# Sephora VIB event



## Nishi621

Just got an email from Sephora saying I am now a VIB, Very Important Beauty Insider.  They gave me a special 10% off coupon to use and said that i will be getting special rewards and offers from now on.  

Sephora: Beauty, Skin Care, Makeup, Hair, & Fragrance


I am assuming tons of people on here received this also, now off to use the 10%!


----------



## Miss T

Yes I got this too! It seems like there are some other perks to it as well. Looks like you have to spend $350 in one year to become one. And just when I was about to take a looong break from sephora...


----------



## Swanky

Maybe it's trickling in?  I definitely spend over $350/yr there and I haven't received it.


----------



## Fashionista_

What are the other perks?


----------



## Fashionista_

I did some googling and found this. 

Look dashing without spending a dime (last paragraph)


----------



## Miss T

Fashionista_ said:


> What are the other perks?


 

Besides the 10% off that Nishi621 mentioned, the email says:

*invitations to special VIB events
*bigger freebies and not-yet launched products
*holiday gift card
*access to VIB-only hotline


----------



## floridagal23

I got mine this morning - maybe around 9:30? It seems like a decent way to keep customers loyal..


----------



## Fashionista_

Thanks Miss T.

I just signed into my account and there's info about it there too. I wanna be a 'VIB' but I'm not breaking my neck to spend another $250 this year. I have enough make up as it is. 

I do need to have a skincare splurge though ...hmmm.


----------



## Corrinne

I just got this too. I need a new eye cream, so that 10% off might be good timing. 
Looking forward to seeing what the other perks are!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I didnt' get it, but I don't think my $$ added up to that this year, so I'm not surprised.  I buy more at Ulta, because they have a clearance section... where sephora's is only on line!


----------



## Swanky

wonder if it's starting this fiscal year?  not sure if I've spent that much this year yet.

I'll log in and see . . .


----------



## Miss T

I believe it says 1 calendar year (Jan - Dec).


----------



## ShkBass

I got it this morning. I'm shocked, I usually don't get it.


----------



## usillypenguin

I logged into my Sephora account just now and it says I'm a VIB, but I didn't get an email?


----------



## Swanky

mine says it too in my account . . . not sure if that shows up for everyone though, it's not that specific.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Hahah! Here's what my email said:

"You are $66 away from qualifying for V.I.B.!"

DOH!


----------



## talexs

Got mine, I am super excited!  Oh well, now I have an excuse to head over to Sephora, as if I needed one.


----------



## Swanky

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> mine says it too in my account . . . not sure if that shows up for everyone though, it's not that specific.


 
nvm, got the e-mail


----------



## Cedes

I got the e-mail this morning. I wonder how many Beauty Insiders qualified.. $350 is pretty easy to blow at Sephora, especially if it's over an entire year. The exclusive holiday party is going to suck if pretty much everyone is invited anyway


----------



## JSH812

Yeah, it's in the Deals & Steals section now. Looks like everyone got the same code - I just forwarded my email to my friend so she could use it.

I'm so mad - I placed TWO orders this week and just today got this! They are working against me, lol ....


----------



## JSH812

Wait, you only had to spend $350?! I should have been a V.I.B YEARS ago!!!


----------



## devoted7

I got the email this morning. I spent almost 1K there last year. I know I deserve more than 10% off. LOL. gosh I sould greedy! hahaha.


----------



## Dancing Nancies

I'm $13 away from qualifying. I'd just go out and buy something now, but I actually have a coupon for Bare Escentuals' Matte Foundation (if I buy the foundation, I get a free brush) - so I figure I'll wait and become a VIB when the coupon becomes usable.


----------



## Swanky

I think it's a new program.  I'm guessing anyhow as I think we'd have talked about this a year ago or more.


----------



## gina1023

I'm in...along with most everyone else that shops Sephora.


----------



## shopgirl1010

Got mine!


----------



## Dancing Nancies

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think it's a new program.  I'm guessing anyhow as I think we'd have talked about this a year ago or more.



It is a new program. They just created it for people who have spent $350 or more at Sephora this year (or maybe they're including last year, too)... It's like an updated version of the Beauty Insider program for frequent buyers.


----------



## JSH812

I guess I'm surprised that there are people who _aren't_ Sephora Beauty Insiders!


----------



## Swanky

well, you're in a BEAUTY forum, LOL!


----------



## lauriebell

I got the email too.  I posted about it in the deals and steals thread but it seems you can use the code even if you aren't a VIB... but they may do some verification/cross-referencing in the back-end while the order is processing so I wouldn't necessarily recommend making up more BI accounts to try to use the 10% off more than once


----------



## keodi

i got the email too 350 goes really fast at sephora..


----------



## TygerKitty

Yay I got my code earlier today too!  Too bad I placed an order like two days ago GRR!  Oh well, I forgot to order something anyways so I will just have to place another one lol!


----------



## Nishi621

I know, I am kind of surprised that you only have to spend $350 over a calendar year, I know I am way way over that!!


----------



## choozen1ne

If I spend $99 more this year I will get it , I am sure I can spend that much


----------



## Swanky

I bet they'll up the minimum if 'da club' gets too full


----------



## boxermom

TygerKitty said:


> Yay I got my code earlier today too! Too bad I placed an order like two days ago GRR! Oh well, I forgot to order something anyways so I will just have to place another one lol!


 
haha, this happened to me too.  I'm sure I'll be ordering again, though, so the discount will be used.  I hope they don't have any excluded products for the 10% off; I didn't see any mentioned.


----------



## J`adore LV

I checked my Sephora account and I am a VIB!  But I didn't get an email???!!!  Do you need a code for the discount or is it automatically deducted when you pay?

Thanks!


----------



## barbie_slayer

I got it!  So happy!


----------



## brianne1114

Got my email and code, woohoo!


----------



## mayen120

got my email/ code too


----------



## lauriebell

J`adore LV said:


> I checked my Sephora account and I am a VIB!  But I didn't get an email???!!!  Do you need a code for the discount or is it automatically deducted when you pay?
> 
> Thanks!




You'll need to enter a code - it seems that the same code that was given out to all the VIBs - check out the Deals and Steals Sephora thread for the info


----------



## amiekbs8

Oh guys! It gets funnier. I got the email this morning but sort of approached it like, "oh...further indication that I spend too much at sephora." I had to go return something (I ordered a bunch of things online and I got something I didn't order) and when I was there, I naturally browsed and ended up buying something...when they swiped my BI card, it showed up that I was a VIB AND THEY PUT A LITTLE STICKER ON MY CARD! lol Ridiculous!


----------



## usillypenguin

Finally got my email!  This would have come in handy a couple days ago when I placed my order!


----------



## ladystara

Weird!  My account doesn't' say if I'm a VIB or not!


----------



## Miss T

Nishi621 said:


> I know, I am kind of surprised that you only have to spend $350 over a calendar year, I know I am way way over that!!


 
me too! I wonder if this will eventually turn into some kind of tiered system with more perks as you spend more.


----------



## truegem

I got...geez..I went in to see just how much I spent last year.  Goodness.  I used promos and eGiftCertificates for a lot of my purchases though so that eases the pain some.  The Clarisonic Brush really helped though.  I am nowhere near the same amount of spending this year though.  We'll see what happens when Friends & Family comes around though.


----------



## girlygirl3

Got the email/code!


----------



## TygerKitty

boxermom said:


> haha, this happened to me too. I'm sure I'll be ordering again, though, so the discount will be used. I hope they don't have any excluded products for the 10% off; I didn't see any mentioned.


 
OMG I'm such a doofus sometimes!  I never placed the order lmao!  Well that's good at least... then I can use the code AND buy the item I forgot to put in the basket lol!  It was cosmetics from hautelook or billiondollarbabes or ONE of those sites that I purchased and was waiting for; not my sephora order.  SWEET but LOL @ me!


----------



## rubyjuls

amiekbs8 said:


> when they swiped my BI card, it showed up that I was a VIB AND THEY PUT A LITTLE STICKER ON MY CARD! lol Ridiculous!



We get a sticker on our cards too?  I know I'm a complete dork, but that's kind of neat.  

I got my email earlier today and was excited to see it's good until the end of August since I don't have any money to make use of it atm.


----------



## yvalenz

I've spent a ridiculous amount of money at Sephora - not just this year, but every year!! I swear I buy most of my beauty/skin products and gifts there. 

The SA told me about this two weeks ago when I was making a purchase. this was of course after she commented on my point balance: "oh, you can get a deluxe beauty gift today for your 500 point level....(pause)....or two or three if you want! 

I'm excited to use my coupon for some new perfume!


----------



## impasto

I got the email and will put it to use with a new straightener... yay!


----------



## Cedes

Does anyone know (meaning has anyone tried yet) if you can use the code and still use the coupon in-stores? Their fine print wording has me unsure. I placed an order online for some stuff that I want but want to check out colors in-store on some others before I buy.


----------



## JSH812

yvalenz said:


> I've spent a ridiculous amount of money at Sephora - not just this year, but every year!! I swear I buy most of my beauty/skin products and gifts there.
> 
> The SA told me about this two weeks ago when I was making a purchase. this was of course after she commented on my point balance: "oh, you can get a deluxe beauty gift today for your 500 point level....(pause)....or two or three if you want!
> 
> I'm excited to use my coupon for some new perfume!



LOL, I got the same thing from the SA, she said "You have 2,000+ points, do you want four 500 pt gifts?" 

and I said "No, actually I got it with my last online order" - so I chose a 100 pt lip gloss and laughed out of the store..... in a way it was a little embarrassing because everyone before me was so excited to get the 100 pt gift......and here I was turning down four additional 500 point gifts....(which I like by the way, but I will never use up.... hmm, on second thought, I should get them for Xmas gifts....)


----------



## beauty k addict

i don't know why i didn't sign in to my sephora account after reading this yesterday but i checked today and it says i'm officially a VIB!! YESSS!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm only $10 away!


----------



## TxGlam

I got mine yesterday, hopefully they will send coupons even more often now.


----------



## anotheremptysky

Cedes said:


> Does anyone know (meaning has anyone tried yet) if you can use the code and still use the coupon in-stores? Their fine print wording has me unsure. I placed an order online for some stuff that I want but want to check out colors in-store on some others before I buy.



try it and report back!  if the code is the same for everyone, I'm thinking it might work.


----------



## claireZk

I'm pretty sure I got an email about this and deleted it without reading 

(I'm on somewhat of a ban until I start my new job!)


----------



## luvednotspoiled

yay im part of a super exclusive club...but that just means i spend too much, DOH! lol  but super stoked for the coupon! Hope they come more often!


----------



## Cedes

anotheremptysky said:


> try it and report back!  if the code is the same for everyone, I'm thinking it might work.



LOL! Will do ;D


----------



## BelWah Bag Lady

I got mine this morning!


----------



## pinkinthecity

I got my e-mail yesterday.  It is quite worrisome considering 90% of the products I pick up from Sephora are from NARS and I only became a Beauty Insider this year.  I have been spending too much time in the NARS aisle!


----------



## cocoa89

I got the email about the VIB yesterday telling me about the program but it didn't actually say I am a VIB now or give me the code and I've definitely spent over $350 in the past year.  Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## ejoy43

Oh dear, I'm a VIB too. Figures...it seems like every time I buy something I'm already crossing the next 100 point threshold. HAHA! It's way too easy to spend a lot there because individual items can be around 15-20 bucks a piece. Perfume and other stuff like skin care products can even be as much as 50 bucks. You don't have to go often and it still adds up!


----------



## wigglytuff

delete, opps posted too soon


----------



## Odette

I got my email a few days ago - I don't really need anything but I don't want that 10% off to go to waste...


----------



## KristenM

Dammit. Just got the email. Another item of proof that I spend too much money. This is something I will not be racing around announcing to a certain someone who will see it as further proof that I need to be cut off!!
However, I cannot in good conscious allow this 10% coupon to go bad


----------



## wigglytuff

DAMMIT all to heck!!! i just placed a large order from a fresh boutique bcause i have VIP status at fresh and had a free $50 coupon.  BUT GUES WHAT!!! i am only $12 away from VIB status.... grrrr


----------



## shells

i was actually given a little pamphlet about vib when i was in the store the other day - they gave it to me as i paid for my purchase.  figures that my perfume is "temporarily out of stock"!


----------



## Swanky

does VI*B* crack anyone else up? LOL!  I keep thinking it's a typo, I get tickled everytime I come in here


----------



## wigglytuff

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> does VI*B* crack anyone else up? LOL!  I keep thinking it's a typo, I get tickled everytime I come in here


i makes me laugh, it first i thought it was "very important b(female dog)" and was in a state of amused shock.


----------



## keodi

ejoy43 said:


> Oh dear, I'm a VIB too. Figures...it seems like every time I buy something I'm already crossing the next 100 point threshold. HAHA! It's way too easy to spend a lot there because individual items can be around 15-20 bucks a piece. Perfume and other stuff like skin care products can even be as much as 50 bucks. You don't have to go often and it still adds up!


 
so true....


----------



## JSH812

ImASadGiraffe said:


> I got my email a few days ago - I don't really need anything but I don't want that 10% off to go to waste...


 
That's how I feel too! I mean, I had TWO separate orders come to my house this week and _then _I get this email!

Since it's good through the end of August, I think I'm just going to wait until I need something. And my husband is trying out all of his men's fragrance samples (courtesy of moi!) so when he decides what he wants I'll just use it to buy his cologne.


----------



## NoSnowHere

I don't qualify so that explains my lack of an email.


----------



## sheanabelle

So excited for 10% off. Needed that.


----------



## luvhautecouture

the marketing worked... i am def. heading over to sephora.com


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Just placed my VIB order. I got 2 beauty insider only items, the polish and the bronzer set. Then had to add one more thing so I could get free shipping. 

OPI for SEPHORA Dark Room Nail Colour - Dark Room  

 Stila Bronzed Glow Set ($120 Value) - Bronzed Glow Set  

 Aquolina Pink Sugar Rollerball - 0.5 oz Eau de Toilette Rollerball


----------



## wigglytuff

luvhautecouture said:


> the marketing worked... i am def. heading over to sephora.com



of course it has!!! i am going over there today to buy something i may or maynot need just to make that $12 mark!!!


----------



## sbelle

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> does VI*B* crack anyone else up? LOL! I keep thinking it's a typo, I get tickled everytime I come in here


 
LOL--I thought the same thing!  I received an email that said I was a VI*B* and I thought--what the heck, doesn't anybody proof read these things??


----------



## blue996

I logged in and it says I am a VIB too but no email.  This tells me I spend too much...lol!


----------



## Swanky

^^^LOL!  I'm a geek 
It's like saying VIP w/ a cold or while pinching your nose. . . it would sound like VIB 
ahhhhhh, good times! 

They should lower their minimum order for free shipping for us VIBs


----------



## Pursegrrl

Yup I've got mine!


----------



## nooch

I feel like a moron... but where do I go to check to see how much I've spent this year?  I thought I had blown by $350 but apparently not.


----------



## JSH812

it'sanaddiction said:


> Just placed my VIB order. I got 2 beauty insider only items, the polish and the bronzer set. Then had to add one more thing so I could get free shipping.
> 
> OPI for SEPHORA Dark Room Nail Colour - Dark Room
> 
> Stila Bronzed Glow Set ($120 Value) - Bronzed Glow Set
> 
> Aquolina Pink Sugar Rollerball - 0.5 oz Eau de Toilette Rollerball



Have you used the bronzer items from Stila before? I'm in need of more Hoola, but I was wondering if I should try this BI item......


----------



## pinky_ohana

Thanks!! Checked my inbox and got the email on July 22nd that I'm a VIB.


----------



## impasto

I went in the store and they gave me a 1000point sample packed that had a full Bare Escentuals lip gloss, small dior show mascara, and a slew of other samples. I got my GHD pink styler for 200, because it was in store 30 dollars off plus my 10% coupon. They did give me a new welcome coupon and sticker on my card.


----------



## Cedes

Nooch - when you log in and are at your account homepage it should say whether you are or aren't. If all else fails trying using the 10% code online -- it won't accept it if you aren't.

Impasto -- a 1,000 point gift?! Finally! I'm on my way to Sephora now


----------



## impasto

Cedes it wasn't a gift that uses your points it was like a awesome gift pack of samples given to 1000pt VIB members!


----------



## juicyjuice

Has anyone tried using the code more than once? I'm wondering if I should consolidate everything before I place the order.


----------



## wigglytuff

annoyed... went to the store spent $22.50 but i only needed to spend $12.  the store would not verify my new status because i only have 258 points, plus i called when i got hme, and the cant confirm my new status, i logged on to the website and cant see if i am or am not vib.  worse yet the item i bought today is not showing up on my purchase history.  weird right?


----------



## Swanky

Sorry 
nah, it probably will update later.  A lot of websites/online programs only update a few times/day or once/day.  Check again tomorrow


----------



## wigglytuff

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Sorry
> nah, it probably will update later.  A lot of websites/online programs only update a few times/day or once/day.  Check again tomorrow


cool.  will do.  my partner said some things dont update on the weekend so i will check on monday afternoon.  she said by then should definitely be updated.


----------



## Cedes

Cedes said:


> Does anyone know (meaning has anyone tried yet) if you can use the code and still use the coupon in-stores? Their fine print wording has me unsure. I placed an order online for some stuff that I want but want to check out colors in-store on some others before I buy.



Well, I tried today and here's what happened:

Before I even got to the register I asked a sales associate if I could use the online code in addition to the printed in-store coupon. She said no, once you had entered the code online or used your in-store coupon it invalidated the other so you had to pick which one you wanted to use. But when I went to pay she (same sales associate) said the register was prompting her to give the 10% off. She didn't take my printed coupon, but rather took the one that comes in the little Welcome! envelope whenever you go in and get the VIB sticker on your card. I have no idea if that coupon was different from the printed one I had, or if it was the same barcode.



Impasto - hmm.. I am a few points shy of 2k in my beauty bank and they didn't say anything about it. I know there's a barcode for a 'welcome kit' but I didn't get anything!


----------



## impasto

That is weird..... I wonder if it was specific stores that got them. Here is what they gave me.


----------



## Cedes

Aw, man! A whole BE lip gloss? Maybe I will call tomorrow and find out what the deal is.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

JSH812 said:


> Have you used the bronzer items from Stila before? I'm in need of more Hoola, but I was wondering if I should try this BI item......


 
Yes, i used the Stila Bronzer (the one in the compact) but the color I have is 02, which is too dark for me this year. This set comes with color 01. At first I wasn't happy with the look, then I read somewhere to apply bronzer in the areas where the sun would hit you. Like the top of the forehead, top of the cheeks, nose, chin. I was using it all over, now it looks much better!


----------



## KristenM

Went in today and finally bought the clarisonic I've Bren debating over for the past few months!
Weird though, she scanned in my coupon and the receipt says "welcome pack" but I didn't get the sticker or coupon or anything in my bag. I'll call tonight and see what's up and if they can send it to me.


----------



## JSH812

it'sanaddiction said:


> Yes, i used the Stila Bronzer (the one in the compact) but the color I have is 02, which is too dark for me this year. This set comes with color 01. At first I wasn't happy with the look, then I read somewhere to apply bronzer in the areas where the sun would hit you. Like the top of the forehead, top of the cheeks, nose, chin. I was using it all over, now it looks much better!



I might try it. I can always take it back if it doesn't match right. 

I always have applied bronzer in a peace sign on my face. I even told the MAC artist my trick


----------



## pond23

JSH812 said:


> I might try it. I can always take it back if it doesn't match right.
> 
> *I always have applied bronzer in a peace sign on my face.* I even told the MAC artist my trick



^ Really cool trick *JSH812*!


----------



## Pursegrrl

JSH812 said:


> I might try it. I can always take it back if it doesn't match right.
> 
> *I always have applied bronzer in a peace sign on my face*. I even told the MAC artist my trick


 
Dang I am so trying this tomorrow!!  

FWIW, my fave bronzers:
NARS in Laguna and Irresistiblement (Laguna is my #1 though)
MAC blush in Emote.  got it on eBay, well worth it.

I also like Stila's contouring Kit!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

wigglytuff said:


> annoyed... went to the store spent $22.50 but i only needed to spend $12.  the store would not verify my new status because i only have 258 points, plus i called when i got hme, and the cant confirm my new status, i logged on to the website and cant see if i am or am not vib.  *worse yet the item i bought today is not showing up on my purchase history.  weird right?*



This happened to me in June. I purchased some hair products & went to check how many points I have to redeem & that purchased never made it on there. I didn't even call this time around. The first time it happened I did!


----------



## JSH812

Pursegrrl said:


> Dang I am so trying this tomorrow!!
> 
> FWIW, my fave bronzers:
> NARS in Laguna and Irresistiblement (Laguna is my #1 though)
> MAC blush in Emote.  got it on eBay, well worth it.
> 
> I also like Stila's contouring Kit!



The trick keeps ya from overdoing it on bronzer!

Laguna doesn't work for me...but then again neither does Orgasm blush. I've been devoted to Hoola for years now, but I might stray-- all in the name of saving money!! Lol


----------



## wigglytuff

I have a question to NEW VIB members: when you got the email saying you had $XX dollars to spend, and *you spent that much how long did it take for your VIB email to arrive? 

just got off the phone with sephora and asked them.  the woman i spoke with said it would 10 business days? two weeks? is that right? is that really how long it takes? i dont know if the program has even been around for two weeks.*


----------



## TygerKitty

EEk finally used my coupon today... put some of my things from my lancome.com order into my sephora basket because I could get them for 10% off then... but the amount of my taxes was almost as much as what came off with the coupon ush:!  But, now I have a huge order coming from sephora YAY with new eyeshadows... I haven't bought new eyeshadows in forever and they are my favorite thing to play with!  AND I have an order coming from lancome... this will be SWEET, I love getting new products!


----------



## cristalena56

i havent been reading my sephora emails :shame: i know boo on me haha I however received today this postcard in the mail from them saying i am a VIB and gave me a 10% off coupon for my next purchase, woot woot lol 

....... i just checked my e-mail.. i got my e-mail on the 22nd as well  i just need to wait til i get paid  i lost my job and then found one in 2 weeks or so.. I started my 2nd week today


----------



## nekostar0412

I just got my VIB access yesterday when I went in to purchase some lipbalm (either Dior's or Fresh's).  When I got to the counter, the SA told me I was a VIB - funny, I wasn't told that two weeks ago at another store I made a purchase at, when I already had more than 350 pts.  I got the "welcome kit" (a card explaining that I was now a VIB and 10% off coupon) and a sticker on my BI card.



impasto said:


> That is weird..... I wonder if it was specific stores that got them. Here is what they gave me.
> 
> View attachment 839127


Is that only for people who have 1,000 beauty points?


----------



## luvednotspoiled

is anyone else curious to see what these special stickers look like?!?! lol! I usually just give them my email addy...but i neeeeed to see this sticker lol!


----------



## impasto

nekostar0412 said:


> I just got my VIB access yesterday when I went in to purchase some lipbalm (either Dior's or Fresh's).  When I got to the counter, the SA told me I was a VIB - funny, I wasn't told that two weeks ago at another store I made a purchase at, when I already had more than 350 pts.  I got the "welcome kit" (a card explaining that I was now a VIB and 10% off coupon) and a sticker on my BI card.
> 
> Is that only for people who have 1,000 beauty points?




yes, that is what they told me


----------



## brilliantblonde

Yes, I just received the great honor of Sephora VIB.  I felt so special!  I thought that it was because I spend an insane amount of money there on a regular basis.  I really hope that they are not giving it away to every Jane, Jen and Mary.  That being said, I'm going to do a huge shopping trip with my 10% coupon!


----------



## devoted7

Just to remind everyone! The discount ends in a couple of days...incase anyone forgot or hasn't used it! Like me! LOL.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I got mine and thought "no, this isnt going to get me to buy more, I will not buy more"  well, guess what?  I used my 10% off this morning online when I needed my Kinerase and Urban Decay liner...I have no will power when it comes to Sephora.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I finally got my VIB last night after a 20pnt purchase put me over 600pnts.


----------



## Loquita

I am officially a VIB after my last visit to Sephora!!

I got the 10% discount (which I already used, lol) but no sticker.  

Where's my sticker, dammit?!!??!!?

Wish that MAC had a rewards program...now I could _totally_ pile up some major points there!!!


----------



## devoted7

^totally agree. if MAC started throwing out more deals...i'm all over it! LOL.


----------



## ILuvShopping

the VIB is based on $'s spent within the year
when they first started i got an email stating that I was only $10 away from becoming a VIB


----------



## harmnydiva

Did anyone else get an extension on their VIB 10% off?  I got an email and the included coupon doesn't expire until 9/30!  I am about to try the online code to see if it still works   I will let y&#8217;all know if it does.

*Impasto* - that looks like a custom gift pack of gratis (free products) made just for high point members like yourself by the store you went to   I used to work for Sephora a couple years ago&#8230; oh how I miss the gratis!

*Wigglytuff* &#8211; I need to verify this, but it seems like my online purchases are tracked separately from my in store purchases, its weird.  I always use the same card etc.  I plan going into my closest store Thur.  (I didn't get my welcome kit!  boo...)  I will update if I find out anything.


----------



## harmnydiva

My 10% worked again!  The code is the same as the original email


----------



## Cedes

I wish I had waited to use mine. I think I ordered 3 things online with it and ended up returning 2 (1 came broken and the other one just wasn't that great). I can't wait to see what VIB promos they have for the holidays and how this rewards spending thing will add up!


----------



## truegem

I forgot about mine and by the time I remembered it was about 20 til midnight.  I hopped on and got a Clarisonic replacement brush and some of the DDF cleanser I use.  Booooo...I just got staples that is no fun.  If I wasn't on tPF I would have completely forgotten that I even ordered it.  I haven't really been wanting anything though.  I too am curious to see how this plays out for the holidays.


----------



## cristalena56

mine was still good.. i used it today.. i didnt find much i wanted... trying not spend a lot of money.. i was hoping to find the cargo palette that was on clearance for $5.. but they didnt have any  i ended up with the smurf eye shadow palette and blue eyeliner(might take this back though..)


----------



## J`adore LV

I went to Sephora today, and I'm finally a VIB!  But, I never got a a bag of samples like some of you have.  What's up with that?  And I never got the email from Sephora indicating that I'm a VIB.  Weird.


----------



## cristalena56

^i did get not get a bag of samples either... just asked if i wanted to use my points on 3 crappy samples i must say lol or to save them to earn a sephora palette....


----------



## Jayne1

Are we only a VIB for one year?  Do we have to keep spending? I was told when I made my last purchase that my points enabled me to be a VIB, it took 2 years to get that many points.


----------



## babidollface

Yay! I'm a VIB. I currently have 468 points but have spent loads more at the store where my points got depleted because I redeemed them for deluxe samples.

Well I didn't get an email either but the person I contacted said: While we are unable to resend the email, we are offering you our 10% discount. 

Should I take the email and show it to the SAs at the sephora store? And when I go to the store will I get a stick? Oooh ohh! Please I must have the sticker.


----------



## babidollface

I didn't get a sticker. The person didn't even ask if I wanted to redeem the remaining 500 points I had. And I got no samples bag either. 

Can anyone show me what the VIB sticker looks like? Maybe upload a pic of their BI card?


----------



## bnjj

I never read this thread before and often don't open my Sephora emails (bad, I know) so I am sure I deleted the 10% discount offer.  I am a VIB though as it shows in my account.


----------



## Lola

So what is everyone going to get with their 10% off?  Clarisonic? Perfume?  YSL Rouge Volupte lipstick ($34)?


----------



## babidollface

Is that only for people who have 1,000 beauty points?

yes, that is what they told me
----------

I've spent 984 points. So closeee. I redeemed 500 points before though. I just want my sticker. *sobs*


----------



## bunnymasseuse

babidollface said:


> I didn't get a sticker. The person didn't even ask if I wanted to redeem the remaining 500 points I had. And I got no samples bag either.
> 
> Can anyone show me what the VIB sticker looks like? Maybe upload a pic of their BI card?


Here is mine:


----------



## ILuvShopping

Jayne1 said:


> Are we only a VIB for one year?  Do we have to keep spending? I was told when I made my last purchase that my points enabled me to be a VIB, it took 2 years to get that many points.



i can only answer this because i was just on sephora and stumbled upon the thing (trying to see if it would show me how close i am to becoming one) and it says if you spend $350 in a calendar year then you are a VIB for that year AND the next year. so everyone who is a VIB now is good through the end of 2010. If you spend another $350 in 2010 then you are a VIB for 2011 and so on...


----------



## babidollface

bunnymasseuse said:


> Here is mine:



Thank youuu

I'm going to go to the other two Sephoras in the vicinity and see if they give me the sticker.


----------



## mixedlachick

I got one of these months ago but I havent used the coupon yet. I wondered if it expires. I frequent them so much, I wonder if they automatically take it off your transaction when they scan your card?

Never mine...I read the posts above. LOL!


----------



## coconutsboston

I am so confused!  I have 378 points in my VIB according to Sephora.com, all obtained via the online store, during the months of May 2009-September 2009 (so they are obviously legit and in in this same calendar year).  Online it says you only have to spend $350 to get the VIB status.  Why am I not VIB?  I'm kind of frustrated at this point!


----------



## coconutsboston

Ok, I guess I got a little overzealous.  I received the e-mail this am.  PS, the 10% off does expire.  Mine expires in 1 month.  I didn't receive a sticker or bag of samples when I went into the store (I had a return).


----------



## bunnymasseuse

coconutsboston said:


> Ok, I guess I got a little overzealous.  I received the e-mail this am.  PS, the 10% off does expire.  Mine expires in 1 month.  I didn't receive a sticker or bag of samples when I went into the store (I had a return).


I didn't get a bag of samples either... and no 10% off that I recall.


----------



## Fashionista_

I'm a VIB now, I popped into Sephora (again) yesterday to make a last min purchase before flying home to London and was told my account status had changed and was given 10% off to use til Nov 2nd. The SA stuck a VIB sticker on my card.


----------



## ejoy43

I still have my VIB coupon, but it's been well over a month. It's the actual coupon they give you in store, not the e-mail one. Has anyone tried to use theirs over a month later? There's no expiration date, it just says it expires within a month. Do they know when a month is up from when you got the coupon?


----------



## Hielostar

ejoy43 said:


> I still have my VIB coupon, but it's been well over a month. It's the actual coupon they give you in store, not the e-mail one. Has anyone tried to use theirs over a month later? There's no expiration date, it just says it expires within a month. Do they know when a month is up from when you got the coupon?



I believe that they scan the envelope that holds the coupon before giving it to you so they can track a month from that date.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Ok so I have a dilemma.  I was told I had VIB status when i made a purchase about a month ago, they gave me my sticker, told me I'd get my 10% off in the mail (email?).

Now I went today, they tell me I'm NOT a VIB, that I shouldn't have gotten the status and that the other store should not have granted it to me.  Uh... then why am I getting the emails in my email account that's registered to them about all these VIB items that I qualify for?

So disheartening...


----------



## bnjj

It would be helpful if it showed under your account how much you have purchased so you know how close you are to the $350 mark.  

I don't understand if you have to spend $350 every year or every second year to keep your VIB status being that once you qualify you have that status for that calendar year and the next.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i went to sephora yesterday and the girl in front of me got a little VIB welcome kit. i thought "great! i should get mine too!" seeing as how i got an email when VIB first started saying that I was only about $12 away and I was buying $32 foundation..but nope... nothing.... 

^^bnjj, one time when i was on sephora's beauty insider website there was a section that said something lke "check to see how close you are!" so i clicked it... and it showed nothing.... just the basic info


edit: just went and checked and when you click on view more info about VIB, there's a link at th bottom that says "check your status" but when you click (if you're signed in) it just says "you are already logged in"


----------



## Cedes

bunnymasseuse said:


> Ok so I have a dilemma.  I was told I had VIB status when i made a purchase about a month ago, they gave me my sticker, told me I'd get my 10% off in the mail (email?).
> 
> Now I went today, they tell me I'm NOT a VIB, that I shouldn't have gotten the status and that the other store should not have granted it to me.  Uh... then why am I getting the emails in my email account that's registered to them about all these VIB items that I qualify for?
> 
> So disheartening...



Bunny, I just saw your post in the Beauty Purchases thread.. if you had enough points to get the 500 palette then you definitely should be a VIB since every dollar equals 1 point, unless the only time you had ever shopped at Sephora was during their double points day and spent $250. I'd call their CS number and talk to them.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Cedes said:


> Bunny, I just saw your post in the Beauty Purchases thread.. if you had enough points to get the 500 palette then you definitely should be a VIB since every dollar equals 1 point, unless the only time you had ever shopped at Sephora was during their double points day and spent $250. I'd call their CS number and talk to them.


  Yeah I didn't do their 2x points day  so it's all been regular purchases.  I had issues when talking to the rep who didn't understand why the store gave me the VIB when she said there's only 160$ or so spent this year (that's not right, I know I've spent more this year.. and I only have one account with them and only one name on their system).  Even their phone CS was only so helpful... would not give me an answer why someone would offer it up... but the emails I got ALSO like the others mentioned said that I was xx$ away from getting VIB status... unless those emails were fake/falsely created and sent out under the wrong pretenses.


----------



## bnjj

ILuvShopping said:


> i went to sephora yesterday and the girl in front of me got a little VIB welcome kit. i thought "great! i should get mine too!" seeing as how i got an email when VIB first started saying that I was only about $12 away and I was buying $32 foundation..but nope... nothing....
> 
> ^^bnjj, one time when i was on sephora's beauty insider website there was a section that said something lke "check to see how close you are!" so i clicked it... and it showed nothing.... just the basic info
> 
> 
> edit: just went and checked and when you click on view more info about VIB, there's a link at th bottom that says "check your status" but when you click (if you're signed in) it just says "you are already logged in"


 
I am a VIB but I just wonder if there will be a way to know in the future as there is no way to tell on their website currently.


----------



## ILuvShopping

I jsut got my email about being an VIB! yay! too bad i don't think you can double up coupons for the f&F


----------



## starlux

ILuvShopping said:


> I jsut got my email about being an VIB! yay! too bad i don't think you can double up coupons for the f&F


 
Unfortunately not!  I used my VIB coupon the other day, I'd forgotten it was about to expire!  I only purchaced a small Clinique moisturizer because I am getting everything else at the F&F.


----------



## Fashionista_

bunnymasseuse said:


> Ok so I have a dilemma.  I was told I had VIB status when i made a purchase about a month ago, they gave me my sticker, told me I'd get my 10% off in the mail (email?).
> 
> Now I went today, they tell me I'm NOT a VIB, that I shouldn't have gotten the status and that the other store should not have granted it to me.  Uh... then why am I getting the emails in my email account that's registered to them about all these VIB items that I qualify for?
> 
> So disheartening...



See, that's the thing. I know for a fact I've only spent about $300 this year, yet I have VIB status.


----------



## bnjj

Fashionista_ said:


> See, that's the thing. I know for a fact I've only spent about $300 this year, yet I have VIB status.


 
You probably have it from 2008.  I have it from 2008 as I've not spent $350 in 2009 so come the end of the year my VIB status will end.  Depending on what the new perks are re the holiday gift card, etc., I may or may not strive to be a VIB in 2010 to go through 2011.


----------



## Fashionista_

bnjj said:


> You probably have it from 2008.  I have it from 2008 as I've not spent $350 in 2009 so come the end of the year my VIB status will end.  Depending on what the new perks are re the holiday gift card, etc., I may or may not strive to be a VIB in 2010 to go through 2011.



Ahhh yeah that'll be it then, thanks for clearing that up. I made a purchase totalling $100 or so in Dec 2008. I wish they're reopen Sephora in the UK! I only get to buy from there if I'm in NY visiting my boyf or I need something so urgently I get him to order for me before it sells out.

So after all the fuss it will expire at the end of 2009?! Meh. 

I doubt very much I'll be spending $350 next year either as I'm really trying to scale down my cosmetic purchases now.


----------



## bnjj

I got an email today for two, Two Faced mascaras free with in-store purchase for VIB members.


----------



## vhdos

Just earned my VIB yesterday!!!!


----------



## dangster

I'm really frustrated.  I *know* that I should have my VIB status by now.  I spent over $500 in my last Sephora order during this FF sale, but I haven't gotten ANY email regarding the VIB.  How long is this supposed to take?


----------



## Lydlady

dangster said:


> I'm really frustrated. I *know* that I should have my VIB status by now. I spent over $500 in my last Sephora order during this FF sale, but I haven't gotten ANY email regarding the VIB. How long is this supposed to take?


 
Did you actually check your Sephora account?  I never got an email either but checked my account the other day because I know I should be a VIB by now and sure enough I am.  I never got a coupon though.


----------



## ILuvShopping

It doesn't update right away, when i reached the status it took over a week if not more for me to receive the email stating that I was a VIB.


----------



## coconutsboston

^^Yes, it took me more than a week also.  Closer to 2 or 3 if I remember correctly.


----------



## bnjj

I don't recall getting an email telling me I had become a VIB (though I often used to delete Sephora emails without reading them - I don't do that anymore) so I checked my account online and it showed I was a VIB.

I went today to get more moisturizer as I needed some and the timing was perfect given the email for the free mascaras and they were already all out of the mascaras.  I got my email at 2:15am today and by noon today they were already out???  How ridiculous.

I talked to the Manager and she said they just got another shipment this afternoon and would mail me a set since I live so far away from the store.

When I bought the moisturizer today I was given the 10% VIB discount.


----------



## impasto

I got my mascara email on the 17th.. Im going tomorrow. I hope they aren't all out.


----------



## yeliab

Yes, I've been a VIB for awhile and have not taken advantage of it since the start.  I should have taken up the 10% discount offer when they first launched this program.  Oh well...  made up for it with the F&F!!


----------



## nooch

My Sephora is telling me that there is no such thing as a VIB bag of samples.  I hit VIB last night with my F&F purchase but still wanna go to the store since they said they would honor the discount so I'm  gonna go later and see if I can unearth some samples (or full size BE lip glosses like someone posted!  That was awesome!).


----------



## JSH812

^^ Mine told me that too, back when the VIB program came out. They said it was only online. I said "Uhhh.... no... it's definitely the in store thing"

They are so SNOTTY about their samples! I can NEVER. EVER. get any from shopping in store. I even tried the "I'm on business" line....lol

But then again, they also didn't have a clue what the Beauty Blender was...... so.....


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^ that's funny because i know when i started shopping at sephora when it first opened here they never gave me any samples when i bought something. but now that I only shop there one or two times a year they give me samples everytime! and it always seems to be something that I would use, so it's like they pick it out for me. like shampoo and cond for color treated hair and stuff like that (since it's obviously i color my hair)


----------



## nooch

Okay, so I mentioned not being thrilled with my Sephora in the other thread, but it had nothing to do with F&F so I'll whine about it here.

I went in, and first they said that I wasn't a VIB.  Then I explained that I had spent more than $350 this year and yes I was.  Then they continued to tell me that there was no such thing as the welcome kit with samples and I told them I'd read about other people receiving it.  "We don't have any" is one thing, but they straight up denied it ever existed.  Then I asked about the 10% and they told me that didn't exist either.  I cannot believe how calm I was (usually I turn into an ******* at about the second lie I'm told) as they continued to tell me that the things everyone has posted about here and that I know exist did not exist and never existed.  

I'm really furious (I know this is so petty, but I am furious) and I wish I could have bought what I bought today online but they didn't have any of them in stock online.  And while I was shopping the SA who helped me was SUPER helpful, it was just that the manager & the woman who rang me up had zero clue.

I think I am gonna call their 800 number and tell them they might like to start mystery shopping their ABQ store.  No one there ever knows anything - earlier this year when the Mermaid in the Shade colors came out a SA tried to tell me that there was no such thing.


----------



## nooch

Actually, they're still there, I am gonna call now.  Will update if they tell me anything interesting!

Edit - the person I spoke to apologized profusely and said that I will be getting a 10% but that it sometimes takes a few days.  I just really hate being told things don't exist when they do!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Just qualified for VIB status according to my account line (have yet to receive an email). What's the next step as far as a welcome packet/samples, etc? there seems to be different stories here


----------



## dangster

Hooray, my account online says that I've qualified for VIB status too!  But I've yet to receive any email as well


----------



## ILuvShopping

my welcome email i received only says 10% off, nothing about a bag of sample. not sure where everyone else is seeing that. 

it could take a couple weeks or so before you get the official email with the 10% off coupon.


----------



## mariah9999

I'm VIB, I received it in the store but haven't a clue really all that it means...I received a coupon but forgot to use it.


----------



## karetotalk

Sorry if this is a silly question, but how can I tell how many points I have in my Sephora account? I am curious to know how many points away I am from VIB but can't tell from my account.


----------



## karester

When you log into Sephora, you get a page that will have this on it, it's in the black bar.


----------



## bnjj

karetotalk said:


> Sorry if this is a silly question, but how can I tell how many points I have in my Sephora account? I am curious to know how many points away I am from VIB but can't tell from my account.


 
Knowing your points does not tell you anything about your VIB status as they are not related.  VIB is related to how much you have spent but there are still many bugs with this new program that Sephora is working through.


----------



## karetotalk

thanks, *karester*! i feel so silly, i was looking for my points all over the site for a long time the other day. i appreciate the help. at least now i can know how many current points i have.

*bnjj*, that's what i kind of figured after reading through this thread. i tried to calculate how much i spent, and i feel like it's either over or just under the $350 mark by now. i mostly buy in store so it's hard for me to tell since i pay in cash sometimes or CC others, but i always use my BI card. i wish they had a running tally of it somewhere. thanks for letting me know it doesn't exist though so i can stop going crazy looking


----------



## bnjj

karetotalk said:


> thanks, *karester*! i feel so silly, i was looking for my points all over the site for a long time the other day. i appreciate the help. at least now i can know how many current points i have.
> 
> *bnjj*, that's what i kind of figured after reading through this thread. i tried to calculate how much i spent, and i feel like it's either over or just under the $350 mark by now. i mostly buy in store so it's hard for me to tell since i pay in cash sometimes or CC others, but i always use my BI card. i wish they had a running tally of it somewhere. thanks for letting me know it doesn't exist though so i can stop going crazy looking


 
They do expect to have a running tally available later so people can tell how close to VIB status they are.  Lots of bugs being worked out.


----------



## karetotalk

bnjj said:


> They do expect to have a running tally available later so people can tell how close to VIB status they are.  Lots of bugs being worked out.



Great, thanks for the update! I guess I keep forgetting how relatively new this program is.


----------



## Swanky

I decided to not keep hijacking the F&F thread.
The 20% off event is November 11-15 - here's what I received:


----------



## Michie757

lucky!  I just received the 10% off.


----------



## Swanky

Doesn't matter   Shop online w/ code VIB20


----------



## creditcardfire

Wait, there's another 20% off coming up on Sephora? Goodie if there is because I missed out on some stuff this last time.


----------



## monokuro

Hmm.. is this by mail? Hope I get one.. xD


----------



## Swanky

Yes, by mail . . . see my pics?


----------



## cocosapphire

Thanks for the info, Swanky!


----------



## babyontheway

Maybe Sephora will finally send me something!  Thanks for posting Swanky


----------



## MrsPink82

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## girlygirl3

Thanks for the head's up! I missed out on the F&F


----------



## lawchick

Wow.  I got the VIB 10% off in my email today.  Thanks for posting Swanky.  I could use another 20% off code!


----------



## lawchick

Wait, you said you can use an online code?  How do you know?  
The pics you posted look like a non transferable pass that is only good in store.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

In the first picture it says 

"USE IT...
For 5 days, Nov 11-15
As often as you want
in any Sephora store *or at sephora.com (see back for promo code)"*


----------



## nekonat

!!!! I hope they send something like this out to Canadians!


----------



## Swanky

I didn't take a pic of everything/both sides.
Trust me, I posted a legit code that was on the back


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Ugh, I wish I got that!! I did get the 10% off code for in-store or online though. Thanks for the 20% off coupon, Swanky! 

I wish you could combine coupons!!! :cry:


----------



## shopgirl1010

I haven't received mine yet, hopefully soon!


----------



## nicci404

me too! I'll skip out on F&F....


----------



## nottalotta

I got my 10% e-mail regarding my VIB renewal for another year.  And I got the postcard in the mail for the 20% off in November. 

Can someone please remind me what the $ spend level is in a year, in order to be VIB?  Thanks!


----------



## GingerSnap527

I think it's $350/year


----------



## buzzytoes

I just bought some stuff from F&F but now I'm thinking I might buy the full size stuff (Kinerase) that I bought the sample size of during F&F. Thanks for the code!!


----------



## lawchick

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I didn't take a pic of everything/both sides.
> Trust me, I posted a legit code that was on the back


Got it.  Thanks for sharing!!!  I may have to order a few more things for VIB after I give my credit card a chance to stop smoking from all the use it's been getting with FF!


----------



## Bloo

does it state usa only?


----------



## sun.shyne

_Hope I receive mine soon!_


----------



## katran26

thanks!! and here I was going crazy with the F&F - at least I know another 20% off is coming soon


----------



## Michie757

I have to spend 39.00 to have an "upgrade" I am guess thats to get the other 20% in nov. which is unfair


----------



## Swanky

Not online for Canada.


----------



## luvhautecouture

I better be getting one of these!  LOL  I'm like a vib x 10!


----------



## Iluvbags

luvhautecouture said:


> I better be getting one of these! LOL I'm like a vib x 10!


 
I know, right.  Me too (shamefully)


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Michie757 said:


> I have to spend 39.00 to have an "upgrade" I am guess thats to get the other 20% in nov. which is unfair



*Not really sure how it's unfair.  They give bigger discounts to their biggest spenders - lots of businesses operate that way.*


----------



## katran26

BourgeoisStoner said:


> *Not really sure how it's unfair.  They give bigger discounts to their biggest spenders - lots of businesses operate that way.*



agree 100% - it also promotes customer loyalty; if I know I'm getting perks, percentages off, and samples, I'll think twice about shopping at other stores, department stores, etc. for beauty products.


----------



## sweetart

i keep checking the mail for my coupon! Hopefully, i get one because there are a few OOS items I still want


----------



## lolitablue

I just need my D & G The one fragrance and I am done shopping beauty products, for a while!!! Or so I want to believe!!!


----------



## kat99

awesome! Thanks for posting, I'll be on the lookout for mine!


----------



## keodi

thanks swanky!


----------



## merekat703

Just hit my VIB points! My friend was kind enought to order her last order under my name to give me the last few points I needed!!


----------



## exotikittenx

Hmm I am a VIB and did not get one of these.  They better send me one, too!


----------



## kathywko

same here!!!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Got mine yesterday!


----------



## choozen1ne

luvhautecouture said:


> I better be getting one of these!  LOL  I'm like a vib x 10!


me too! I just cashed in two 500 point gifts in the last two weeks and I still have 519 left  Way too many SA at Sephora know me by site and name
My SA who used to work at Coach told me she will personally email me an invite


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Just so you know, Beauty.com is having 20% until 11/5 and they're offering free shipping.

*Code: bty20*


----------



## floridagal23

Thanks for posting!

I haven't gotten mine yet, and I've never not gotten the coupon. I somehow have a 10% right now in the stores - it keeps working when they ring me up.

I have 600+ points in my beauty bank so I hope it comes soon.

Does every VIB get the coupon?


----------



## AshJs3

Got mine today at lunch! 

Just noticed on the envelope it says "Please Deliver by 11/8/10" so I wouldn't worry too much if you haven't gotten one yet.


----------



## nvr2l84luv

This is my first year as a VIB and I just received my invite yesterday. I'm so excited and I'm looking forward to attending the Kick-Off Party!

Does anyone know if the stores usually have enough of the free gift, (this year I think it's a tote) and if not, how long until they run out of stock? I'm planning on getting there at 6 on the dot.


----------



## MM83

I'm VIB, and just confirmed that I renewed my status through December 2011. However, when I spoke with the VIB rep, she said I would need to spend an additional $350, _on top _of what I already spent, before the 8th of this month, to get the pass. 

While I guess it makes sense, that means it's only going to bigger spenders, it still kind of sucks. I hope I misinterpreted her.


----------



## katran26

I'm definitely heading to the party!!  Now I need to make a list of what I want to buy


----------



## lawchick

When is the kick off party?  I just called Sephora and spoke to a guy who really wasn't that helpful at all.  He said I should be getting an email soon but I should call the week of the event if I haven't received it.  He didn't know anthing about the promotion other than it is 20% off for me and a friend.


----------



## katran26

I think in the image Swanky posted it said Nov. 11?  I didn't get mine in the mail yet though :cry:


----------



## TygerKitty

Yes, mine says Nov 1th from 6-9 pm


----------



## ms-whitney

WOOHOO

i got my invite in mail today!! it looks like the store is also having the holiday shopping kick off? nov, thurs, 11th 6-9pm 20% off for me and a friend plus sephora collector's tote? etc etc

 can't wait.


----------



## j9g8rchic

I still haven't gotten anything in the mail.


----------



## nicci404

I finally got mine today!


----------



## AshJs3

I am such a sucker for a free tote!  You can use the 20% for a couple days after the event but I want the tote!


----------



## j9g8rchic

Me too *Ash*.  I totally want the free tote.  Free stuff is fun!


----------



## Iluvbags

Got mine.

I have about 5 or 6 things more that I want to get.  But I am going to really make myself narrow to 1 or 2.  Enough is enough.


----------



## j9g8rchic

I hear you *luv*.  I wasn't even going to place one order during F&F but I couldn't resist and ended up placing 3 orders.    Pretty sure I'm not going to get anything, but I still want to go.  
I really wish they would do the F&F and VIB events much further apart from each other.  Maybe one every 6 months.  That would be much better.


----------



## ms-whitney

^right? i think they did not give more to VIP because they're afraid that the VIPs would want a price adjustment since naturally they usually shop f&f anyways (i would think)

i think i'm just going to go for the free tote though, love freebies, but since i probably won't use it, if anyone wants i can mail that and all the little samples i've collected so far, just PM me.


----------



## mayen120

i got mine too, what to get??????


----------



## Pinkpuff09

I'm anxiously waiting for mine!!


----------



## merekat703

I think I missed the cut off date for making VIB holiday . Customer service said that they will give me a code for the 10% off still.


----------



## merekat703

ms-whitney said:


> ^right? i think they did not give more to VIP because they're afraid that the VIPs would want a price adjustment since naturally they usually shop f&f anyways (i would think)
> 
> i think i'm just going to go for the free tote though, love freebies, but since i probably won't use it, if anyone wants i can mail that and all the little samples i've collected so far, just PM me.


 
I PMed you!


----------



## sun.shyne

_Finally got mine in the mail!_


----------



## katran26

didn't get mine yet :cry:


----------



## buzzytoes

Finally got mine as well. I must have been way down on the totem pole. Either that or it took the Pony Express from San Fran to Wyo.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I'm not a VIB yet ($22 away!!!), but my mom is. I need to convince her to go shopping and get that tote!


----------



## Squeaky00

Do you have to spend $350 each year before Nov to be a vib member,


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

^^idk that it is before November. It should be $350 in one year to get you VIB status for that year and the following. HTH


----------



## underagegloss

is there any way to check if you are VIB? i am assuming i am because i have over 300 points and i know i redeemed some throughout the year, but would it actually say anywhere whether i am or not?


----------



## ms-whitney

they sent me an email telling me


----------



## katran26

it should tell you after you log in to Sephora.com - on the right hand side of the My Account section.


----------



## LipGlossQueen

underagegloss said:


> is there any way to check if you are VIB? i am assuming i am because i have over 300 points and i know i redeemed some throughout the year, but would it actually say anywhere whether i am or not?




There is a special VIB phone number that you can call to check your status. Its different from the regular 800 number. It is: 1-877-842-6659. Hope this helps.


----------



## a_starry

Can anyone shop online at Sephora during the promotion and enter the code VIB20 to get 20% off merchandise? Is this correct?


----------



## bnjj

VIB Event in Canada:

Nov 10 - 15
20% off entire purchase
use as many times as you wish
in-store only (of course)

Nov 10th Kick Off Party
20% off for you and a guest
free tote


----------



## EllAva

LittleMsPerfect said:


> ^^idk that it is before November. It should be $350 in one year to get you VIB status for that year and the following. HTH



It's a calendar year of Jan.-Dec. rather than any 12 month period.


----------



## coconutsboston

I haven't gotten mine either, and I'm definitely a VIB =(


----------



## babyontheway

^^Me either!  I hope I will get one today- it is out of principle that I want one


----------



## materialgurl

i got mine in the email today!!!


----------



## *Jem*

I got the 20% off in the mail. I'm making my list now!


----------



## kat99

Ahh! Where's my email


----------



## aliceanna

Mine came in the mail over the weekend!  So exciting.  I think I'll definitely be going to the event for the tote and samples!  I bought a whole bunch of stuff recently during F&F, though, so I'm not sure what else to buy.  Holiday-themed stuff, maybe?  

What's on everyone else's list?


----------



## lasavoy

I haven't gotten mine either... I changed my mailing address a few weeks ago, I wonder if it was sent to my old address? Anyone know if I can call Sephora and have them send another one? hmmmm probably not


----------



## itilliee

i need one too. and im a VIB. 483 points.. wheres my email!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i got mine in the mail today (or i may have gotten it friday or saturday).
kinda sad cause i wont' be able to go to the store on the 11th to get the free tote w/purchase


----------



## ShkBass

where's my email?  lol


----------



## merekat703

I still haven't recieved it yet.


----------



## spankiefrankie

i haven't received mine either :/ i'm starting to freak out.


----------



## ms-whitney

aliceanna said:


> Mine came in the mail over the weekend!  So exciting.  I think I'll definitely be going to the event for the tote and samples!  I bought a whole bunch of stuff recently during F&F, though, so I'm not sure what else to buy.  Holiday-themed stuff, maybe?
> 
> What's on everyone else's list?



i'm not 100% sure yet since last time was all me,

now i'm thinking of stocking stuffers for my family and friends


----------



## a_starry

Can anyone shop online at Sephora during the promotion and enter the code VIB20 to get 20% off merchandise? Is this correct?


----------



## AshJs3

I think they had an online code last year and it would not let you use it unless you had VIB status. 

Not sure what I am going to get. I will probably pick up another bottle of my foundation (even though I JUST got a new one during F&F) and then maybe some gifts.


----------



## novella

Aw I haven't gotten an e-mail or a snail mail invite yet and I'm a VIB. Maybe it'll be here tomorrow but we'll see.


----------



## chihiro

can someone post up an attachment of the email?


----------



## justcdii

i'm definitely VIB but where's my email ><


----------



## lolitablue

I made it to VIB a couple of days ago with the proceeds of F & F.  I wonder if I ever get the invite!!! I was looking to get some Philosophy and fragrance and maybe get the tote!!!


----------



## ms-whitney

omggggg weird how reading the lucky magazine (doing special on beauty and skincare) makes me aware of a zillion other (okay not a zillion more like a dozen) products that i want to try! i hope sephora has it 

crap. i need a bigger/extra makeup case....or maybe just a handbag devoted to makeup.


----------



## J`adore LV

I finally got my VIB invite.  But the weird thing is that I didn't get an invite to the F&F.  Why?  Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Swanky

to those asking abut the e-mail. . .  I didn't get one, I attached photos of my actual MAIL.


----------



## alexandra28

I did not got an email either, just the actual mail as well.


----------



## Iluvbags

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> to those asking abut the e-mail. . . I didn't get one, I attached photos of my actual MAIL.


 


alexandra28 said:


> I did not got an email either, just the actual mail as well.


 
Yes, this.  I may be wrong but I don't think theres an email.  Its a mail invite


----------



## materialgurl

Iluvbags said:


> Yes, this. I may be wrong but I don't think theres an email. Its a mail invite


 

Perhaps the email was just for canadians... cuz that's what I got


----------



## Bloo

Im in canada and Im a VIB still didnt get an email.. am I the only one who didnt get it so far?


----------



## katran26

I *finally* got the invite yesterday in the mail. As Swanky said- it's *not* email, rather it's snailmail...


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I got mine in the mail a few days ago, but didn't get an email this year.


----------



## LipGlossQueen

I just got mine in the regular mail but on Sephora's FB page they indicate that you could get an email invite too. Maybe one or the other or both.


----------



## baybepat

Bloo said:


> Im in canada and Im a VIB still didnt get an email.. am I the only one who didnt get it so far?



Im Canadian too, still no email or mail, I called the vib hotline last week and they said I should be receiving it in the mail very soon


----------



## materialgurl

sorry i couldn't attach the email... the link wouldn't work. so i just took a pic of it on my computer.


----------



## merekat703

are all the sephora stores doing it?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I talked with a VIB rep just a few minutes ago on the phone, they will be sending out their confirmation emails by the end of today (not sure EOB but you get the idea) to those that have not received their VIB 20% off via email for the US customers.


----------



## pupeluv

O.k I'm now nervous that I will not get one....I would've gotten it by now, it's Tuesday.


----------



## tb-purselover

I called this morning because I didn't get mine either. I was told that they are still sending them out in batches via snail mail. So we all might still be getting them in the mail. 

I was also told by the same Sephora SA over the phone that they will be sending out an email to all VIB a day or so before the start of the VIB event (just in case). So, look for an email as well. She checked and made sure I was marked to receive online promotional emails in their system.

I hope she is right!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Got mine via email just now. ... like I need to spend more $$ lol ...


----------



## baybepat

materialgurl said:


> sorry i couldn't attach the email... the link wouldn't work. so i just took a pic of it on my computer.



are you from canada? Why does swankys card say nov 11 for kick off party, and yours say tomorrow nov 10?? 

ugh I still havent received the email or mail!


----------



## choozen1ne

I got my email this afternoon , I wish there was a way I could go to the even but I have to work and I have class right after so I am not going to be able to make it , too bad cause I love samples


----------



## lasavoy

Finally got an email!! It says Nov 11th 6-9 (not the 10th) and I'm in TX so I'm assuming it's the same across the states


----------



## nviedprincess

I got my email nothing in snail mail.


----------



## materialgurl

baybepat said:


> are you from canada? Why does swankys card say nov 11 for kick off party, and yours say tomorrow nov 10??
> 
> ugh I still havent received the email or mail!



yes im from canada

and for those who are asking me to send them via email... my sephora acct number is on there... it's nontransferable. i tried last yr sending it to someone.. it didnt work for them.


----------



## ShkBass

ok finally got mine...yippie!


----------



## tb-purselover

I got my email! Yay! 

Nothing via snail mail yet.


----------



## smurfet

Sorry if this has been asked already, but will you get the tote if you use the VIB code to order online?  I hate going to those store "parties," but would like a tote.


----------



## Bloo

I still didnt get my email and the event is tomorro..in canada! Im getting worried  I have a long list


----------



## tb-purselover

Bloo said:


> I still didnt get my email and the event is tomorro..in canada! Im getting worried  I have a long list



Have you tried calling to see if they can send you one? I bet, even if you don't have an email, you can show up and say you are a VIB and never got the email and they will let you in after they check your account.


----------



## babyontheway

I finally got my mail invite today


----------



## novella

Yes I finally got the e-mail invite!


----------



## ms-whitney

got an email today as well! crazy, if you didn't receive a snail mail invite, might wanna check your email.

i got my invite in the mail and email and i just became VIP earlier, like a few months ago? went crazy at sephora this year.


----------



## Bloo

tb-purselover said:


> Have you tried calling to see if they can send you one? I bet, even if you don't have an email, you can show up and say you are a VIB and never got the email and they will let you in after they check your account.


 I called them and they say they have no authority to send it if I dont get it on time for tomorrow (lame excuse) they lady wont budge with her excuse and the SA at the store today said I should call the hotline up which I did and they sai dthey cant offer the 20% if I dont have the email because they need to know if the "headquarters" qualify me as a VIB. I know lame again. I have more then 350 points


----------



## chuggie

I got both my snail mail and email invite today.  I don't think I can make it to the in-store event.  I checked for some stuff online and they are seriously low (or out) of a lot of items I might want.


----------



## avuich

Anyone know if there is anything in the collectors tote?


----------



## lawchick

Finally got my email too!  No invite by snail mail though.  I'm so glad because I want to shop in the store and I want to go to the kick off party and get my tote.  Who doesn't love a party where makeup, Godiva chocolate and free totes are involved?   artyhat:


----------



## violetmoss

avuich said:


> Anyone know if there is anything in the collectors tote?



I was wondering the same thing. I don't care about the tote, but if there was something in it, that would change things!


----------



## MM83

I bet there's stuff in the tote.

I got my snail mail invite and email tonight! My Mom called to tell me it came to her house, not mine. I'm so excited, I need some Bare Minerals and whatever else my little heart desires. 

Does anyone know if you get another Welcome Kit when your VIB renews? I got one in store when I made VIB last year and I noticed on my new 10% off email, there's a "Welcome Kit" code.


----------



## karetotalk

yay i got my email invite! i am so happy because there were a few more things i wanted to get after F&F and DBF wants a cologne.


----------



## ILuvShopping

got the email today.

still sad i can't go there on thursday to get the free tote  i would have gone and picked up the cheapest thing i could find just to get that thing!


----------



## itilliee

Save the Date: Exclusive Party on Thursday, 11/11&#8207;

i finally got my email today


----------



## floridagal23

I also finally got my email today - no regular mail though.


----------



## novella

ms-whitney said:


> got an email today as well! crazy, if you didn't receive a snail mail invite, might wanna check your email.
> 
> i got my invite in the mail and email and i just became VIP earlier, like a few months ago? went crazy at sephora this year.



Yeah I didn't get a snail mail invite either, but I just got an e-mail invite. I'm just glad that I finally got mine and apparently I'm $21 away from being a V.I.B. through next year.


----------



## lambiepie

Got my email tonight. Yay! I will be there on the 11th! I want that tote (like I need another), Who doesn't love a freebie!


----------



## J`adore LV

Can the VIB coupon be used more than once?

TIA!


----------



## LipGlossQueen

I got the invite in the mail and an email yesterday.

@J'adore LV, you can use the coupon as many times as you want during the event, 11/11-11/15.


----------



## kelkirk

I JUST made VIB yesterday but didnt get any email.  Guess it would be too soon anyway.  Wonder if I call CS if they could help...

Went to Sephora yesterday to see if they had the Nars duos on sale for $10, no luck finding them but they did have the $10 Nars gloss!!!  It's so pretty IRL.


----------



## spankiefrankie

okay good i finally got the email!


----------



## keodi

I finally got my card in the mail and an e-mail notice about it...


----------



## bridurkin

I got my email finally last night.  Still no card in the mail, but I don't care.


----------



## MrsPink82

I got my card in the mail yesterday and e-mail today...  a little bummed I'm gonna miss the event tomorrow night and the cute tote but I'll be celebrating my anniversary with my hubby instead!  
Now to start on my wish list...


----------



## pupeluv

YAH HA!, I finally got my email last night...I just had to get that out.


----------



## nekonat

I got my email and i'll be picking up some Guerlain


----------



## katran26

lol, got ahead of myself and just tried the online code - does not work yet, but I tried


----------



## ILuvShopping

sephora just posted this on their facebook:


> Attention V.I.Bs.: The V.I.B. Private Holiday Shopping event is tomorrow, Thursday, November 11th from 6-9 p.m! This event is INVITATION ONLY for V.I.Bs. If you haven&#8217;t received your invitation via mail or email, please email Customer Service at client.service@sephora.com by tomorrow at 5 p.m. PST for your invitation.


----------



## MM83

ILuvShopping said:


> sephora just posted this on their facebook:



Any time I've had to deal with Sephora CS it's been a confusing mess. I don't think they all get the same information. Such as, last week when I was told that yes, I was VIB, no I would not be getting a VIB party invite, I would need to spend another $350 before the 8th. Wrong. 

I would genuinely hate to work in their call center today. Did you see all the comments of people complaining about not getting a invite and not being VIB? Oy.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

As previously stated, I got an invite in the mail, but I got an email invite yesterday too.


----------



## shopgirl1010

I've always received the coupon via email/mail but I have yet to receive either mail!


----------



## nvr2l84luv

I hope it starts at midnight tonight. I still have about 5 more orders planned. I'm just wishing some of the items in my list come back in stock before Monday!


----------



## curlsjang

I tried using the code VIB20 but got this message - VIB client must purchase merchandise to qualify. Not available with Canadian orders.


----------



## miamialli

^^are you a VIB?


----------



## nvr2l84luv

I just ordered and the code worked fine for me. Happy shopping everyone!!


----------



## katran26

I placed an order last night after 12am - definitely worked for me!


----------



## sun.shyne

_Just placed my first order using the code!_


----------



## bridurkin

Code worked fine for me.  Down at the bottom of my email, i noticed that it said how much I had to spend to keep my VIB status for next year.


----------



## Beenie

So sad I am going to miss the tote tonight! I have to work my other job tonight and cannot go until tomorrow


----------



## sass000

I received the snail mail invite yesterday and the email one this morning.
I don't really need another tote (especially not knowing what's in it), so I 
probably won't go to the event. I will definitely be ordering online even though I put an insane amount of orders in when the F&F sale was on.


----------



## alexandra28

I did get an email... I had received the snail mail invite last week, then i got the email. I am so excited about tonight's party...


----------



## LipGlossQueen

I went to my Sephora and they let me get the tote now cause I'm not local to them.  It's cute but there is nothing in it. I was expecting samples. Oh well, at least we still have the gift card they send out to VIB in December.


----------



## novella

^ Thanks for the report. You saved me a trip to my local Sephora and I prefer ordering online anyway. 

Matter of fact, I'm about to place my first order and requalify for V.I.B. through next year!


----------



## Pinkpuff09

I'm going to Sephora today to buy a few things at the store (I have a bunch of different errands to run at the mall) but am going before 6... I don't need an empty Sephora tote, I would only go if there were samples in it.


----------



## AshJs3

LipGlossQueen said:


> I went to my Sephora and they let me get the tote now cause I'm not local to them.  It's cute but there is nothing in it. I was expecting samples. Oh well, at least we still have the gift card they send out to VIB in December.



I was wondering if they were going to do that again this year. Although I think last year it was a $$ off of a $$ purchase instead of a "real" giftcard.


----------



## lolitablue

LipGlossQueen said:


> I went to my Sephora and they let me get the tote now cause I'm not local to them. It's cute but there is nothing in it. I was expecting samples. Oh well, at least we still have the gift card they send out to VIB in December.


 
Really, do you have a picture?


----------



## vhdos

Got mine and I'm hoping to go tonight.  I'm going to get some christmas shopping done


----------



## LipGlossQueen

lolitablue said:


> Really, do you have a picture?




picture of the gift card? It was sent as an email and basically it was a $20.00 gift card but in fine print it had to be at least a $35.00 order. Which is still great if you don't plan on getting much.


----------



## baybepat

Pinkpuff09 said:


> I'm going to Sephora today to buy a few things at the store (I have a bunch of different errands to run at the mall) but am going before 6... I don't need an empty Sephora tote, I would only go if there were samples in it.



I went yesterday since i live in Canada. The tote is pretty small, like lunch bag size and made out of plastic. I happened to get a sample bag with some skincare samples, a pink sugar sensual perfume sample and a glass jar (100 pt bonus style) of shampoo from phyto. Lucky me, they called me in for the naked palette! got 20% off yay!


----------



## krazydaisy

good job on gettin 20% off on naked palette


----------



## ms-whitney

RUN!

lol but on the serious note I just made my purchase and got the free tote (mailing out tmr!) and with it is all the goodies that I got inside *of the tote bag too*

includes three Dior mini size skin care stuff (would be seriously tempted to keep but I never use samples, gonna give the majority of mine that I already have away) and a mini box of soap by vinotherapie by caudalie? and some mini mask samples I think


----------



## ms-whitney

did some holiday shopping and a gift for the sis since her bday is end of nov, and a primer for myself.


----------



## jennalovesbags

I wasn't overly impressed with the tote goodies. A few chocolates and a sample of Benefit perfume. I realize its better than nothing, but I thought the 'event' would be more fun.


----------



## pupeluv

I left at 6:30 so maybe they were not including samples that early or maybe not at all at this location. Got the tacky tote some chocolates and my sis the U.D. naked palette.


----------



## ms-whitney

^maybe it was gone?

i went before 6pm my time, west coast, and got it no problem. i feel bad shopping online now a lot now versus store and will definitely return for more goodies! too bad i didn't get any chocolates cos it didn't print on the card that they were serving it...so i couldn't ask for that.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

The samples must have different depending on location?? I was also able to pick mine up a little early. Here's what was in mine:


----------



## merekat703

My friend got me the UD Naked palette!!!


----------



## ms-whitney

i think it differs from stores definitely. mine came in red tissue 

i would definitely use reuse that ziplock!


----------



## merekat703

LipGlossQueen said:


> picture of the gift card? It was sent as an email and basically it was a $20.00 gift card but in fine print it had to be at least a $35.00 order. Which is still great if you don't plan on getting much.


 
I got that to, last year, but I used it to buy Philosophy body wash for $16 on the site and it worked so I got it for free. Maybe a glich when I did it, but it worked


----------



## lawchick

Yay!  I got my tote and chocolates.  I got in line shortly after 6 because I heard the manager say the totes were going fast.  I checked out at 6:14 pm and the girl at the register said they only had a few left!  I am so happy with the samples.  

I got the following samples in my goody bag:
Clinique 3 step kit with facial soap, clarifying lotion and Dramatically Different moisturizer
Dior Hydralife eye cream
Dior One Essential skin serum
Instant Forehead Smoother
Kinerase C8 Peptide intensive treatment
Smashbox photofinish lid primer
Jack Black Cool Moisture body lotion
Her Cut long layers catalyst
Ole Henriksen vitamin plus mattifying creme
Ole Henriksentruth revealed super creme SPF 15
Ole Henriksen pure perfection night creme

So excited to try them!  Plus I had the sales girl make me a sample of some curl cream even though I got my Brazilian Blowout today.


----------



## lawchick

ms-whitney said:


> did some holiday shopping and a gift for the sis since her bday is end of nov, and a primer for myself.



You got some nice samples!


----------



## lawchick

Bags4Bubbles said:


> The samples must have different depending on location?? I was also able to pick mine up a little early. Here's what was in mine:


Ooohh, I love the Benefit perfume samples.  And what is that cute little Tarina Tarantino sample?


----------



## ms-whitney

^thanks  yours sounds so good too

the second is primer, you can get it by d/ling the sephora app on your iphone and showing it to a sa at sephora, no purchase necessary


----------



## AshJs3

Made it out to the "event" but ended up being late because I had a dentist appointment that was supposed to be "about 20 minutes" go 2 hours!! By the time we got there about 7 the totes were long gone.  For myself I ended up getting: 

Nars eyeshadow Duo in Silk Road 
BadGal Mascara
Philosophy Make Up Optional Set for my mother in law for Christmas


----------



## nvr2l84luv

I don't understand why not every store gave goodie bags with the totes.. I made sure to get there exactly at 5:45 and I all I got was the tote, no samples inside. That makes me a little angry..


----------



## Vinyl

Literally just placed an order!

Urban Decay De-Slick Mattifying Powder
Rosebud Salve
Michael Kors Very Hollywood perfume rollerball & lip gloss (2-in-1)

I didn't care for the lip gloss, but it's the same price as rollerball alone (same perfume size too)... still unsure though, since I also really like Ralph Lauren Romance.


----------



## lambiepie

Got there about an hour after it started, and the totes were long gone. They let me get 1 little chocolate from the bowl (Big deal), Also they never asked me if I wanted to redeem any of my points at all, and she didn't wrap my my stuff in tissue. I know it doesn't sound like a big deal but, I was pretty annoyed. I like to have the petty paper. It makes me feel good. The girl talked way to fast to me and seemed to be in a huuuuge hurry. They weren't even that busy.

 Oh well, I didn't get anything for me, but I did get my bf some cologne, and some Harajuku Lovers roller balls for my girl.


----------



## merekat703

^^How rude! Thats why I like sephora for the little extra they do, sounds like she didn't want to be bothered


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I did manage to get the tote, but they did not give me any wrapping red paper at all... also very busy and had a DJ there entertaining mostly himself.  Chocolates were free for all, even sales people where chomping on them as the Dior people were doing makeovers.
I got a SB tinted moisturizer, 2 of the Sephora holiday nail polishes and some of the 1$ sale mini sephora nail colors.

The samples they had in store to redeem your points for were horrible, but they did throw in a mini Korres body wash bottle.  I asked to get my Welcome kit for my next year of VIB but they were out.


----------



## merekat703

Whats the welcome kit?


----------



## MM83

I went last night, I cheated and brought my Mom and my bff. I ended up getting;

2 BE Matte Foundation 
2 Too Faced Naked Eye Pallets (BFF and Mommy Dearest)

I really didn't need much, so I kept it minimal, plus I'm going to do another order on Monday after I do a thorough inventory of my make-up. 

The totes were gone in about 45 minutes and the store was really busy, far busier than F&F. I did get samples though;

Full size Lancome Lipliner, which I looooooove
Full size Lancome Lipstick, which was too dark and I gave a away
Full size BE Warmth, which I loooove and have been out of for ages
Sample kit of Clinique 3-Step skincare

I love my store, they hook it up on samples!


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

Hello ladies,
I was able to get there right on time, since I was off because of the holiday (Veterans Day)  I got one tote with the purchase of the nars set, I love it, its actually my first purchase from nars except the mini items I have.  Its a $121.00 value for $69.99 but I had my discount and I only paid $55.00.  Good price for a big eye palette with georgeous colors, orgasm blush, full size lipgloss and a mini bronzer.


----------



## merekat703

Nice!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I just got back and bought:

*UD Black Palette
Kat Von D Ludwig Palette
Buxom Diamond Lips in Starr 
Tokidoki Glitter Eyepencil in Carina*

I'll post pics in the "Latest Purchases" thread in a few.

The samples (free and Beauty Insider) were just horrible, as they tend to be lately.  I don't even remember what they were.


----------



## aes1783

I went to the VIB Holiday Party last night and what a waste of time. Everyone and their mom's showed up, and I think even people who were not VIB status and just regular Beauty Insiders also got a similar flier where they were able to receive a discount. It was so crowded and the tote is such a joke so those of you who were not able to get one are not missing out! It looks like it should be a lunch bag or something, that's how small it is. I mean what would a person ever even use it for? I can't for the life of me think of anything. Plus, it's patent leather, which makes it look and feel even cheaper. I realize this was given to anyone who made a purchase whether it was $1 or $100, but I'd almost of rather had a minimum purchase and received something worth while. On top of all that, it was a zoo so I had to stand in line forever and because I went to the store vs. ordering online I didn't get my three free samples! Oh yeah, and as far as the Godiva chocolates, I was offered one as I left the store. Wow! While I'm new to VIB, I don't really see it has being that great of a luxury. Maybe I'm wrong. 

I'm pretty jealous of those of you who were able to receive samples. Anything is better than nothing, or the stupid tote! I didn't know about having to ask for the welcome kit for VIB, but of course the woman didn't offer me one. Guess I'll have to go back. They don't really explain the VIB program very well on Sephora's site and I never got an email saying anything about a welcome kit, just something saying I was now VIB and showing some pictures w/text about "exclusive benefits". I also agree about the samples for points redemption were horrible. I have almost 800 and I guess I'll just keep banking them til something worthwhile comes along. They should make a 1,000 point gift!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

aes1783 said:


> I went to the VIB Holiday Party last night and what a waste of time. Everyone and their mom's showed up, and I think even people who were not VIB status and just regular Beauty Insiders also got a similar flier where they were able to receive a discount. It was so crowded and the tote is such a joke so those of you who were not able to get one are not missing out! It looks like it should be a lunch bag or something, that's how small it is. I mean what would a person ever even use it for? I can't for the life of me think of anything. Plus, it's patent leather, which makes it look and feel even cheaper. I realize this was given to anyone who made a purchase whether it was $1 or $100, but I'd almost of rather had a minimum purchase and received something worth while. On top of all that, it was a zoo so I had to stand in line forever and because I went to the store vs. ordering online I didn't get my three free samples! Oh yeah, and as far as the Godiva chocolates, I was offered one as I left the store. Wow! While I'm new to VIB, I don't really see it has being that great of a luxury. Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> I'm pretty jealous of those of you who were able to receive samples. Anything is better than nothing, or the stupid tote! I didn't know about having to ask for the welcome kit for VIB, but of course the woman didn't offer me one. Guess I'll have to go back. They don't really explain the VIB program very well on Sephora's site and I never got an email saying anything about a welcome kit, just something saying I was now VIB and showing some pictures w/text about "exclusive benefits". I also agree about the samples for points redemption were horrible. I have almost 800 and I guess I'll just keep banking them til something worthwhile comes along. They should make a 1,000 point gift!


^It's my understanding they used to have a 1k pnt gift, but I guess it's been discontinued for a while now.


----------



## Iluvbags

I ended up not going to the VIB event after hearing that not everyone tote would recevie samples.  Thats the really the only reason why I wanted it.  LOL!

Has anyone checked sephora.com lately?  I wonder if they have changed out their sameples yet.  They sucked the last time I checked


----------



## j9g8rchic

Yes, what is the welcome kit?  I haven't heard of this yet.


----------



## nekonat

aes1783 said:


> I went to the VIB Holiday Party last night and what a waste of time. Everyone and their mom's showed up, and I think even people who were not VIB status and just regular Beauty Insiders also got a similar flier where they were able to receive a discount. It was so crowded and the tote is such a joke so those of you who were not able to get one are not missing out! It looks like it should be a lunch bag or something, that's how small it is. I mean what would a person ever even use it for? I can't for the life of me think of anything. Plus, it's patent leather, which makes it look and feel even cheaper. I realize this was given to anyone who made a purchase whether it was $1 or $100, but I'd almost of rather had a minimum purchase and received something worth while. On top of all that, it was a zoo so I had to stand in line forever and because I went to the store vs. ordering online I didn't get my three free samples! Oh yeah, and as far as the *Godiva chocolates,* I was offered one as I left the store. Wow! While I'm new to VIB, I don't really see it has being that great of a luxury. Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> I'm pretty jealous of those of you who were able to receive samples. Anything is better than nothing, or the stupid tote! I didn't know about having to ask for the welcome kit for VIB, but of course the woman didn't offer me one. Guess I'll have to go back. They don't really explain the VIB program very well on Sephora's site and I never got an email saying anything about a welcome kit, just something saying I was now VIB and showing some pictures w/text about "exclusive benefits". I also agree about the samples for points redemption were horrible. I have almost 800 and I guess I'll just keep banking them til something worthwhile comes along. They should make a 1,000 point gift!



At least you got those!!! The store I went to handed out gold dollar coin chocolates with the tote.  That was it. No samples, nada...When the SA gave ONE CHOCOLATE to me and said, "Thanks for being a VIB" I was like...wtf...that's all?


----------



## mcb100

i just got the little card/flyer in the mail. due to location, i am not going to go to the event. but i will be using the 20% off code online.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I don't think I've heard of a welcome kit either, but I've been a VIB for years and it's not beyond the realm of possibility that I could have forgotten something among the sh*tloads of other stuff I acquire from them on a regular basis.


----------



## nvr2l84luv

I wish that there was a store in my city that gave vib's the acknowledgement that we deserve. I called each and every store and asked if they were giving out sample bags inside the totes, they all said no. I think I'm just gonna return to the store that I purchased from and create my own little goodie bag by asking for a bunch of samples.. lol.


----------



## brwneyedgrl

I arrived right around 6pm at the store near my office. It was pretty crowded, but not too bad. The line was very long, and they only had 4 cashiers. I was pretty disappointed by the Godiva chocolates as I thought they might have more variety and not just the individually wrapped medallions. There was a jar near the main street entrance, and then they offered them to us while we were waiting in line. They ran out of the little totes by the time I reached the register. However, they gave me the Clinique skincare regimen sample kit, which was available for both combination skin and dry skin.


----------



## exotikittenx

Wow, glad I didn't waste my time.  They hyped it up to sound like a nice reception.  The flier said "sample Godiva chocolates."  ChocolateS PLURAL!  To find out people were handed a lame chocolate coin is insulting.  Not trying to sound entitled, here, but the thing is, they advertised it to be something bigger and better.  A cheap, little plastic tote for any purchase is just silly, too.  More useless junk to collect around your house, and probably a waste of materials seeing as not much can be done with it.  

What they should have done is made it private, not let anyone else into the store - VIBs only - given them champagne or sparkling cider, a few Godiva chocolates, grapes, cheese and crackers, whatever, some nice sample bags, and maybe a makeup case (not a cheap mini tote that will end up unused).  And perhaps a gift with a higher minimum purchase.  Then it would have been worthwhile.  I've seen smaller boutiques have receptions like I just described, and did a really nice job on it.  Sephora being a huge company-- you'd think they'd do better than a smaller place, but guess not!  They couldn't be bothered, yet have no problem advertising to get people in to make some sales, right?

I was worried I'd missed out for not going, but after hearing what you ladies said, I'm so glad I didn't waste my time.


----------



## lawchick

Am I the only one that finds the tote cute and useful?  I think it's perfect to bring my lunch to work or to keep in the car for when I pop into the mall or the store for a few small purchases instead of wasting a shopping bag.  It's like a reusable grocery bag but for smaller purchases.

And as far as the chocolates go, they put jars of them at the register so I helped myself to 4.    I guess I'm a little oinker.


----------



## merekat703

I think the tote is very cute to, I can't wait to get one!   Perhaps the ladies who werent treated well should contact CS and complain, it sounds like it was intended to be a nice event but SAs were lazy..


----------



## exotikittenx

^  Yeah, they should be consistent when advertising something.  It's not fair that some got royal treatment---big bags of samples, multiple nice chocolates, plenty of totes to give out, etc. and others got pretty much nothing or ran out of totes.  They should have closed off the store for VIB only, or at least made a VIB-only section where others were not permitted.  So far, for being a VIB for the second year in a row, I have not gotten anything worthwhile that wasn't open to the general public or felt like it was anything worth getting the status for.  It's more of a marketing scheme.


----------



## katran26

I just used the coupon code online, and avoided the actual VIB event - glad I did!


----------



## MM83

In re: to the chocolates, I got one when I signed up for their sweepstakes and was encouraged to move along after. Well, I was hungry, really hungry, 6:30 is dinner time and I was dying. As I browsed I walked by the jars of chocolates and grabbed a few, as I did, I noticed an SA had her eye on me and said something to another SA about keeping an eye on the chocolates. I kind of got the impression I wasn't allowed to just grab one and my behavior was frowned upon.

Uh, they're free, I'm not trying to pull anything over your eyes and take the whole jar, I just wanted one more for myself and one for my Mom. 

Bad things happen when I'm hungry and my blood sugar drops, I get a little cranky. I'm just sayin'. 

It was super crowded too, as I was standing in the longer than usual line, I was talking to my girlfriend and said something about the lack  of staff sucking for such an important sale. A lady in front of me asked if there was a sale going on and I had to tactfully explain that it was invitation only, to VIB's. I felt bad, especially since she had a pretty big bag of goodies and had no clue.

For as much staff as they had milling around, there really wasn't enough, it was impossible to test things as they were all busy. My Mom walked by one who asked her if she was looking for anything in particular, my Mom said that she was just looking for now and moved on. She said that as soon as she said that the SA rolled her eyes, sighed and looked the other way. I had to tell her they normally aren't like that. That really annoys me.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I'm not a VIB, but I agree with the others who have posted about contacting customer service about the event. I'm a few dollars away from being a VIB, but why rush to spend the money if this is how people get treated?


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I FINALLY got my VIB invite!! It was supposed to be sent before 11/8 according to the envelope. What the heck??


----------



## pupeluv

Has anyone got C.B. on this sale?. I know on the recent F&F C.B. was available.


----------



## beauty k addict

i had no problems when i went to mine cause it wasn't that busy or maybe it was still early. got my free tote + samples. my kids also got treats each (there's also brownies + nanaimo bars aside from the gold coins).

pics of tote + samples


----------



## beauty k addict

it has something to do with showing the sephora app from your iphone on checkout. i can't recall if i read it at the sephora site or from their email.



lawchick said:


> Ooohh, I love the Benefit perfume samples. *And what is that cute little Tarina Tarantino sample?*


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I used the VIB discount online to purchase Guerlain Parure Extreme Luminous Extreme Wear Foundation & Hourglass Extreme Sheen Lipgloss Set


----------



## alexandra28

I got a few things, i too was a little dissapointed at the "VIB" party. Next time i might just do my online order as usual and avoid the crazyness.


----------



## lolitablue

Woohoo!! Just made a purchase and took advantage of the code!!! Thank you for posting it!!


----------



## coconutsboston

I used the code too, since I missed out on FNF!


----------



## nvr2l84luv

There's only less than 8 hours left until the code expires!!


----------



## Iluvbags

Did you all see the new Fusion 500 point gift?

I just ordered it since I have never tried the brand.  Hope I didnt make a 500 point mistake


----------



## madamefifi

I didn't get my VIB 20% off card in the mail til SATURDAY!! WTF??!! Luckily I have internet access, lol. I picked up three purse-sized Bvlgari perfumes--Jasmine Noir, Rose Essentielle, and Pour Femme--2 Sephora-brand make-up removing  wipes, and some Clinique Even Better Skin Tone Correcting moisturizer. 

*Iluvbags*, I *almost* got the Fusion gift but decided to save my points for something else down the road.


----------



## elisaq

I've been a VIB for 2 years (not even on purpose, I just shop too much!), and don't feel like it's anything special.  I think I got a sephora water bottle last year, but skipped this year's in store event.  I'm $125 away from maintaining VIB for 2011, and was about to order a bunch of Tocca stuff, but got annoyed that you can't stack promo codes (I usually buy in store so was surprised, they should at least let you stack 2 or 3).

I just noticed beauty.com has a 20% off code now (BTY20), and you can get a free Charlotte Ronson makeup bag filled with deluxe samples with $100 purchase.  And if you're a Lucky Rewards member, you can get 7% cash back.  And you can pay with Paypal.  I'm going to try it out and let go of my "VIB" status at sephora 

I'm sure I'll still love going into sephora to see new stuff in person, but I think I'm done with spending so much money there for a while...


----------



## MM83

I did my final order last night and got my Mom's Christmas gifts, one down 20 to go! 

Shiseido/Power Pack (Value $85)/Power Pack
Shiseido/The Skincare Day Moisture Protection SPF 15 PA+ - Regular/2.54 oz
Laura Mercier/Secret Concealer/3

Sample/Kat Von D Adora Eau de Parfum - 0.05 oz
Sample/Ole Henriksen Pure Perfection - 0.1 oz
Sample/REN Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask - 0.1 oz
Skincare Challenge Reward/Murad Oil Control Mattifier SPF 15 - 1 oz
FREE 100-POINT PERK/Urban Decay De-Slick In A Tube Mattifying Gel - 0.17 oz
FREE 500-POINT PERK/Fusion Top Picks 

It was time for my Skincare Challenge Reward and it was either this or Purity, which I used to love, but have since decided is just plain soap, no thanks. I'm not super crazy about Murad either, but it'll do. I tried to find out if you can bank your Skincare Challenge Rewards, but couldn't find much on it. Anyone know?

I took the bait for the 500pt perk, I'm a lip gloss junkie and have been really good about not buying any. I figured this would be my reward.


----------



## kathywko

AH I wish that they had the Dior Holiday brush set!


----------



## keodi

I got the clinique clinical even better set, and some nars blushers for christmas gifts.


----------



## katran26

elisaq said:


> I've been a VIB for 2 years (not even on purpose, I just shop too much!), and don't feel like it's anything special.  I think I got a sephora water bottle last year, but skipped this year's in store event.  I'm $125 away from maintaining VIB for 2011, and was about to order a bunch of Tocca stuff, but got annoyed that you can't stack promo codes (I usually buy in store so was surprised, they should at least let you stack 2 or 3).
> 
> I just noticed beauty.com has a 20% off code now (BTY20), and you can get a free Charlotte Ronson makeup bag filled with deluxe samples with $100 purchase.  And if you're a Lucky Rewards member, you can get 7% cash back.  And you can pay with Paypal.  I'm going to try it out and let go of my "VIB" status at sephora
> 
> I'm sure I'll still love going into sephora to see new stuff in person, but I think I'm done with spending so much money there for a while...




I mostly end up buying too much at Sephora because it's near my work...other than that, I agree - I really think they need to step up their game. There really aren't any amazing benefits to being a VIB. I think people would be more likely to renew their VIB status if the gifts w/ purchase were better than they currently are.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Funny how they come out with all of these promotions, AFTER the 20% off sales...

Anyway, in case anyone didn't get the email, they are giving 10 what would normally be 100 point samples with $25 purchase. Code: getaway

And you guys have to remember about the VIB "perks", these are products that never go on sale except once a year at Friends and Family. Even when I see them at discount stores, the discount is very limited. (saw a Nars blush and gloss kit that looked like it had been swatched at TJMaxx and the price tag still said $30)

Its all about brand prestige. They want you to try their product in a small size and then go and buy full size. I doubt the beauty brands would be all about Sephora giving away full size products for free or something.

I think basically with VIB points you get 10% back in reward product. Yeah, at Ulta you can get a hairdryer or something with 300 points but points there expire after 3 months. At Sephora they never expire.

Yea, their 500 pt sets aren't always that great but you can't complain value-wise. Most I have seen have been worth $50-$60. If I don't like one, I will pass on it.


----------



## vhdos

Iluvbags said:


> Did you all see the new Fusion 500 point gift?
> 
> I just ordered it since I have never tried the brand.  Hope I didnt make a 500 point mistake



I got it too!  I've been saving up my points and that seemed like a great gift.  I also got my Skin Care Challenge gift, which was a full-size bottle of Philosophy Face Wash.
I ordered about $200 worth of goodies, but some of them were Christmas gifts  I got the Brazilian Peel and an eye liner tutorial for myself (plus the freebies and the 3 free samples).


----------



## miamialli

MM83 said:


> I did my final order last night and got my Mom's Christmas gifts, one down 20 to go!
> 
> Shiseido/Power Pack (Value $85)/Power Pack
> Shiseido/The Skincare Day Moisture Protection SPF 15 PA+ - Regular/2.54 oz
> Laura Mercier/Secret Concealer/3
> 
> Sample/Kat Von D Adora Eau de Parfum - 0.05 oz
> Sample/Ole Henriksen Pure Perfection - 0.1 oz
> Sample/REN Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask - 0.1 oz
> Skincare Challenge Reward/Murad Oil Control Mattifier SPF 15 - 1 oz
> FREE 100-POINT PERK/Urban Decay De-Slick In A Tube Mattifying Gel - 0.17 oz
> FREE 500-POINT PERK/Fusion Top Picks
> 
> It was time for my Skincare Challenge Reward and it was either this or Purity, which I used to love, but have since decided is just plain soap, no thanks. I'm not super crazy about Murad either, but it'll do. I tried to find out if you can bank your Skincare Challenge Rewards, but couldn't find much on it. Anyone know?
> 
> I took the bait for the 500pt perk, I'm a lip gloss junkie and have been really good about not buying any. I figured this would be my reward.


 
i haven't cashed in on my skincare rewards, i'm just not interested in any of the 3 choices right now. i'm going to see if anything comes up before dec 31st, in case it ends at the end of the year.


----------



## miamialli

katran26 said:


> i just used the coupon code online, and avoided the actual vib event - glad i did!


 
^^ ita


----------



## nicci404

I got the discount but didn't use it...I was putting items in my cart last night but decided not to get anything. There was nothing I *really *needed. Kind of surprised. I felt like something was wrong w/me...


----------



## miamialli

elisaq said:


> I've been a VIB for 2 years (not even on purpose, I just shop too much!), and don't feel like it's anything special. I think I got a sephora water bottle last year, but skipped this year's in store event. I'm $125 away from maintaining VIB for 2011, and was about to order a bunch of Tocca stuff, but got annoyed that you can't stack promo codes (I usually buy in store so was surprised, they should at least let you stack 2 or 3).
> 
> I just noticed beauty.com has a 20% off code now (BTY20), and you can get a free Charlotte Ronson makeup bag filled with deluxe samples with $100 purchase. And if you're a Lucky Rewards member, you can get 7% cash back. And you can pay with Paypal. I'm going to try it out and let go of my "VIB" status at sephora
> 
> I'm sure I'll still love going into sephora to see new stuff in person, but I think I'm done with spending so much money there for a while...


 
did the beauty.com code and the bag offer combine? cuz they usually don't.....


----------



## elisaq

miamialli said:


> did the beauty.com code and the bag offer combine? cuz they usually don't.....



If you spend $100 at beauty.com, the Ronson goodie bag automatically shows up in your cart, so I was able to still use the 20% off code (plus it was free shipping and tax-free for me in California).  I posted this link on a thread is deals&steals:
www.Beauty.com/CharlotteRonson

I realize Sephora has many more make-up brands so I'm sure I'll still shop there, but this place had what I was looking for (Bliss, Tocca, Lollia)


----------



## sweetart

miamialli said:


> did the beauty.com code and the bag offer combine? cuz they usually don't.....



grrr...it was working this morning!


----------



## miamialli

i'm not getting them to combine


----------



## elisaq

sweetart said:


> grrr...it was working this morning!



I think they limit the goodie bag to one per household, were you able to use it once?  I tried to place two $100 orders but couldn't get the link with the goodie bag to work again, so I cleared my web history/cookies etc. and it showed up ... only to disappear after I logged into beauty.com with a message saying someone in my household already got the promo.  I wish they weren't so smart!  I still bought more stuff because I love no-tax sites like this one and chanel.com (especially now with their free shipping promos).  I went crazy this morning buying holiday gifts (Chanel Riva nail polishes for all my friends!  

Sorry I'm getting way off topic in this thread!!


----------



## miamialli

idk- i can't get the two offers to combine- but they never seem too. no biggie. the 20% is good enough for me


----------



## katran26

miamialli said:


> idk- i can't get the two offers to combine- but they never seem too. no biggie. the 20% is good enough for me



I remember a few years ago it was pretty normal to be able to combine coupon codes - now, so few sites allow you to  I think DSW.com is one of the rare ones...


----------



## elisaq

I noticed in the small print that saks let's you combine up to five, but I've never tried it before.


----------



## MM83

Anybody get this email from Sephora?



> To our dear V.I.B.,
> 
> Thank you for attending our V.I.B. holiday kickoff party, and making it such a successful event. We hope you enjoyed the evening (and exclusive discount). The turnout overwhelmed us  and, accordingly, we know that some of our guests left without receiving a free Sephora tote. We wholeheartedly apologize for running out. Based on your feedback, we promise to bring the tote back next spring.
> 
> In the meantime, you'll be receiving more exciting offers throughout the holiday season. Keep your eyes on your email for details!
> 
> We appreciate your patience and understanding.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Sephora



I hope they do the same promotion they did last December!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

MM83 said:


> Anybody get this email from Sephora?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they do the same promotion they did last December!


Yep I got it too!


----------



## nvr2l84luv

What was the promotion last December?


----------



## lolitablue

I got my 10 discount coupon in the mail for making VIB but I did take advantage of the code posted here so buuuuuhhhh Sephora!! I got my better deal!!


----------



## MM83

nvr2l84luv said:


> What was the promotion last December?



Some people got $20 or $15 gift cards (via email), good for $50 purchases. Something along those lines. I know I was thrilled, considering $20 off of $50 is WAY better than  the 20% off sales.


----------



## sweetart

MM83 said:


> Some people got $20 or $15 gift cards (via email), good for $50 purchases. Something along those lines. I know I was thrilled, considering $20 off of $50 is WAY better than  the 20% off sales.



ooh that'd be great reward! Not that I need an incentive to spend more. 

I prefer Ulta's rewards over Sephora. I was able to get the new gucci guilty fragrance for free from ulta


----------



## alexandra28

MM83 said:


> Some people got $20 or $15 gift cards (via email), good for $50 purchases. Something along those lines. I know I was thrilled, considering $20 off of $50 is WAY better than the 20% off sales.


 ^^^
When where those send out?


----------



## alexandra28

sweetart said:


> ooh that'd be great reward! Not that I need an incentive to spend more.
> 
> I prefer Ulta's rewards over Sephora. I was able to get the new gucci guilty fragrance for free from ulta


 
^^
WOW!!! That was awesome!


----------



## Heath-kkf

alexandra28 said:


> ^^^
> When where those send out?



They are talking about last year's promotion. It was the 1st week of December that this came out. It was $20 off any purchase for VIB and $15 for regular beauty insider. There was no minimum purchase requirement.


----------



## merekat703

yup thats what I got ^


----------



## SugarDaisy

I hope they do that promotion again this year!


----------



## lolitablue

SugarDaisy said:


> I hope they do that promotion again this year!


 
Yey!!! Crossing my fingers for that promotion!!!


----------



## novella

I would also love it if they did that GC promotion again. 20% off is always nice but $15-$20 off is better!


----------



## j9g8rchic

Yep, I'm keeping my fingers crossed.  I got mine last year immediately printed it out and went right after work.  The ladies there had no idea what it was.  They said they hadn't heard of it or seen any yet.  Guess I was the first in that store.  It was such a great deal that I had to use it right away!


----------



## nvr2l84luv

Wow, that's a great promotion. I'd love it if they do it again this year. My local Sephora had some Naked Palettes today...  I hope I'll be able to use it on one!!


----------



## bridurkin

Today, I got my VIB event postcard in the mail. Just a little late....


----------



## lolitablue

bridurkin said:


> Today, I got my VIB event postcard in the mail. Just a little late....


 
Is it for the 20%?  Buuuu!!!!!!


----------



## bridurkin

yes, for the 20%.  Thankfully, I already had the code, and used it, from this thread!


----------



## lolitablue

bridurkin said:


> yes, for the 20%. Thankfully, I already had the code, and used it, from this thread!


 
Yes, gotta love the insider info that we get here!!!


----------



## MM83

I got my order in from the VIB event, I love my 500 pt sample! My favorite being the LipFusion Gloss in "In the Flesh". Hands down, one of the best nudes I've tried, it works perfectly with my skin tone. I love a good nude lippie!


----------



## TygerKitty

MM83 said:


> I got my order in from the VIB event, I love my 500 pt sample! My favorite being the LipFusion Gloss in "In the Flesh". Hands down, one of the best nudes I've tried, it works perfectly with my skin tone. I love a good nude lippie!



Mine arrived as well, I'm totally pleased at the size of the products!  Can't wait to start using them!


----------



## Iluvbags

MM83 said:


> I got my order in from the VIB event, I love my 500 pt sample! My favorite being the LipFusion Gloss in "In the Flesh". Hands down, one of the best nudes I've tried, it works perfectly with my skin tone. I love a good nude lippie!


 


TygerKitty said:


> Mine arrived as well, I'm totally pleased at the size of the products! Can't wait to start using them!


 
Good to hear that you ladies like the 500 point gift.  I was hoping that I made a good choice.


----------



## coconutsboston

^^Man, now I'm wishing I hadn't opted out of the 500 pt gift!  Oh well, hoping the rest of my order gets here today so I can play with all of my new stuff!!!


----------



## vsminimoose

Being a VIB for the last year has been nothing but a downward spiral.  Well, not really but....I have spent so much money at that store.  I take full advantage of all those little VIB coupons and insider gifts with purchase.  Yikes.  I have to say that Sephora has generous free samples and very generous 100 and 500 point perks, especially when you think of all the money you spend at other places and don't get anything for being a repeat customer.  I've always been very pleased to shop at Sephora.


----------



## vsminimoose

coconutsboston said:


> ^^Man, now I'm wishing I hadn't opted out of the 500 pt gift!  Oh well, hoping the rest of my order gets here today so I can play with all of my new stuff!!!



Don't feel bad!  I've been holding onto my 500 point status for ages, always making sure I still get my 100 point gifts but never falling below 500.  I'm holding out for a good anti-aging skincare sample perk.  They were offering a good one online but when I went back that night to check out I was offered another option! just missed it!  Hold out and you'll get something that strikes your fancy sometime soon.


----------



## bagsforme

I got the Fusion gift as well.  Love the nude gloss.  Wish I would  have waited to buy the Illumifill.  The size in the gift is a great size to try it out and would have saved me $50 since I would't  have bought it knowing it doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## Jayne1

vsminimoose said:


> Don't feel bad!  I've been holding onto my 500 point status for ages, always making sure I still get my 100 point gifts but never falling below 500.  I'm holding out for a good anti-aging skincare sample perk.  They were offering a good one online but when I went back that night to check out I was offered another option! just missed it!  Hold out and you'll get something that strikes your fancy sometime soon.


I've been holding out for a good skin care too - it's been years and they never have anything I want...


----------



## bnjj

I got the Ole Henriksen (sp?) 500 point skin care set but have never used it.


----------



## lolitablue

bnjj said:


> I got the Ole Henriksen (sp?) 500 point skin care set but have never used it.


 
You are going to love this brand!!!


----------



## merekat703

Just recieved my Holiday gift card in the mail for being VIB. $15 off a $40 purchase.


----------



## alexandra28

I gotta check my mail today. I hope i get my coupon as well


----------



## lolitablue

merekat703 said:


> Just recieved my Holiday gift card in the mail for being VIB. $15 off a $40 purchase.


 
Oh cool!!


----------



## borbanaicha

I got my gift card in the mail too! $20 off a $40 purchase


----------



## TygerKitty

borbanaicha said:


> I got my gift card in the mail too! $20 off a $40 purchase



ditto!


----------



## j9g8rchic

I hope mine comes soon.  I need to make a trip to Jacksonville this week and was soooo hoping this would come in time!!  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## baybepat

merekat703 said:


> Just recieved my Holiday gift card in the mail for being VIB. $15 off a $40 purchase.



wow mail again? I still haven't gotten my 20% off mail yet, which was suppose to be mailed ages ago! why cant they send emails like last year.. how disappointing. and how come some people have 15 off 40 and some 20 off 40? I got 15 off 40 last year but i wasn't a VIB yet.


----------



## lolitablue

I am so looking forward to this event!! I am going back for brushes!!!


----------



## alexandra28

Ok, finally i got it!!! WUJU!!!! I got $20 off of $40!!!


----------



## novella

Ugh I never got my 20% off card in the mail but I was lucky enough to get it via e-mail. I really hope that I'll get my $15-20 card one way or another!


----------



## ILuvShopping

baybepat said:


> wow mail again? I still haven't gotten my 20% off mail yet, which was suppose to be mailed ages ago! why cant they send emails like last year.. how disappointing. and how come some people have 15 off 40 and some 20 off 40? I got 15 off 40 last year but i wasn't a VIB yet.




VIB's get the 20 off 40 and regular BI's just get 15 off 40.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Got my $20 off in the mail today which kicks ass because now I can justify buying NARS Zulu for myself when I place an order for Mr. Stoner's Jack Black products.


----------



## MrsPink82

I got the $20 card, can't wait to use it!  This will be of great use for the Nail Polish Secret Santa!


----------



## jerseydevil

ILuvShopping said:


> VIB's get the 20 off 40 and regular BI's just get 15 off 40.



I'm a VIB and I only got the $15.  Oh well...it's still good! (and of course I will probably spend at least $50!)


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Man, I have NOT gotten my card yet


----------



## tb-purselover

I just called Sephora. I was told that they are deferring to email to send out all gift cards. However, if you are a VIB but did not give your email address then they send out those VIB's their gift cards via snail mail.

So, if you are subscribed via email then expect an email by Dec. 2nd at the latest. If you do not receive one then call Sephora.

I haven't seen anything yet. But I am waiting with baited breath!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^Thanks for the info!


----------



## tb-purselover

Np


----------



## cbetht

I got mine today  Mine is $20 off $40. I don't understand the difference either as to why some are only getting $15 off. Anyone know?


----------



## choozen1ne

I hope I get my gift card too


----------



## *Jem*

Woot!

I got my $20 off $40 gift card in the mail today.


----------



## lolitablue

*Jem* said:


> Woot!
> 
> I got my $20 off $40 gift card in the mail today.


 
Still waiting for mine and my last VIB event order!!


----------



## on my mind

I just got my order with the getaway kit.  Any one missing some items from what was pictured. The only thing I really wanted was the Shiseido eye cream.

Anyone get the giftcard by email?  It's two days away and I still have not received anything.


----------



## nitesiren

I got my getaway kit too! but i was missing my shiseido concealer stick...so I called Sephora and they are sending me another one AND I tried to get another getaway kit BUT it's all gone!


----------



## agalarowicz

on my mind said:


> I just got my order with the getaway kit.  Any one missing some items from what was pictured. The only thing I really wanted was the Shiseido eye cream.
> 
> Anyone get the giftcard by email?  It's two days away and I still have not received anything.



i called them and they said if i dont get a card or email by next tuesday then give them a call.  they're still sending cards/ emails out


----------



## unluckystars

i hope i get an insider card tomorrow, i'm going there tomorrow so it would be nice to have for my shopping spree lol


----------



## roxy72

nitesiren said:


> I got my getaway kit too! but i was missing my shiseido concealer stick...so I called Sephora and they are sending me another one AND I tried to get another getaway kit BUT it's all gone!



There's supposed to be a concealer stick? I wonder what in all the kit was supposed to have, since I also didn't get that item.


----------



## jennalovesbags

^I may have missed it, but what are the dates for the coupon? TIA!


----------



## sun.shyne

_Hoping I get my card soon so I can place an order!_


----------



## Bagnista

I just got mine over email.... Gonna buy some loose mineral powder...


----------



## Beenie

ILuvShopping said:


> VIB's get the 20 off 40 and regular BI's just get 15 off 40.


 


jerseydevil said:


> I'm a VIB and I only got the $15.  Oh well...it's still good! (and of course I will probably spend at least $50!)


 
I am VIB also and only got $15...annoying. Maybe you needed to be SUPER VVVVVVIB?  I *only* spent about $600 this year . Oh well, my lil brother (15) who is just getting into cologne is getting something special from sissy-Claus from Sephora with the GC.


----------



## monokuro

Got my 15/40.. since I am not a VIB.. still a great surprise nonetheless! =D


----------



## bunnymasseuse

NO card yet


----------



## bridurkin

no card, but I got an email today with $20 off $40.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i got the GC via email this morning.


----------



## novella

Yay I just got my GC via e-mail this morning!


----------



## krazydaisy

no card or email and i know i overspent at this store......


----------



## 8seventeen19

I ended up with TWO gift cards somehow.  

I am not a VIB but I keep getting VIB specials like the 20% off card that worked in store for me but not online. Their customer service never got back to me on that problem either! I got the VIB $20 card through the mail yesterday and got a different $15 card in my email today. Should I tell them? Can I use both?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

shoeaddictklw said:


> I ended up with TWO gift cards somehow.
> 
> I am not a VIB but I keep getting VIB specials like the 20% off card that worked in store for me but not online. Their customer service never got back to me on that problem either! I got the VIB $20 card through the mail yesterday and got a different $15 card in my email today. Should I tell them? Can I use both?


Don't look a gift card in the mouth 
I say use them both!


----------



## lawchick

ILuvShopping said:


> i got the GC via email this morning.


Me too.  Yay!!


----------



## emmyt1127

I just got mine via email.


----------



## Fashionista_

Cool, I've got my 20% off via email. I'm in NY at the mo and flying back to London on Sat night so perfect timing as I was planning a Sephora haul tomorrow.


----------



## materialgurl

i got mine via email today!!


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

I got my e-mail today too


----------



## j9g8rchic

I got the 20 off of 40 email today too.  Just in time for my trip to town tomorrow.  YAY!


----------



## merekat703

You can use the gift card online for orders less than $40. I just bought 1 nars lipgloss and was able to use my welcome VIB 10% and the $15 off.


----------



## bnjj

Got mine as well.  I was planning a trip to Coach tomorrow for PCE so will stop at Sephora at the same time.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Woohoo!! I got my $20 card in the mail!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Still nothing here, email or postal


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^I was getting impatient too, but it just arrived a few minutes ago by email!


----------



## jerseydevil

merekat703 said:


> You can use the gift card online for orders less than $40. I just bought 1 nars lipgloss and was able to use my welcome VIB 10% and the $15 off.



Ooooh...thanks for the tip!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I got one by snail mail a few days ago that I used at the store yesterday... and then just got one to my email today. I was planning on putting in another order sometime this weekend for some makeup brushes that I need to order online... so I guess I'll see if the second gift card will work too! That would be awesome if it did!!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Bags4Bubbles said:


> I got one by snail mail a few days ago that I used at the store yesterday... and then just got one to my email today. I was planning on putting in another order sometime this weekend for some makeup brushes that I need to order online... so I guess I'll see if the second gift card will work too! That would be awesome if it did!!



FYI... does not work twice if you received one through both regular mail and email. All well.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Got my $20 off of $40 via e-mail today!_


----------



## krazydaisy

i got my email today too, i was getting worried


----------



## Lanier

I got my $20 off email today too, I'm going to combine it with my 10% off from updating my VIB status.


----------



## bisbee

Just checked - got my $20 email today!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Bags4Bubbles said:


> FYI... does not work twice if you received one through both regular mail and email. All well.



Mine did, but they were two different numbers. Only one GC per order though unfortunately.


----------



## klj

Use mine today along with everyone else...it was buuuusy in Sephora.


----------



## klj

bunnymasseuse said:


> ^I was getting impatient too, but it just arrived a few minutes ago by email!



*Bunny*..I just noticed your avatar siggy..where in Kansas do you go?
My guy is from Topeka..we usually go for Christmas but not this year.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Make Up Forever's HD Micro Finishing Powder is one of the 100 pt perks.


----------



## klj

I was told the next 500 point gift coming out is a Philosophy set.


----------



## trigirl

UGH!  I tried using my email code today and it says invalid number.  I triple checked my numbers but nada!

I sent them off an email so hopefully they will get back to me.  I have never ordered from Sephora online but need some Bobbi Brown stuff and they don't carry BB in the stores.


----------



## ms-whitney

i got my 20$ gc today! but i browsed and what i want is sold out and everything else i got through f&f and the v.i.p sales

my sister wants something but its a bit more then the GC, can i let her use it with her cc and account or do i have to buy it for her?


----------



## exotikittenx

trigirl said:


> UGH!  I tried using my email code today and it says invalid number.  I triple checked my numbers but nada!
> 
> I sent them off an email so hopefully they will get back to me.  I have never ordered from Sephora online but need some Bobbi Brown stuff and they don't carry BB in the stores.




Did you put it in the correct spot?  And are you using the number labeled "gift card" ?


----------



## 8seventeen19

trigirl said:


> UGH!  I tried using my email code today and it says invalid number.  I triple checked my numbers but nada!
> 
> I sent them off an email so hopefully they will get back to me.  I have never ordered from Sephora online but need some Bobbi Brown stuff and they don't carry BB in the stores.



I would definitely call them. Emailing them seems pointless to me. I emailed them about my problem with the 20% off VIB coupon and no one got back with me.


----------



## unluckystars

i got my email yesterday and showed them it on my phone at the store and used it that way


----------



## Iluvbags

klj said:


> I was told the next 500 point gift coming out is a Philosophy set.


 

Yep I saw it the other day.  its a set with mini shower gels and something else but i can't remember.  A gloss?  I forget


----------



## novella

^ Yeah there's about four 2 oz shower gels and a lip gloss. I decided to cash in my points for the Philosophy set and I used the code to get the getaway bag with my $20 GC. YAY!


----------



## Iluvbags

novella said:


> ^ Yeah there's about four 2 oz shower gels and a lip gloss. I decided to cash in my points for the Philosophy set and I used the code to get the getaway bag with my $20 GC. YAY!


 
I want to use the getaway code for a freebie too but my total is coming up to less than $50 and I don't wanna pay for shipping.  LOL


----------



## Iluvbags

Did you guys notice how quick the Fusion 500 point set disappeared?   I wonder if it was really popular or if they just didnt have large quantities


----------



## novella

Iluvbags said:


> I want to use the getaway code for a freebie too but my total is coming up to less than $50 and I don't wanna pay for shipping.  LOL



LOL can you buy a Rosebud Salve or something cheap to bring it up to $50? I only wanted a $45 gift set but didn't want to pay for shipping too. So I just threw in a Rosebud Salve. I love that product anyway so Sephora didn't have to twist my arm to get me to put it in my cart.


----------



## Iluvbags

novella said:


> LOL can you buy a Rosebud Salve or something cheap to bring it up to $50? I only wanted a $45 gift set but didn't want to pay for shipping too. So I just threw in a Rosebud Salve. I love that product anyway so Sephora didn't have to twist my arm to get me to put it in my cart.


 
LOL!  I know.  I didnt pull the trigger on my order.  I'm gonna look it over tomorrow and see what I need to add/delete.


----------



## Memory Bliss

Iluvbags said:


> Did you guys notice how quick the Fusion 500 point set disappeared?   I wonder if it was really popular or if they just didnt have large quantities



That was a really good 500 point gift!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

I got a $20. off card in the mail _and_ a code via email. Does anyone know if I can get away with using both in store at separate times?


----------



## Iluvbags

scoobiesmomma said:


> I got a $20. off card in the mail _and_ a code via email. Does anyone know if I can get away with using both in store at separate times?


 

Ooh good question.


----------



## novella

scoobiesmomma said:


> I got a $20. off card in the mail _and_ a code via email. Does anyone know if I can get away with using both in store at separate times?



OMG maybe! I'd check the GC numbers just to make sure that they didn't send you the same GC twice. They probably didn't but you never know!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^I already used one...


----------



## novella

^ Well do you still have the e-mail or the hard GC of the one that you used? 

IDK, I wouldn't put it past Sephora to send the same card twice but in different ways. *Kanye shrug*

ETA: It doesn't hurt to try the other one though. Maybe they sent you two different ones. Who knows?


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Finally received mine the other day yay!


----------



## bnjj

Since they don't carry Fekkai here any longer I just picked up some sugar scrubs. There was nothing I wanted other than that.


----------



## pie

Can everyone share what they are getting? I got everything I needed and stocked up during the F&F sale.  I need to be inspired now.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I ended up grabbing a bottle of NARS Zulu with an order I placed for Mr. Stoner's Jack Black shaving stuff.


----------



## pond23

As usual, I did not receive my coupon either either in the mail or via email. Grrr... I have been a VIB member for a while, and I have to email and complain every time there is a promotion.


----------



## novella

I bought the Cake Beauty Have Your Cake Set gift set and a Rosebud Salve to get free shipping. Yay for the $20 GC and the free getaway bag!

I see that the Cake Beauty gift set just got a bad review but I'll give it a whirl. I've heard good things about that brand.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I only got a $15 card, what gives?! LOL


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Maybe I should've posted here rather than the sticky:

Does anyone know if there will be an extra % off code before Christmas, like there was last year?


----------



## unluckystars

i posted my coupon loot in the raok thread!


----------



## MickMick

I bought a Bare Essentials eye shadow kit $34
http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P275322&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=5737

Nars Gloss in All Night Long $10
http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P2862&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=3976

Nars Orgasm Duo
http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P141401&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=3976

I ended up using the VIB 10% coupon with it.


----------



## fabchick1987

So just curious do people get different things depending on how much they spend throughout the year?  I only got a 15 dollar gift card??


----------



## buzzytoes

I think I probably spend a few hundred bucks a year. I hope to god it's not more than $500 but I've never tracked it. I got a $20 coupon in email and in the mail. 

So far I bought some Clinique stuff because I am looking to change up my skincare routine. I am thinking I might attempt to use my physical coupon that I got in the mail on some Ojon Shine & Protect Glossing Mist. I have a deluxe sample bottle of it right now and looooooooooove the scent.


----------



## nicci404

I got a $20 gift card....I'm VIB. 

I accidentally started another account w/them and it is not VIB and I got a $15 gift card...


----------



## j9g8rchic

scoobiesmomma said:


> I got a $20. off card in the mail _and_ a code via email. Does anyone know if I can get away with using both in store at separate times?



Give it a try scoob.  Place an order online.  You can enter the GC info and see if it works before you have to click the final purchase button.  

Let us know if it works.  Crossing my fingers for you that it does.


----------



## MM83

j9g8rchic said:


> Give it a try scoob.  Place an order online.  You can enter the GC info and see if it works before you have to click the final purchase button.
> 
> Let us know if it works.  Crossing my fingers for you that it does.



Yup, I'm curious too, as I got email and snail mail.


----------



## kathyrose

I got a $15 one. I redeemed a coupon for a free fragrance from a sample fragrance set (basically you try and find out which one you like and the coupon lets you get the full sized bottle). That's the only "purchase" I have ever made.


----------



## ms-whitney

i'm not surprised that some that aren't vip or even some who have never really made a purchase but have signed up with sephora are getting it--

its the holiday season and usually this is when people spend the most. its an incentive to get people to spend more then anything. if it wasn't for forums like this, people who are VIP would get it thinking, cool! i got money for being a good customer

versus those who never spend or hardly ever will think, "wow, free money, let me check that out!!" and go to sephora, they would either make a bit more money because there are customers who would spend just enough to use up the card, or a lot more money, because some go crazy spending with just that small incentive,

either way its more footsteps for sephora.com and sephoras b&ms. more footsteps = more opportunity for $$$$$$$$$$$

the interesting thing to see is, with internet sites such as this, when companies advertise some promotion as being for VIP or whatever, and then people find out that everyone gets it or its very random, whether it will affect it in any way.


----------



## kathyrose

^^ I agree. I wouldn't have even thought about stepping into Sephora next week or so if it wasn't for this!


----------



## bluejinx

Double post. Stupid blackberry. Sorry!


----------



## bluejinx

My mom had spent a total of 25.00 in 2 years at sephora and got 15.00 off a 40.00 purchase emailed to her. I took her and the coupon to sephora and bought her the urban decay bos III nyc palette (65.00). Without the coupon she never would have let me buy it for her. And trust me, it still took a LOT of convincing!! 

And I spent 200.00 last year at sephora and got ZIP emailed to me!!! How is that fair?!!


----------



## merekat703

I spent over $500 this year and am a VIB but only got the $15,  but I was able to use it on a $23.00 purchase so thats not bad!


----------



## aes1783

Last year I was not a VIB, just a Beauty Insider and received the $15 off coupon. This year I am a VIB and again received the $15 off coupon. Wish I had gotten the one for $20. Wonder what makes the difference. Irritating nonetheless.


----------



## ILuvShopping

this was an excellent time for me to get this 'coupon'.

I got a new UD eyeliner cause i'm almost out, OPI nail polish, tokidoki comb - i added wrong so i thought that was $40 but it was only $34 lol 
so then i went and picked up the cheapest tokidoki makeup pouch.

THEN
i got the 500 BI point gift which was an awesome philosophy gift set - the first time i've ever liked the 500 point gift.
AND it's my bday month so i got the sephora bday gift also 
although i had to ask the SA for it... it usually just pops up when they put in your BI number but i guess it didn't this time. i asked if they still did the birthday gifts and she just looked at me funny and finally said "it's your birthday month?"

I think i actually ended up spending about $38 but i got so many things!


----------



## db89

ILuvShopping said:


> this was an excellent time for me to get this 'coupon'.
> 
> I got a new UD eyeliner cause i'm almost out, OPI nail polish, tokidoki comb - i added wrong so i thought that was $40 but it was only $34 lol
> so then i went and picked up the cheapest tokidoki makeup pouch.
> 
> THEN
> i got the 500 BI point gift which was an awesome philosophy gift set - the first time i've ever liked the 500 point gift.
> AND it's my bday month so i got the sephora bday gift also
> although i had to ask the SA for it... it usually just pops up when they put in your BI number but i guess it didn't this time. i asked if they still did the birthday gifts and she just looked at me funny and finally said "it's your birthday month?"
> 
> I think i actually ended up spending about $38 but i got so many things!


are you able to post the philosophy gift set.. i would love to see a photo of it .. the sephora near me had no such set.


----------



## Iluvbags

when do the gift cards expire?  Mine is in my purse but I have not used it yet.  Trying to save if for something good


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Iluvbags said:


> when do the gift cards expire?  Mine is in my purse but I have not used it yet.  Trying to save if for something good


Same here, still undecided.


----------



## merekat703

19th I believe.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Same here!  I ordered Mr. Stoner some Jack Black products for Xmas, and between the birthday gift, the getaway bag full of deluxe samples, 3 free samples, 100 point perk, and bottle of NARS Zulu I got with my gift certificate, I ended up with a TON of stuff for nothing!



ILuvShopping said:


> this was an excellent time for me to get this 'coupon'.
> 
> I got a new UD eyeliner cause i'm almost out, OPI nail polish, tokidoki comb - i added wrong so i thought that was $40 but it was only $34 lol
> so then i went and picked up the cheapest tokidoki makeup pouch.
> 
> THEN
> i got the 500 BI point gift which was an awesome philosophy gift set - the first time i've ever liked the 500 point gift.
> AND it's my bday month so i got the sephora bday gift also
> although i had to ask the SA for it... it usually just pops up when they put in your BI number but i guess it didn't this time. i asked if they still did the birthday gifts and she just looked at me funny and finally said "it's your birthday month?"
> 
> I think i actually ended up spending about $38 but i got so many things!


----------



## ILuvShopping

db89 said:


> are you able to post the philosophy gift set.. i would love to see a photo of it .. the sephora near me had no such set.



i will try to remember to take a picture sometime and post it!

it's really cute - 3 travel size bottles of the 3-in-1 body washes and a lip gloss. 
the SA said there was a lotion in it but i just remember seeing the body washes and lip gloss.  i haven't opened it yet.


----------



## kiss_p

They expire on 12/13.  The below is from the email I received:

VALID FROM 12/2/10 through 12/13/10 at 11:59 PST


----------



## Iluvbags

kiss_p said:


> They expire on 12/13. The below is from the email I received:
> 
> VALID FROM 12/2/10 through 12/13/10 at 11:59 PST


 
Thanks.  I need to hurry


----------



## galaxyg

Has anybody run into issues trying to redeem the code online?  I tried redeeming today and it doesn't deduct the $15 off from the total and I didn't get any errors.  Strange!


----------



## ellacoach

galaxyg said:


> Has anybody run into issues trying to redeem the code online? I tried redeeming today and it doesn't deduct the $15 off from the total and I didn't get any errors. Strange!


 
that happened to me when I tried to use it online to purchase something I couldn't get in the store. I never did ended up calling to find out what was up, so I just used it for something else in the store.


----------



## merekat703

I went in yesterday and for $5 you can get a 4oz bottle of Philosophy Pepperment bark wash with a gift card purchase. SA was kind and sold it to me for $5.00 with out buying a gift card!


----------



## db89

merekat703 said:


> I went in yesterday and for $5 you can get a 4oz bottle of Philosophy Pepperment bark wash with a gift card purchase. SA was kind and sold it to me for $5.00 with out buying a gift card!


 
I would have gotten that if I knew. I was in the store last night but did not see any advertisement for it .. was this advertised anywhere ???


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

It has been in front of the register for two weeks now. Both sides of the checkout registers next to the insider rewards. I have bought ten now and was tolod It was not mandatory to buy the giftcard every time. They make great gifts!


----------



## ashdir103104

Just got the LashStash set for $25


----------



## NoSnowHere

Wanted to let you know the $15 off works even if you don't spend $40. I bought a Tokidoki luminizer at $22.


----------



## merekat703

db89 said:


> I would have gotten that if I knew. I was in the store last night but did not see any advertisement for it .. was this advertised anywhere ???


 

I saw it behind the counter, I had to ask what it was.


----------



## merekat703

NoSnowHere said:


> Wanted to let you know the $15 off works even if you don't spend $40. I bought a Tokidoki luminizer at $22.


 
Yea worked on my $23 nars super orgasm lipgloss!


----------



## NoSnowHere

merekat703 said:


> Yea worked on my $23 nars super orgasm lipgloss!



Yay!!


----------



## Sarni

I am not going to use mine....can anyone use it...or is it only me?

GIFT CARD # 6065209523273687
PIN #: 33763713

if anyone can use it....there it is! $15.00


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I forgot to use my 10% off, but I managed to JUST get the following (it wasn't on the site till recently):
Smashbox Master's Class Style Files ($175 Value) - Master's Class Style Files  	
Sample - Kenzo FlowerbyKenzo Eau de Parfum - 0.05 oz 	
Sample - Phyto 9 Daily Ultra Nourishing Botanical Cream - Ultra Dry Hair - 0.16 oz 	
Sample - Hourglass Illusion Tinted Moisturizer Oil Free SPF 15 in Ivory - 0.03 oz


----------



## ipudgybear

I bought Christmas gifts for my cousins using the coupon. I got a Tokidoki make up palette,small make up bag from Tokidoki, and Stila lipgloss gift set.

I honestly hope there will be more events like this!!


----------



## krazydaisy

Sarni said:


> I am not going to use mine....can anyone use it...or is it only me?
> 
> GIFT CARD # 6065209523273687
> PIN #: 33763713
> 
> if anyone can use it....there it is! $15.00



It's been used...not by me, thanks for your generosity though


----------



## lolitablue

Got to use mine and I very happy to get this discount!! Hope they do more!!


----------



## kathyrose

ashdir103104 said:


> Just got the LashStash set for $25


 I did the same!


----------



## Iluvbags

merekat703 said:


> Yea worked on my $23 nars super orgasm lipgloss!


 
I want that gloss.  But I need another gloss like I need a hole in my head. LOL.  I still want


----------



## krazydaisy

I used my gc and paid only 94 cents (tax).


----------



## Iluvbags

krazydaisy said:


> I used my gc and paid only 94 cents (tax).


 
How did you manage that?!!!!


----------



## krazydaisy

I bought something that was exactly $20, then used the free 2 day shipping code and my gc and that's it, went through


----------



## Iluvbags

krazydaisy said:


> I bought something that was exactly $20, then used the free 2 day shipping code and my gc and that's it, went through


 
Can you give me the free shipping code if it still works?  PM me


----------



## krazydaisy

^UPS2Day anyone can use it, you have to select the 2 day shipping method to get it free. hth


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I purchased the Clinique Happy Heart perfume.  It had a silver tote promo with it too.
I still love Happy.


----------



## Iluvbags

krazydaisy said:


> ^UPS2Day anyone can use it, you have to select the 2 day shipping method to get it free. hth


 
Thanks DEAR


----------



## lovesicles

hello! would anyone be willing to give me a code? i gave mine to someone and then someone told me that i could use it on something less than $40. and that nars lipstick has been on my wishlist for quite some time...

^___^

weweremonsters [at] gmail [dot] com


----------



## Iluvbags

lovesicles said:


> hello! would anyone be willing to give me a code? i gave mine to someone and then someone told me that i could use it on something less than $40. and that nars lipstick has been on my wishlist for quite some time...
> 
> ^___^
> 
> weweremonsters [at] gmail [dot] com


 
Someone posted theirs here earlier but it was used by someone immediately.

I'm with you though.  i wish others would post since theres only about 30 minutes left until they expire.  I'd definitely use it


----------



## lovesicles

Iluvbags said:


> Someone posted theirs here earlier but it was used by someone immediately.
> 
> I'm with you though.  i wish others would post since theres only about 30 minutes left until they expire.  I'd definitely use it



i heard it's still use-able.
there's still a little hope in me, hahah.
i've been sitting in front of the computer for literally 5 hours refreshing every site. :/


----------



## merekat703

krazydaisy said:


> ^UPS2Day anyone can use it, you have to select the 2 day shipping method to get it free. hth


 

That didn't work for me


----------



## pond23

^ I had to redeem the $20 GC via phone because they never sent me the VIB email or mail. I ordered Nars eye shadow base and Too Faced Papa Don't Peach (love that name!).


----------



## krazydaisy

merekat703 said:


> That didn't work for me


did you select the 2 day ups and not 3 day ups?


----------



## merekat703

Yes 2 day. It told me it was expired


----------



## merekat703

ups3day works for free 3 day shipping, STOCKING gets you a mini item, TOKIENVY is for the tote bag and theres a benefit 500pt set! I wish they let us have multiple codes.


----------



## ILuvShopping

so i promised to take a photo of this on friday i believe... (busy weekend!) 
so here it is.. the philosophy 500 point gift set i got when i was in store using the $20 GC/coupon


----------



## Iluvbags

ILuvShopping said:


> so i promised to take a photo of this on friday i believe... (busy weekend!)
> so here it is.. the philosophy 500 point gift set i got when i was in store using the $20 GC/coupon


 
That is such a cute set!  Philosophy 3in1s are the best!!


----------



## Iluvbags

I guess its about time to let this thread die since the VIB is over.  But have you all seen the new 500 point gift?

Its a full size Benefit Coralista and Bad Girl mascara sample.  Pretty good deal.  i think Coralista is like $28 retail


----------



## db89

ooooooooh nice gifts for the 500 point .. too bad I don't have that much points yet..
does anyone know how long it takes them to rotate these gifts ??


----------



## merekat703

I picked the benefit one, I have been wanting coralista but not for $28!
Theres a new one weekly I think.


----------



## femoca1

Does anyone have a gift card that they are not going to use can u post the code I wanted to buy my mom some flower bomb for xmas.. thanks


----------



## lolitablue

femoca1 said:


> Does anyone have a gift card that they are not going to use can u post the code I wanted to buy my mom some flower bomb for xmas.. thanks


 
It is already over!! Flowerbomb is awesome, too!!!


----------



## db89

merekat703 said:


> I picked the benefit one, I have been wanting coralista but not for $28!
> Theres a new one weekly I think.


 
but do you have to pay for this gift ??


----------



## EllAva

db89 said:


> but do you have to pay for this gift ??



You have to be a VIB and then have enough points saved in your "beauty bank" to get the _free_ gift.  It is actually beneficial to save all of your points and not spend them on the 100 point gifts, because the 500 point gifts are generally more than 5 times better.


----------



## db89

that is what I thought .. its just that one of the posters said she could not see paying $28 for it .. so i was a bit confused.


----------



## merekat703

db89 said:


> that is what I thought .. its just that one of the posters said she could not see paying $28 for it .. so i was a bit confused.


 
Right I said I don't want to pay $28 for Coralista in the store. So I am happy its the free gift.


----------



## db89

merekat703 said:


> Right I said I don't want to pay $28 for Coralista in the store. So I am happy its the free gift.



thanks for the clarification .. i must be up past my bedtime when I read it ..


----------



## Iluvbags

lolitablue said:


> It is already over!! Flowerbomb is awesome, too!!!


 

OH EM GEE Flowerbomb is my fave!  i love love love it


----------



## krazydaisy

I'm tempted to try flowerbomb, maybe in a rollerball from Sephora?


----------



## ILuvShopping

i loooooove flowerbomb! i'm getting it for xmas 
told my parents about when the F&F was going on so it saved them $20

After getting that philosophy 500 point gift i still have like 800 points left lol 
i've been saving them up for awhile! usually the 'free' gifts don't interest me.


----------



## Iluvbags

krazydaisy said:


> I'm tempted to try flowerbomb, maybe in a rollerball from Sephora?


 
Yes the rollerbomb is a great dollar value because the fragrance is expensive.  But the scent is not true to form in my opinion.  Go into sephora and spray the true frangrance on one arm and then use the rollerball tester on the other.  The rollerball has more alcohol or something in it that affects the scent.
It still smells good but I noticed that its not the exact same.  Kind of like how some lotions or creams for perfumes dont smell the exact same to the perfume.  But I guess it depends on the brand.  The Flowerbomb lotion smells EXACTLY the same and is quite strong.  I hope to buy it some day bcuz I bet it would last me a million years

I'm very anal about analyzing certain things.  I figured it out after stalking Flowerbomb in Sephora for ages.  LOL!


----------



## ILuvShopping

Iluvbags said:


> Yes the rollerbomb is a great dollar value because the fragrance is expensive.  But the scent is not true to form in my opinion.  Go into sephora and spray the true frangrance on one arm and then use the rollerball tester on the other.  The rollerball has more alcohol or something in it that affects the scent.
> It still smells good but I noticed that its not the exact same.  Kind of like how some lotions or creams for perfumes dont smell the exact same to the perfume.  But I guess it depends on the brand.  The Flowerbomb lotion smells EXACTLY the same and is quite strong.  I hope to buy it some day bcuz I bet it would last me a million years
> 
> I'm very anal about analyzing certain things.  I figured it out after stalking Flowerbomb in Sephora for ages.  LOL!



thanks for mentioning that!! i will have to test that out next time i'm in the store. I've always contemplated getting the rollerball as a cheaper option but i want it to smell the same!
this bottle i'm getting for xmas i need to make it last me forever!!!


----------



## krazydaisy

has anyone not received delivery confirmation? i placed 2 orders on monday and have not received delivery confirmation but placed an order yesterday and already received delivery confirmation for order #3 isn't that strange? sephora usually ships fast for me too and i hope i get my other two orders before chrismtas


----------



## laureenthemean

krazydaisy said:


> has anyone not received delivery confirmation? i placed 2 orders on monday and have not received delivery confirmation but placed an order yesterday and already received delivery confirmation for order #3 isn't that strange? sephora usually ships fast for me too and i hope i get my other two orders before chrismtas



I never got delivery confirmation for some of my orders but when I checked the order status on the website they showed as shipped (with tracking numbers).


----------



## merekat703

^^ same, I noticed it was when I used the 2 day/3day ups codes.


----------



## lolitablue

ILuvShopping said:


> thanks for mentioning that!! i will have to test that out next time i'm in the store. I've always contemplated getting the rollerball as a cheaper option but i want it to smell the same!
> this bottle i'm getting for xmas i need to make it last me forever!!!


 

I am not sure that I could tell the difference but I have al three versions and the one that I loe the most if the lotion!! The rollerball is more like for touch ups (when you are on the go) after you used the regular perfume!! Hope that makes sense!!

I am glad that I got the lotion from the VIB event because it is the one of all three that Iam using the most!!!


----------



## Iluvbags

lolitablue said:


> I am not sure that I could tell the difference but I have al three versions and the one that I loe the most if the lotion!! The rollerball is more like for touch ups (when you are on the go) after you used the regular perfume!! Hope that makes sense!!
> 
> I am glad that I got the lotion from the VIB event because it is the one of all three that Iam using the most!!!


 

I love the lotion!  I don't own it but tested it several times in the store.  Its so true to form I think I could use it instead of perfume.  I have it on my Sephora shopping list online but have not taken the plunge.

It makes sense what you are saying about the Rollerball being more of a touch up.  Its just not the same to me.  But fragrance does wear differently on people due to chemistry so who knows.


----------



## bhalpop

Is it just me? Sephora sent me a congrats for requalifying for my VIB last week and then today I get an email stating I need to spend $2 to reup for the next year! Last time it was $9 and I just spent over $100, last week! I'm getting sick of being nagged and I know it's not right! And I know I'm good for next year but $2 really? What can you possibly buy for $2? Is it worth it to lose loyal customers for $2? Sephora better get their stuff together or I'm going to start shopping more seriously in Ulta!


----------



## kathyrose

I got my laststash set. I paid $28 something in total with the coupon. I know that the full size mascara alone is $25 but I'll have to try the rest. It felt like it wasn't worth it but then again, I don't buy mascara a lot.


----------



## ILuvShopping

bhalpop said:


> Is it just me? Sephora sent me a congrats for requalifying for my VIB last week and then today I get an email stating I need to spend $2 to reup for the next year! Last time it was $9 and I just spent over $100, last week! I'm getting sick of being nagged and I know it's not right! And I know I'm good for next year but $2 really? What can you possibly buy for $2? Is it worth it to lose loyal customers for $2? Sephora better get their stuff together or I'm going to start shopping more seriously in Ulta!



you're going to stop shopping at sephora because you don't qualify for VIB status?? VIB isn't even that great.... and it's a computerized system... they aren't giong to manually go through their database and see who's only a few $ away from being a VIB. perhaps if you call them then they might take a look at it and change it. 

and they do have some eyeliner sharpeners for about $3-$5.


----------



## ilvoelv

^ VIB is not great at all.. I don't use half the samples, or the points or anything else offered. The only great thing is you get to shop f&f online before others..


----------



## bhalpop

No I'm not stopping shopping @ Sephora. The point of my venting is this is the second time in 2 months they have sent out erroneous email. They need to get their computerized system to work properly!


----------



## ILuvShopping

ilvoelv said:


> ^ VIB is not great at all.. I don't use half the samples, or the points or anything else offered. *The only great thing is you get to shop f&f online before others..*



really!?! i didn't even know we got to do that lol


----------



## alisaxlee

krazydaisy said:


> I'm tempted to try flowerbomb, maybe in a rollerball from Sephora?



They have a little travel kit for $29 (http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P261810&categoryId=C22293)  The only thing is that it doesn't come with a spray bottle.  I have atomizers to fill, so it worked for me.  Either way, it smells the same as what is in the larger bottles.


----------



## merekat703

Got my sephora order. I really like the benefit duo that I used my points for!


----------



## krazydaisy

is the benefit duo full size or how small is it?


----------



## Iluvbags

merekat703 said:


> Got my sephora order. I really like the benefit duo that I used my points for!


 
Cool!  I was at my Sephora and they hair some type of hairkit for the 500 point.
I wonder is the Benefit thing is only online


----------



## meela188

alisaxlee said:


> They have a little travel kit for $29 (http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P261810&categoryId=C22293) The only thing is that it doesn't come with a spray bottle. I have atomizers to fill, so it worked for me. Either way, it smells the same as what is in the larger bottles.


 
I picked up two of these to give out to my neices. I want to try the flowerbomb en rose but I know for sure I'm going to pick up flowerbomb extreme for Christmas, I prefer it to the original and the scent doesn't fade. 

Have any brown girls tried Benefit's coralista? I wanted to pick up the benefit kit as my 500 point perk but I went to makeupalley and coulnd't find one woman of color that has reviewed it. I'm afraid it may not show up on my complexion.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Hah, I got my "VIB card 20$ off 40$" in the mail yesterday... with the "deliver by 11/30/10" on it....

Maybe they thought it read 12/30?

Idiots!


----------



## Beenie

Can you call CS, *Bunny*? I would try for the discount.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Beenie said:


> Can you call CS, *Bunny*? I would try for the discount.


Yeah, I might, we'll see.  It's more irritating than anything, especially because the folded envelope card has no "receive or PO stamp" so it's hard to tell if it got lost a long the way or just wasn't sent on time.


----------



## Iluvbags

meela188 said:


> I picked up two of these to give out to my neices. I want to try the flowerbomb en rose but I know for sure I'm going to pick up flowerbomb extreme for Christmas, I prefer it to the original and the scent doesn't fade.
> 
> Have any brown girls tried Benefit's coralista? I wanted to pick up the benefit kit as my 500 point perk but I went to makeupalley and coulnd't find one woman of color that has reviewed it. I'm afraid it may not show up on my complexion.


 
I would love to smell Flowebomb Extreme.  It is similar or totally different?

I have not used Coralista but generally speaking Peaches and Coral tones are complimentary on brown skin.  Will give you a refreshed look the same way that pink blush gives lighter tones the same look.

Some corals come off too bold on my skin but this one looks more toned down so I would think that its pretty versatile


----------



## MM83

Sigh. I got my goodies from the VIB $20 off $40 sale. They'll be going back. 

The Stilla compact with cream blush is far to light for me and the Nars stain/gloss has a terrible taste, Mac has spoiled me. I can also feel my lips drying out as I type this. 

Does anyone know what the return policy is on returning merch that is tied to their store credit? I think my final total was $37, with only $17 going on my card. Could I exchange the items for something else?


----------



## merekat703

meela188 said:


> I picked up two of these to give out to my neices. I want to try the flowerbomb en rose but I know for sure I'm going to pick up flowerbomb extreme for Christmas, I prefer it to the original and the scent doesn't fade.
> 
> Have any brown girls tried Benefit's coralista? I wanted to pick up the benefit kit as my 500 point perk but I went to makeupalley and coulnd't find one woman of color that has reviewed it. I'm afraid it may not show up on my complexion.


 

I have been wanting Coralist since a lady at macys put it on me during a make over. She used the Benefit 10 and coralist in the apples of my cheeks and I really liked it but only could buy one or the other. I am really pale and its flattering with my blue eyes.. or atleast thats what I think lol. It actually kinda reminds me of Nars orgasm..


----------



## merekat703

krazydaisy said:


> is the benefit duo full size or how small is it?


 
Full size coralist which retails $28 and the small mascara that retails $9. I find that the full size mascara drys up really fast so I use the small anyway.


----------



## Iluvbags

MM83 said:


> Sigh. I got my goodies from the VIB $20 off $40 sale. They'll be going back.
> 
> The Stilla compact with cream blush is far to light for me and the Nars stain/gloss has a terrible taste, Mac has spoiled me. I can also feel my lips drying out as I type this.
> 
> Does anyone know what the return policy is on returning merch that is tied to their store credit? I think my final total was $37, with only $17 going on my card. Could I exchange the items for something else?


 
Thats a really good question because one of the items that I bought I want to return too.  ::sigh::

That what I get for buying in a rush


----------



## MM83

Well, we're about to find out. I'm headed up there tonight. I'll let you ladies know what the deal is later on.


----------



## Iluvbags

MM83 said:


> Well, we're about to find out. I'm headed up there tonight. I'll let you ladies know what the deal is later on.


 
please do. I'm scared. LOL!

I'm not afraid to return things but I'm scared to lose the discount.


----------



## MM83

Iluvbags said:


> please do. I'm scared. LOL!
> 
> I'm not afraid to return things but I'm scared to lose the discount.



That was fun. I got my way, but not without a fight. 

Everything went smoothly, until the transaction was trying to clear, at that point the SA had to get a get a manager. She then informed me I could have store credit, but I could not get my money back. Which is crap, because I'm only returning $20 worth of merchandise, out of $37.00. Which I didn't think was fair, considering half of what I spent was actual money, not a store credit. I wasn't trying to get all of it back, just my part. She then informed me she couldn't do anything but gave me a number to call and sent me on my way. After finding out that was a wrong number, I called my VIB number and sat on hold for 12 minutes...in a busy mall. Fun. 

Customer service told me they couldn't do anything, it was at the store's discretion. I asked them how they decide what half of the money was Sephora's and what half was the customers and why they think all of it is theirs. After 5 fun filled minutes of talking to a brick, we ended the call. 

I then went back to Sephora and asked for the manager, I plead my case and got my way. She told me she didn't like to hear 'no' for answer either, so she understood. 

In short, if you want any of your own money back for any of your return, ask for a manager. If you want store credit, you're straight.


----------



## lolitablue

Oh, oh!! I am returning the $28.00 Dior Extase Mascara!! For the price is not worth it IMO!!! Better off with Maybelline Falsies or Stilleto!!

 I used my VIB event discount so I am going on my lunch break to run that errand!! Wish me luck!!!


----------



## MM83

lolitablue said:


> Oh, oh!! I am returning the $28.00 Dior Extase Mascara!! For the price is not worth it IMO!!! Better off with Maybelline Falsies or Stilleto!!
> 
> I used my VIB event discount so I am going on my lunch break to run that errand!! Wish me luck!!!




Just ask for a manager and you should be fine. I wasn't trying to get more than I actually spent back, which is where I think they were confused. All I cared about was that stupid $17.


----------



## meela188

Iluvbags said:


> I would love to smell Flowebomb Extreme. It is similar or totally different?
> 
> I have not used Coralista but generally speaking Peaches and Coral tones are complimentary on brown skin. Will give you a refreshed look the same way that pink blush gives lighter tones the same look.
> 
> Some corals come off too bold on my skin but this one looks more toned down so I would think that its pretty versatile


 
I love Flowerbomb extreme, it's similar to the original just a bit more grown up and it lingers far longer than the original. They usually only sell it during the holidays which sucks. I'm going to pick one up today or tomorrow, I just need to figure out what to do with the flowerbomb sampler set my bf gave me a couple weeks ago. I would regift it but I really want to keep the hair mist.

Coralista looks really pretty but all the comparisons to orgasm make me feel it won't show up on my skin tone. I love most peach, pink, and coral blushes so I hope it works out.


----------



## TygerKitty

meela188 said:


> I love Flowerbomb extreme, it's similar to the original just a bit more grown up and it lingers far longer than the original. They usually only sell it during the holidays which sucks. I'm going to pick one up today or tomorrow, I just need to figure out what to do with the flowerbomb sampler set my bf gave me a couple weeks ago. I would regift it but I really want to keep the hair mist.
> 
> Coralista looks really pretty but all the comparisons to orgasm make me feel it won't show up on my skin tone. I love most peach, pink, and coral blushes so I hope it works out.



I always take duplicate perfume stuff to work and throw it in my desk in case I ever need a refresher or I'm running out the door from work to go meet someone.  It will be similar enough to what you already wore during the day that it won't compete with your previous scent.  Either that, or throw it in a travel case!


----------



## meela188

Okayyyyy who did it, ya ordered the last flowerbomb extreme from bloomingdales.com did ya? I'm still pissed but i hope you love it


----------



## qudz104

i want to return my order too! i was so confused as to what i should get, and i just randomly got the prada d'iris perfume, which btw has really good reviews but it just DIDNT work with my body chem... ill ask if i can get the whole amount of the GC+what i spent in store credit, since that doesnt expire and im bound to get something i like from there anyway.


----------



## kells1983

Well, I feel your pain about trying to return/exchange something purchased with the VIB discount...

I just returned from a trip to the mall where I tried to exchange the $49 item I bought for a $45 item. I originally used the $15 off $40 discount. I was expecting to get a refund of $4 because I paid the $34 remaining after the VIB with my CC... but NO. She informed me that I owed about $11 because I can't retain my VIB discount on the exchange. 

Lovely - they didn't even offer me a store credit!! So I said fine, and walked out without exchanging my item, nor did I buy the palette and eyeshadow duo I planned on purchasing (about $75 more of stuff). I truly don't appreciate this...


----------



## pupeluv

I had a different experience probably a week ago. I had a VIB $20 and purchased 2 lippies at $30 each ($60-$20=$40+tax=$43.60) so one lippie I did'nt like so I went in and returned it and the cashier did not offer a credit she actually gave me cash back, I wanted it on my C.C. but cash was fine.


----------



## MM83

kells1983 said:


> Well, I feel your pain about trying to return/exchange something purchased with the VIB discount...
> 
> I just returned from a trip to the mall where I tried to exchange the $49 item I bought for a $45 item. I originally used the $15 off $40 discount. I was expecting to get a refund of $4 because I paid the $34 remaining after the VIB with my CC... but NO. She informed me that I owed about $11 because I can't retain my VIB discount on the exchange.
> 
> Lovely - they didn't even offer me a store credit!! So I said fine, and walked out without exchanging my item, nor did I buy the palette and eyeshadow duo I planned on purchasing (about $75 more of stuff). I truly don't appreciate this...



Oh my. I think I would go back and get a manager on that one. That's ridiculous. 

That reminds me of something I read, a woman tried to exchange one of those free VS panties. She accidentally got the wrong size and returned to do an exchange. Armed with tags intact and receipt in hand, she was told she would have to pay full price to exchange them AND give the free pair back. That obviously didn't go over well.


----------



## jennalovesbags

I haven't read all of this, but I had to make a return and the manager suggested I return without a receipt and then I wouldn't loose the gc.


----------



## unluckystars

the reason for losing the discount is you are using a single use coupon. there isnt a coupon to use on your new item so the discount is gone. single use coupons with scannable codes really are one time only.


----------



## kells1983

jennalovesbags said:


> I haven't read all of this, but I had to make a return and the manager suggested I return without a receipt and then I wouldn't loose the gc.


 
Maybe I'll do that after Christmas... pretend my item was a gift that I don't have a receipt for. Then I can get the shadow & palette I want! But I certainly won't be going back to my local store because of how they handled that situation today!! I'll go to the one at the mall that's a little farther away 

Thanks for letting me vent, *jenna* & *MM83*!!
And to think I'm actually a VIB this year & next! Don't ask me why I only got $15 off rather than $20, though!


----------



## ILuvShopping

jennalovesbags said:


> I haven't read all of this, but I had to make a return and the manager suggested I return without a receipt and then I wouldn't loose the gc.



haha there you go! beat the system! lol

that would work if you're happy with store credit, right?


----------



## Angelic Pretty

does it apply to every country? I have spend over $350 this year and nothing


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

You should be able to tally (roughly) by looking at your Beauty Insider purchase history on your online account, right? I can look way back to 2008 currently... I think it dumped the first couple of years off - because I used to be able to look back all the way to 2005/2006 when I didn't even live in my current state yet. Maybe that will help some people figure out where they are at. (Or which purchases they used their BI card for.)


----------



## sweetart

My fave sephora SA mentioned that there will be a vib sale that starts on the 14th. Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## babymelsmom

sweetart said:


> My fave sephora SA mentioned that there will be a vib sale that starts on the 14th. Has anyone else heard this?


 
Thanks for the post.  Last April there was a VIB sale and I was wondering whether they would have it again this year.


----------



## BagloverBurr

Ohno I was doing so good to


----------



## babyontheway

hmmm- hopefully the sale is something good


----------



## brianne1114

oh good, i was hoping they would do it again!  i have to order my MUFE primer but i can wait a couple weeks for the sale to start.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Hopefully it's that soon! I've been holding off on buying a T3 until the sale...plus I have some gift cards, but I think my current blow dryer's on its last leg!


----------



## shopgirl1010

Got my VIB coupon card in the mail today! It starts on the 14th and goes through 21st!


----------



## BagloverBurr

does everyone get a card in the mail? or is it only random?


----------



## babymelsmom

shopgirl1010 said:


> Got my VIB coupon card in the mail today! It starts on the 14th and goes through 21st!


 
YAY!  I'll be checking my mail - can't wait for the 14th


----------



## bella.girl

is it just certain products or everything?


----------



## amusingten

And it's 15% discount!


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Got mine today too 
I'm going to start making my wishlist now.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

bella.girl said:


> is it just certain products or everything?


 
Everything!


----------



## Pinkpuff09

BagloverBurr said:


> does everyone get a card in the mail? or is it only random?



I think everyone who is VIB should get one in the mail. If not, you should at least be getting one through e-mail.


----------



## BagloverBurr

Thanks for answering I am a VIB, but this is my first time being one, so I didnt know how it worked


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Yay! Just got this in the mail too! Looking forward to this one!


----------



## unluckystars

got my coupon today!


----------



## Genti

unluckystars said:


> got my coupon today!




Do you know if it can be used inside of Sephora JcPenny?


----------



## BagloverBurr

i got mine as well, it said you cant use it to get the tote at JC Penny which sucks for me, since the closest Sephora is in Myrtle Beach


----------



## Iluvbags

Hope mine comes in the mail soon!


----------



## AshJs3

Got mine today!


----------



## merekat703

OOh I can't wait to get home to check my mail to see if I get one! I am VIB from last year.  Whats the 500 pt gift right now?


----------



## unluckystars

Genti said:


> Do you know if it can be used inside of Sephora JcPenny?


you can use it to get the discount there


----------



## missgiannina

also got my coupon today...will be trying some illamasqua and MUF products


----------



## skydive nikki

Yay!  Got my coupon!  I almost over looked it.  I need to start making my list!


----------



## Spfstar

Hmmm. I haven't received anything in the mail or through email. Have you all been receiving it through email too?


----------



## BagloverBurr

not email, but i am sure its come, it starts  on the 14th


----------



## kenseysimone

Got mine!
Now I have to figure out what I'm going to get.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Spfstar said:


> Hmmm. I haven't received anything in the mail or through email. Have you all been receiving it through email too?


Have not gotten mine either, thought I did get a S5A card for some Reed Krakoff event!


----------



## merekat703

Got mine saturday!


----------



## nekonat

Is it diff. for Canadians?


----------



## misshcouture

I hate when they give discounts!! It's so tempting to get something you really don't need just because they're giving us 15% >< haha *off to look through the website*


----------



## choozen1ne

i still have not got mine yet , and I am almost out of my MUFE Hi-Def foundation


----------



## declaredbeauty

I got a card for VIB today, I'm not VIB yet though? 

Either way my small list is made:
-LAVANILA Vanilla Coconut Roller-Ball
-Cover FX Conceal FX Camouflage Concealer
-Sephora Collection Platinum Concealer Airbrush #57
-MUFE Duo Mat Powder Foundation.. since I'm running extremely low.


----------



## *MJ*

Got mine yesterday...I was hoping it was going to be 20% like last time...but I'll take the 15...lol.


----------



## EllAva

Got mine today too. Time to make a list!


----------



## *Jem*

Got mine! DH was making fun of me because he said it's like $2 off each item. lol


----------



## xIcyBluex

Do you need the card to get the discount? I just signed up for BI online today. If I go to the store, can they look up that I am a BI and give me the discount?


----------



## BagloverBurr

The code is for VIB's. You have to spend 350 dollars in a calender year to get that status


----------



## shopgirl1010

So does VIB 15% starts in the store on the 14th-do you have to go in between 6-9pm for the discount? Or can we go in earlier in the morning? I was a little confused. thanks


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^not sure, still haven't gotten my card and I already know I was extended VIB for this year.


----------



## *Jem*

shopgirl1010 said:


> So does VIB 15% starts in the store on the 14th-do you have to go in between 6-9pm for the discount? Or can we go in earlier in the morning? I was a little confused. thanks



The discount is 4/14-4/21. The exclusive ViB event is 4/14 from 6-9pm. You get a free tote.


----------



## shopgirl1010

*Jem* said:


> The discount is 4/14-4/21. The exclusive ViB event is 4/14 from 6-9pm. You get a free tote.



So the discount is for the whole day? gotcha.
OH I don't need another tote-just more convenient to go in-in the morning.


----------



## Rocky1976

I'd try that.


----------



## Spfstar

Hey I actually got mine through email today... weird! Oh well!
I made a big purchase last week! What awful timing!


----------



## uhkiwi

still waiting for mine!


----------



## lilbluebear

got my code, thinking of what I'm going to get. can't wait!


----------



## Pinkpuff09

My wishlist is already a mile long, I'm in trouble


----------



## nekonat

I got mine in my email this morning...uh oh


----------



## BagloverBurr

I got an email and a card in the mail. The email said you can use the code all week long.


----------



## Blondee178

I got my card a few days ago & still trying to figure out what to get. Between this, the bobbi brown 20%  & Tarte 30%...this can be dangerous! Lol


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

I was so happy to get mines too, however I was going to get some bobbi brown from sephora but bobbi brown website have 20% off today aswell.  Does anybody knows if I go to bobbi brown counter inside nordstrom, will they honor the 20% off the website is having?? Just trying get more discount and no shipping charges


----------



## Beenie

The only thing I really *need* is out of stock (GRRR)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Just placed my VIB order. Here's what I got:

Illamasqua Nail Varnish - Radium 

 Dior Crème Abricot Fortifying Cream For Nails  

 Tarte Jewels of the Amazon Clay Liner Trio With Brush ($98 value) - Jewels of the Amazon Clay Liner Trio With Brush  

 Philosophy Summer Grace Set - Summer Grace Set   

 Body Shop Satsuma Body Butter To Go - 1.7 oz


----------



## pupeluv

Anyone going to the VIB event tonight between 6-9 pm? It looks like they are giving the same small platic Sephora tote (by looking at the picture/postcard except with the new limited edition lining) as they did last time. Not sure I want to go, the items I want so far are for only online purchases.


----------



## Beenie

pupeluv said:


> Anyone going to the VIB event tonight between 6-9 pm? It looks like they are giving the same small platic Sephora tote (by looking at the picture/postcard except with the new limited edition lining) as they did last time. Not sure I want to go, the items I want so far are for only online purchases.


 
I am going to get my free bag since I missed it last time.  BUT I want the one that was horizontal and had hot pink lining .  Mostly everything I want is online or sold out also, but I am sure I can figure out SOMETHING to buy to get the free tote (since I need another tote like I need a bigger behind, HA!)


----------



## pupeluv

Beenie said:


> I am going to get my free bag since I missed it last time. BUT I want the one that was horizontal and had hot pink lining . Mostly everything I want is online or sold out also, but I am sure I can figure out SOMETHING to buy to get the free tote (since I need another tote like I need a bigger behind, HA!)


 

Too funny and that's the tote I wanted also, the one with the hot pink lining. Oh well I'm sure I'll end up going anyway.


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

I would love to get one of these totes too, they run out of them last time in less than an our I believe.  So I hope they have enought this time.  Do you supposed to used them as shopping bags like the recycle ones??


----------



## AshJs3

Last time I got stuck at the dentist being tortured so I missed out on the bag. I did get the horizontal one with the hot pink lining although I don't remember what it was for. I might go up there tonight. It's about 20 minutes away so we will see how I feel when I get off work. I know for sure I am getting the Make Up For Ever primer, a new blush and foundation brush, some nail polish, and perhaps a new NARS eye shadow duo.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I'm gonna go by tonight and get my tote, but most of my orders will be done on line because I have e-gift cert's to use and they don't work in the store.


----------



## Beenie

bunnymasseuse said:


> I'm gonna go by tonight and get my tote, but most of my orders will be done on line because I have e-gift cert's to use and they don't work in the store.


 
Ha, I have the opposite (well, my are store credit, but you get the point)


----------



## pupeluv

bunnymasseuse said:


> I'm gonna go by tonight and get my tote, but most of my orders will be done on line because I have e-gift cert's to use and they don't work in the store.


 

I did'nt know they had e-gift cards. If it's the one from Facebook it can be used instore.


----------



## pupeluv

Pinkstrawberry said:


> I would love to get one of these totes too, they run out of them last time in less than an our I believe. So I hope they have enought this time. Do you supposed to used them as shopping bags like the recycle ones??


 

I store lipstick & lipglosses in mine. It's kinda small, 8"W X 10"H X 5"D.


----------



## BagloverBurr

WHY is the Roller Girl Palette sold out...grr its all  i wanted


----------



## GingerSnap527

I can't make it to the VIB event tonight, so no tote. I am picking my exercising over Sephora. 

Plus, most of my orders will be online!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

pupeluv said:


> I did'nt know they had e-gift cards. If it's the one from Facebook it can be used instore.


NO, it's one earned through my Discover rewards.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I picked up a Tarte Amazonian Clay Blush in Natural Beauty (really wasn't interested in these till I saw swatches then I was!) and the Too Faced Romantic Eye palette.  I've been really into palettes lately since they travel safer than singles.  Total was 60, came to 54 something with the code and taxes.  I don't know, Sephora promos are never really anything amazing in my opinion, like yeah it's $9 but...ehhhh well, that's just my opinion lol.  A 40 or 50% sale now we'd be talking! lol


----------



## redrose000

Lady Stardust said:


> I picked up a Tarte Amazonian Clay Blush in Natural Beauty (really wasn't interested in these till I saw swatches then I was!) and the Too Faced Romantic Eye palette.  I've been really into palettes lately since they travel safer than singles.  Total was 60, came to 54 something with the code and taxes.  I don't know, Sephora promos are never really anything amazing in my opinion, like yeah it's $9 but...ehhhh well, that's just my opinion lol.  A 40 or 50% sale now we'd be talking! lol



Beauty comes with a hefty price!


----------



## GingerSnap527

1st order placed:

Tarte Smooth Operator&#8482; Amazonian Clay Illuminating Serum - 1.7 oz  
Buxom Buxom Lash - Blackest Black  

Total of $50, came out to $45.48 (with tax) after promo code. Not a big savings but free shipping and three free samples helps. I have more orders to place, but I need to be matched to colors; they will probably be in-store purchases.


----------



## AshJs3

I placed my first order on my lunch hour. Couldn't wait! I got MUFE primer in neutral, Sephora professional foundation brush #56 (REALLY excited for this as the reviews are great), and OPI Sephora Break A Leg Warmer. I need to go to the store to look at the NARS eye shadow duos in person.


----------



## *MJ*

^^I have that brush, and it is ALL THAT!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

AshJs3 said:


> I placed my first order on my lunch hour. Couldn't wait! I got MUFE primer in neutral, Sephora professional foundation brush #56 (REALLY excited for this as the reviews are great), and OPI Sephora Break A Leg Warmer. I need to go to the store to look at the NARS eye shadow duos in person.



I also have this brush and I'm in LOVE. I still love my #55 as a blush brush but the #56 just blows it out of the water. I also want to get the #57 concealer brush as I hear that's great too.


----------



## pupeluv

Just got back from the VIB event. You have to spend $25 or more to get what I glanced at were some perfume samples but the tote is a little taller and wider than last years (vertical version)


----------



## GingerSnap527

Already planning my second purchase. I want to buy either the 55 or 56 platinum brush for my liquid foundation (Laura Mercier). Which one do you all recommend?


----------



## gre8dane

declaredbeauty said:


> I also have this brush and I'm in LOVE. I still love my #55 as a blush brush but the #56 just blows it out of the water. I also want to get the #57 concealer brush as I hear that's great too.



I ordered the #57 Concealer brush & I'm excited to try it!  I use my fingers for concealer which I do not like but NO brush (MAC, Bobbi Brown & other brands) has ever satisfied me in this area!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

pupeluv said:


> Just got back from the VIB event. You have to spend $25 or more to get what I glanced at were some perfume samples but the tote is a little taller and wider than last years (vertical version)



Mine didn't give out the perfume samples, but I did get the tote and the Smashbox o-glow gold lippie I've been wanting it to be sold as a solo item since it came in a set at Xmas time.


----------



## baybepat

bunnymasseuse said:


> Mine didn't give out the perfume samples, but I did get the tote and the Smashbox o-glow gold lippie I've been wanting it to be sold as a solo item since it came in a set at Xmas time.



I went to mine today, and they were having a big event, balloons everywhere, DJ spinning tracks, and there were also reps from nars, biotherm, benefit and a few more. No extra promos like before. I didnt know there was a special VIB thing at the front where you check in. 

I went to ask the women if any of the brands were having extra promos ontop of the VIB. She then explained that there is a discount for VIB's and asked if i was one. She gave me a basket with a purple bow which tells all the SA's that I was VIB. It also came with a bag of chocolates (a ferrero, two kisses and some werther's) with a nice red bow on it. She also explained that I get a raffle ticket for a chance to win a gift basket worth 200 dollars. Also asked if I wanted a bottle of water while I shopped. Pretty good considering most of these events they give you nothing. For once I felt like Sephora was taking care of their VIB's and giving them special treatment. 

When I went to pay the cashier showed me my bag and said there were a bunch of little freebies in my tote bag. I got a bunch of skin care samples and a 100point bonus size MUFE hd primer. 

All in all I feel really satified with that Sephora today considering all the other times i've been to that store I got poor treatment and basically ignored. I also noticed all the SA's have changed, so that could explain why.


----------



## nicci404

misshcouture said:


> I hate when they give discounts!! It's so tempting to get something you really don't need just because they're giving us 15% >< haha *off to look through the website*



I agree. I don't really need anything at the moment but I am going to go look anyway!


----------



## BagloverBurr

first order (probably only)

Laura Mericer Pistachio lotion
Urban Decay Roller Girl Palette
3 perfume samples
Hello kitty nail stickers
and 100 point perk Laura M tinted moisturizer. Hopefully its big enough to actually decide if i like it or not!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

baybepat said:


> I went to mine today, and they were having a big event, balloons everywhere, DJ spinning tracks, and there were also reps from nars, biotherm, benefit and a few more. No extra promos like before. I didnt know there was a special VIB thing at the front where you check in.
> 
> I went to ask the women if any of the brands were having extra promos ontop of the VIB. She then explained that there is a discount for VIB's and asked if i was one. She gave me a basket with a purple bow which tells all the SA's that I was VIB. It also came with a bag of chocolates (a ferrero, two kisses and some werther's) with a nice red bow on it. She also explained that I get a raffle ticket for a chance to win a gift basket worth 200 dollars. Also asked if I wanted a bottle of water while I shopped. Pretty good considering most of these events they give you nothing. For once I felt like Sephora was taking care of their VIB's and giving them special treatment.
> 
> When I went to pay the cashier showed me my bag and said there were a bunch of little freebies in my tote bag. I got a bunch of skin care samples and a 100point bonus size MUFE hd primer.
> 
> All in all I feel really satified with that Sephora today considering all the other times i've been to that store I got poor treatment and basically ignored. I also noticed all the SA's have changed, so that could explain why.


See your event sounds like what mine has been in the past, but it was nothing like that yesterday.  No one approached me, store was pretty empty, balloons out front but no DJ like they had in the fall.  It was disappointing.



BagloverBurr said:


> first order (probably only)
> 
> Laura Mericer Pistachio lotion
> Urban Decay Roller Girl Palette
> 3 perfume samples
> Hello kitty nail stickers
> and 100 point perk Laura M tinted moisturizer. Hopefully its big enough to actually decide if i like it or not!


^I considered the moisturizer however it's too dark for me, I'd have needed the shade lighter than that one.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Just had to share this w you ladies lol apparently someone else is thinking about making a purchase 





She's such a girly girl lol


----------



## Bentley1

I actually forgot about the event.  I dropped by after work, and even close to closing time the store was packed.  There was NOTHING special, however. No balloons, no DJ, no chocolates, etc like others have gotten. It looked like any other day, with just a few more customers than usual.

Sorry for the dumb question, but does the 15% F&F work in-store as well?  I'm assuming yes, since they had an "event", but none of the SAs mentioned anything. I guess they thought I'm up to speed on everything!


----------



## AshJs3

It's not really a F&F just a special event, and yes it's in store too. I forgot my invite thing today and they were able to give me the discount anyway since they could see I was VIB. I got halfway there and was like "DANG IT!!" Glad it was ok. 

I picked up a NARS eye shadow duo in Hula Hula. Now I think I'm done! I can't wait to get my mail order, especially that foundation brush!!!! Glad to know you ladies love it!


----------



## absolutpink

I went on Thursday and got the 15% off as well as the gift bag, I had the coupon with me that day (printed out from my email). I stopped by again yesterday and I didn't have the coupon but they still gave me the discount just from my card.


----------



## Tracy

I ordered:

Clinique Chubby Stick Moisturizing Lip Colour Balm - Mega Melon	
Tocca Baci Lip Gloss - Baci Lip Gloss - Catania	
SEPHORA COLLECTION Sweet Candy Gloss - Peach Blossom	
Tend Skin Tend Skin® Refillable Roll On - 2.5 oz Refillable Roll On		
Tarte Smooth Operator&#8482; Micronized Clay Finishing Powder with PM20&#8482; - Translucent White


----------



## TygerKitty

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I forgot to order more ojon dry shampoo whatever that stuff is... darn it now I'm going to be tempted to place another order!


----------



## nicci404

I bought some items today at Sephora and totally forgot about using the discount until my boyfriend said "what about your discount?" the girl behind the register said "oh no" since I already paid. I told her I would return before the 21st to use it!


----------



## BagloverBurr

I am kinda sad, I wanna try the new clinque wrinkle stuff they have the sample of, but I cant since I used my VIB discount. I wish we could use more that one promo at a time.


----------



## Beenie

Bentley1 said:


> There was NOTHING special, however. No balloons, no DJ, no chocolates, etc like others have gotten. It looked like any other day, with just a few more customers than usual.


 
Sounds like my store. I would not have known unless I received the email and snail mail notices. I didn't even get any extra samples. Granted, my store is really good if you ask for a particular sample but still...


----------



## BEBEPURSE

So is Fekkai brand harecare still at Spehora? I don't see it on line anymore.


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

BagloverBurr said:


> I am kinda sad, I wanna try the new clinque wrinkle stuff they have the sample of, but I cant since I used my VIB discount. I wish we could use more that one promo at a time.


 
I was able to get with my purchase the free tote, the 15% off and one of the clinique delux sample, which I was surprize that they let me get the sample, normally its one promo at a time.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I went yesterday and got a couple of samples of Philosophy Jelly Bean Body Wash in my bag


----------



## *MJ*

TygerKitty said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I forgot to order more ojon dry shampoo whatever that stuff is... darn it now I'm going to be tempted to place another order!



OMG I looove this stuff!! Now I'm about to place another order!!


----------



## babymelsmom

BagloverBurr said:


> I am kinda sad, I wanna try the new clinque wrinkle stuff they have the sample of, but I cant since I used my VIB discount. I wish we could use more that one promo at a time.


 
You can use the promo code CHICWEEK more than once for online purchases.


----------



## BagloverBurr

^ yeah I mean I wish i could use two promos at once :0)


----------



## Blondee178

I stopped by yesterday and picked up Nars Albatross & Kat Von D Metal Orchestra palette I've been eyeing for months!! I just loovvveeeeddddd the gorgeous blues and the creamy feel of them. 

Now if someone can explain to me how to make blue e/s work on very deep set eyes!! ... I have to figure it out somehow 

ETA: I was given the tote bag too!


----------



## BagloverBurr

I wish they could do the tote for mail orders. We dont live closer to a stand along Sephora, its either Atlanta, or Myrtle Beach. both way to far away for DH to agree to go haha


----------



## jenjen1964

BEBEPURSE said:


> So is Fekkai brand harecare still at Spehora? I don't see it on line anymore.


 
Nope, I wanted to order and it is gone;(  They have it at Walgreens and Target though.  The Q&A section on Sephora said they were no longer carrying it.


----------



## merekat703

Fekkai is sold at Bath and Body works.


----------



## merekat703

Look what I found for .99 cents at goodwill! My one and only holiday mirror!


----------



## Aurkeed

kells1983 said:


> jenna[/B] & *MM83*!!
> And to think I'm actually a VIB this year & next! Don't ask me why I only got $15 off rather than $20, though!


 
Kelly:

I got 15$ too being a VIB. I called Sephora VIB line and CS Lady added 5$ to my 15$ one. It took me not more than 5 mins.

I havent placed order yet but she said when I use my 15$ coupon, its going to deduct 20$.

Will check that today!


----------



## Tracy

Anyone get anything?

I've placed two orders so far


----------



## Passau

Yes, I got two Dior Mitzah mascaras, Dior New Look Mascara, Ouidad Climate Control, Dior Aurora Palette, YSL Lipstick in Le Orange, and Opi I Only Shop Vintage nal polish.

But I am thinking I need to buy more...


----------



## nordysgal

So far I only used my VIB discount in-store to pick up Dior Forget-Me-Not  nail polish, but I'm still playing around with my shopping cart online.  I'm thinking of picking up the color of the year lipgloss set and the new Dior Aurora palette....it's so pretty!


----------



## saban

I got some stuff in store but I'm adjusting my cart constantly.


----------



## gymangel812

got 3 more ysl glossy stains (had 2), v&r flowerbomb, naked palette (was deciding between naked 1 & 2, hopefully i made the right choice since i have a warm-neutral skin tone).


----------



## Fee4zy

Why did I stop getting VIB codes?  I haven't been getting emails for a year yet when I go today, they are telling me I have 150 pts.


----------



## girlygirl3

Fee4zy said:


> Why did I stop getting VIB codes? I haven't been getting emails for a year yet when I go today, they are telling me I have 150 pts.


 
I am also experiencing some kind of problem with my VIB account.   You should definitely call Customer Service and find out what's happening with yours.  For some reason, my account has someone else's purchases in my purchase history!  As far as I know, they're still trying to clear it up.


----------



## GingerSnap527

In-store at the preview event:

Tarte Amazonian Clay 12-Hour Blush - Tipsy 
Yves Saint Laurent TOUCHE ÉCLAT Radiant Touch - 2 
--Also got the goodie bag and umbrella

Online:
Lancome Bi-Facil
Origins GinZing

From mom (as a gift, awww, which she picked up with her VIB):
Sephora + Pantone Nail Polish Set


----------



## i<3handbags

Fee4zy said:


> Why did I stop getting VIB codes?  I haven't been getting emails for a year yet when I go today, they are telling me I have 150 pts.




VIB is different from BI. To qualify for VIB you need to spend $350 within a year, and 150 pts means you have spent $150. I don't think you qualify.


----------



## Fee4zy

I know I spent way more than $350 last year.  I've already redeemed a 100 PT gift right after Christmas.  I think I will call tomorrow.


----------



## Swanky

just go online and look at your purchase history


----------



## addie.

So far I placed an order on the first day of the event but am hoping to place one to two more orders before it ends.  I'm just waiting to see if they might change the point gifts or samples to something I might want.  I saw they changed the 500 point one from the Bliss package to a Philosophy one but hopefully something more interesting comes along.


----------



## bnjj

I made a small in-store purchase last week and think I am going to go back for a Beauty Blender.  There's not much else on my list right now.


----------



## cascherping

Augh! Sephora always kills me with the VIB and F&F discount. I've placed two online orders and am planning an in store visit in the next couple of days to pick up the remaining items So far - Hourglass foundation and concealer, Serge Normant dry shampoo, Bite lipstick (excited to try it - I've heard good reviews on it so far), Nails Inc. polish (two of them) and the Nude skincare mask (never tried, but it seemed like a good idea at the time).


----------



## declaredbeauty

I placed 2 orders. I want to order one more thing... the new Tarte primer but then I'll have to buy something else for free shipping.


----------



## toobabyish

I got a generous $100 gift card for my birthday so I went on a haul + the 15% off!  I purchased new Clairsonic brush heads, (the acne-prone skin ones!) Benetint, (my first time trying it after reading rave reviews and hearing good things about it) DDF Sulfur Mask, Shiseido softener, Rosebud salve, and the 500 point gift! (Bliss set)  I can't wait to receive everything!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I only bought two things. I bought a YSL Creme Blush in Perfectly Peach I think it is called and a staple of mine...Fresh Bodywash in Sugar Lychee. It was odd, but I didn't really want anything else. I have tons of eyeshadow and I stopped wearing foundation. So I am good for now.


----------



## lolitablue

My order should be here soon but know I realized that I wanted to try one B & B product so I think I am going back to use that code again!!! :giggles:


----------



## mothbeast

Ugh Sephora is annoying. Someone in the other thread posted that they got a mailer for the VIB sale which included sale details and a code for friends. I just called the VIB hotline and they won't even confirm the sale for me.


----------



## BagloverBurr

mothbeast said:
			
		

> Ugh Sephora is annoying. Someone in the other thread posted that they got a mailer for the VIB sale which included sale details and a code for friends. I just called the VIB hotline and they won't even confirm the sale for me.



I know! People keep asking on the facebook and keep getting the same answer. "We don't give out sale dates for competitive reasons" grrr


----------



## shopjulynne

BagloverBurr said:
			
		

> I know! People keep asking on the facebook and keep getting the same answer. "We don't give out sale dates for competitive reasons" grrr



that's really stupid. beauty.com already set the dates for their 20% promotion, if sephora wants to compete, they should start letting us know the dates instead of doing what they're doing now.


----------



## Kansashalo

mothbeast said:


> Ugh Sephora is annoying. Someone in the other thread posted that they got a mailer for the VIB sale which included sale details and a code for friends. I just called the VIB hotline and they won't even confirm the sale for me.


 
Oh good heavens, why are they acting like they have the location to the Holy Grail?  They must not like to "build excitement" for their stores.  Oh well, like someone else said, Beauty.com is having their 20% off sale too so some people may go there.


----------



## mothbeast

I wrote them an email saying that I didn't feel that it was much use being a VIB and having the hotline if I can't get answers to simple questions about pieces that are already in the mail.


----------



## VanessaJean

I am going to be in a Sephora store on Saturday. I wonder if I will be able to get the discount?


----------



## chinableu

This is the information that I have:

November 8 - 12
20% off all purchases with code CELEBRATE

We all should receive an email that we can print out and take to the store if we don't get the usual post card.

Also, it begins November 8th when they open and not in the evening like years past.


----------



## shopjulynne

yep it's finally here! just got this in the mail right now.


----------



## chinableu

I wonder if they'll have any amazing 100 point perks this year.

Last year during the friends and family they had full sized cleansers.  I missed out on those.

:cry:


----------



## kac2288

chinableu said:


> I wonder if they'll have any amazing 100 point perks this year.



I definitely hope they have awesome perks! Has anything heard about those? I still haven't gotten my promo card, but at least I have the code now.


----------



## ms-whitney

Got the card and a tiny one to pass to friend


----------



## Squeaky00

Does anyone know what the free tote looks like?


----------



## gre8dane

I'm going to have to call to make sure I get an email or a card.  I NEVER get any communication from Sephora!  And I finally have a local Sephora - it would be nice to shop in store this time!


----------



## wenmarin

gre8dane said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to call to make sure I get an email or a card.  I NEVER get any communication from Sephora!  And I finally have a local Sephora - it would be nice to shop in store this time!



I used to receive so many emails from them but I haven't received anything in several month


----------



## anne_antz

I have not received the card!!!


----------



## whitepearl86

anne_antz said:


> I have not received the card!!!


neither have i and i spend way over the vib requirement a year Hope i get mine.


----------



## chinableu

wenmarin said:


> I used to receive so many emails from them but I haven't received anything in several month



Check your email settings on their website.

Mine were set to NOT receive emails.


----------



## chinableu

*Email printout.*


V.I.B.s: You're invited to enjoy 20% off on all purchases at Sephora November 8-12, 2012.

Also, please join us for the V.I.B. only opening night party in all stores (all day!) on Thursday, November 8th. 


*Print the invite here*


http://s3.amazonaws.com/beautytalk.2012/VIB_20.jpg


----------



## girlmonster

Does someone have a friend code they are not using and can PM me? I'm not sure why but I don't have VIB status even though I have spent well above the limit...the SAs weren't that helpful when I asked about it.


----------



## terps08

I would love a friend code too if anyone has an extra! Thanks in advance!


----------



## chinableu

I wonder if it will be a universal code for friends??

I haven't received a post card.

:cry:


----------



## emcosmo1639

I didn't receive a post card but did get my email today.  Everyone who isn't getting communication log in online and check your email preferences--this happened to me a year or so ago when I wasn't getting any emails...turns out I had a setting to not receive any communication.


----------



## LVjudy

chinableu said:
			
		

> I wonder if they'll have any amazing 100 point perks this year.
> 
> Last year during the friends and family they had full sized cleansers.  I missed out on those.
> 
> :cry:



Me too! I scored 3 Murad cleansers last year & hvnt bought any since. It was one of their best promos IMHO


----------



## jeye

No coupon for Canadians?


----------



## VanessaJean

Can we just print that email and bring it in? I didn't get one.


----------



## mareb3ar

You can just mention that you are a vib and want to use the 20% off. You do not have to show the cast member anything. They will pull up the account on the computer just to verify that you are a vib.


----------



## Bordelle

LVjudy said:
			
		

> Me too! I scored 3 Murad cleansers last year & hvnt bought any since. It was one of their best promos IMHO



How? I was in my store and noone told
Me about this... Did u have to ask?


----------



## chinableu

Bordelle said:


> How? I was in my store and noone told
> Me about this... Did u have to ask?



It was online.


----------



## bluejinx

VanessaJean said:


> Can we just print that email and bring it in? I didn't get one.



i never got the email yet!


----------



## Pursestan

I haven't gotten an email. I'm getting annoyed. I've been a VIB continuously for years.


----------



## kaydees

I haven't received an email and I always had the proper settings set on the website..


----------



## wenmarin

kaydees said:
			
		

> I haven't received an email and I always had the proper settings set on the website..



Me too, I wonder if I can just show up at the store and show my card for the discount.


----------



## tanniengo

VIP Holiday event is on from 11/08-11/12 in 2012. I believe they only sent out invitation this year. I just got mine in the mail.


----------



## chinableu

*Everyone who is a VIB is included*.

Here is the link to the printout from Sephora's site for those who didn't get the email or postcard:

http://s3.amazonaws.com/beautytalk.2012/VIB_20.jpg

You don't even need the printout since Sephora employees can easily do a client search to see that you are a VIB. 

The online code is *CELEBRATE*


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Is there a code for this online?


----------



## chinableu

hollywood said:


> is there a code for this online?




celebrate


----------



## xikry5talix

Can the online code be used if you're not a VIB?


----------



## justwatchin

There is a "Spread the Cheer" for the VIB where you can share the 20% with one friend;online only. 
I would be glad to share my VIB with someone. Just send me a pm with your email.


----------



## kaydees

I just got it today at 1:40 am EST, I'm also in Canada so maybe that's why it came later. Still kind of stupid, since the actual event is just tomorrow, they expect to give people one day notice? Well obviously we can find out earlier from other posters but not every VIB goes on forums and stuff.


----------



## tatertot

Can't wait for this! I've got my cart ready to go!!


----------



## Kissmark

justwatchin said:
			
		

> There is a "Spread the Cheer" for the VIB where you can share the 20% with one friend;online only.
> I would be glad to share my VIB with someone. Just send me a pm with your email.



Hi I messages you!


----------



## katran26

tatertot said:


> Can't wait for this! I've got my cart ready to go!!



Me too!!!


----------



## Jpurse

If anyone has a spare "spread the cheer code".. I'd greatly appreciate it if you could pm me! Thank you in advance!


----------



## justwatchin

justwatchin said:


> There is a "Spread the Cheer" for the VIB where you can share the 20% with one friend;online only.
> I would be glad to share my VIB with someone. Just send me a pm with your email.



This has been given away now.


----------



## Lindsay2367

So when we give out the code for a friend, it is a unique code that can only be used once, correct?  If so, I really hope they made the codes a little different than they did for the Spin to Win, since those codes were so easy to steal.  I'd be sad if I gave my friend code out and they didn't get to use it!


----------



## macy

If anyone has a spare code please pm me it has been a stressful week already and I need some retail therapy.

Thanks


----------



## Love Of My Life

justwatchin said:


> There is a "Spread the Cheer" for the VIB where you can share the 20% with one friend;online only.
> I would be glad to share my VIB with someone. Just send me a pm with your email.


 

Very nice of you....


----------



## DzzyButterfly

I would be grateful to anyone willing to share their code! I am only $50 away from VIB this year. WAHHHH!  

I need to purchase some Christmas gifts and 20% off would be wonderful!  

TIA!


----------



## glitter8188

if anyone has an extra code please PM! I want to buy something for my mom that she's had her eye on for a while now.  thanks!


----------



## xCHANELx

If anyone can spare a "spread the cheer code" I'd greatly appreciate it if you could pm me! Thank you so much in advance!!!!!!


----------



## babymelsmom

I have a "Spread the Cheer" code that I will share with the first TPFer to PM me


----------



## Jpurse

babymelsmom said:
			
		

> I have a "Spread the Cheer" code that I will share with the first TPFer to PM me



Hello love! My pm is not showing as sent, but I've tried to pm you two times. If you still have the code, can you pm me?


----------



## ckhs

Canadians can't shop online for this event


----------



## sarahsparkle

Have a code if anyone needs one. First to PM gets it.


----------



## sarahsparkle

sarahsparkle said:


> Have a code if anyone needs one. First to PM gets it.



It's gone, guys, sorry!


----------



## sammix3

Would love a code please!


----------



## bnjj

Canadians can never use the promo codes online.

I'm in Canada and got my invitation yesterday.  I have a $100 Sephora GC burning a whole in my wallet so plan to stop in tomorrow.  I have a few staples I need to replace (Clarisonic brush head, etc.).


----------



## SunshineonMe

If anyone wants to share their spread the cheer code I would be so grateful. Thank you!


----------



## LVjudy

Bordelle said:


> How? I was in my store and noone told
> Me about this... Did u have to ask?



this happened online last year during VIB, or was it friends & family  either way i broke my list into $50 increments & scored the 100 pt perk w/ every order.  i already had a few hundred VIB points and was earning points w/ every order. i got 3 murad cleaners & one of another brand.  as an extra "heck yes" the murad cleaner was smaller than originally advertised.  when i called the VIB line to inquire about the difference the rep credited me back all 300 points i used.  SCORE!!!!

during the VIB sale i always break my orders up to increments around $50 to maximize my samples.  when i give gifts to friends i normally put a few samples in their gift bag


----------



## sunglow

I can share a code with the first person to PM me their email.


----------



## chinableu

Any info on what the 100 point perks might be??

Blech!

Just phoned my local store and they have the usual 100 point perks.  Nothing special.


----------



## nviedprincess

If anyone has a spare code, I would love it. I gave up on Sephora when we got an Ulta, but now I'm out of some things that Ulta doesn't have.


----------



## VanessaJean

I'm not a VIB according to Sephora even though I spend a lot there. If I bring the email in to the store will they give me the discount?


----------



## Sweet Fire

Instore they will look up your account and see if you're a VIB and if you're not, they will not honor the discount bar code on the e-mail.


----------



## All About LV

i only got the VIB email-where is the friend code?  I am willing to share it if I can find it lol


----------



## Lindsay2367

chinableu said:


> Any info on what the 100 point perks might be??
> 
> Blech!
> 
> Just phoned my local store and they have the usual 100 point perks.  Nothing special.



So there are no special 100 point perks this year?  That's a bummer.  I will probably only be placing one order then instead of inventing other items that I "need" in order to get another BI perk.


----------



## Lindsay2367

All About LV said:


> i only got the VIB email-where is the friend code?  I am willing to share it if I can find it lol



I think there is a link that you click where you enter your friend's email and it will generate a code and email it to them.

Also, has anyone not received their actual mail notification yet?  Neither my mom nor I have received it yet, and we are both VIBs.  Is there anything you need it for (since I am assuming they would look up whether or not you are a VIB in store and honor the discount that way)?


----------



## GoGlam

Lindsay2367 said:
			
		

> I think there is a link that you click where you enter your friend's email and it will generate a code and email it to them.
> 
> Also, has anyone not received their actual mail notification yet?  Neither my mom nor I have received it yet, and we are both VIBs.  Is there anything you need it for (since I am assuming they would look up whether or not you are a VIB in store and honor the discount that way)?



I didn't either, so annoyed with them.  I registered a new address but they should've sent a duplicate email to what they sent in the mail.  I spend an absurd amount of money at Sephora each year and look forward to having the 20% off as an excuse. Grrrr to you Sephora, hopefully the code works when I sign in.


----------



## kenseysimone

I already gave out my friend code but I'm not even going to use mine. Do you think my coupon would work for someone?


----------



## Lindsay2367

kenseysimone said:


> I already gave out my friend code but I'm not even going to use mine. Do you think my coupon would work for someone?



Not unless they are a VIB as well.


----------



## sunglow

sunglow said:


> I can share a code with the first person to PM me their email.


Its gone now.


----------



## mothbeast

I finally got the mail piece but never received an email despite getting other Sephora and VIB emails.


----------



## whitepearl86

ladies, i have a friends code im willing to share..pm me-1st come

***GONE**


----------



## kenseysimone

Lindsay2367 said:
			
		

> Not unless they are a VIB as well.



Oh ok, thanks


----------



## kac2288

I have a friend code I can generate - I won't be able to send it until tomorrow! PM and its yours!

JK. I can get it tonight.

-- GONE! --


----------



## uhkiwi

I would really appreciate someone's extra code :help:


----------



## lostnexposed

I want those it kits...too bad we can't combine it with the vib event code


----------



## chinableu

When does it start?


----------



## sarahsparkle

chinableu said:


> When does it start?



Tomorrow. Nov 8-12


----------



## Lindsay2367

What time does it start?  I was thinking it started at midnight EST tonight, but it keeps saying the promotion hasn't started yet.


----------



## chinableu

I thought it was going to start at midnight EST...

:cry:

Lindsay, 

Your cats trip me out.  They're hilarious!!


----------



## chinableu

sarahsparkle said:


> Tomorrow. Nov 8-12



I thought it was going to start at midnight.

I'm getting sleepy.   It's 10:30 here and past my bed time.

:giggles:


----------



## mothbeast

The code is working for me now. You also get a free ugly tote bag w/online orders.


----------



## bridget345

Does anyone have an extra code they're willing to share with me? I hope to be able to pass on the kindness next year, as this will put me over into VIB status (finally)!!

Thanks in advance, I really appreciate it!


----------



## All About LV

lostnexposed said:


> I want those it kits...too bad we can't combine it with the vib event code


me too! that stinks


mothbeast said:


> The code is working for me now. You also get a free ugly tote bag w/online orders.


lol!


----------



## Ligea77

Should we call customer service if we haven't received an email, but have VIB status? I'm a little irritated since I've had VIB status 3 times over since the middle of the year and haven't received a mailer or email.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I placed my order even tho I was saying I didn't need anything haha. They included that tote. Seems pointless honestly. I'm excited to try skin food so I ordered the hand cream and body butter.


----------



## chinableu

Never mind.  She's a vib, too.  Hmmm.


----------



## GoGlam

mothbeast said:
			
		

> The code is working for me now. You also get a free ugly tote bag w/online orders.



I was wondering if something will be in it?.. But they probably would've listed that


----------



## GoGlam

Ligea77 said:
			
		

> Should we call customer service if we haven't received an email, but have VIB status? I'm a little irritated since I've had VIB status 3 times over since the middle of the year and haven't received a mailer or email.



If you log into your account, you can see if you're listed as a VIB.  I didn't receive the mailer either since I recently changed addresses but entered the code "celebrate" and it works if you're a VIB. Try that first... But you should probably contact Sephora either way if you're not getting any emails from them.


----------



## nordysgal

I love reading everyone's Sephora hauls!!!  Rather than hijack the VIB thread, I thought I'd start a separate thread where we can share/discuss our haul(s).  

I'm still getting my order together, but if you've already hauled during Friends & Family or VIB, let us know what you bought!


----------



## bnjj

I would think that purchases would just fall in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/post-your-recent-beauty-purchases-2nd-thread-546065.html

I don't think we've always started new threads each time Sephora has a VIB or F&F event.


----------



## luvtoshop

hi, does anyone have an extra friend 20% code they don't need.  Please PM me.  Thanks so much


----------



## foodjunkie8

Here is a code. Please reply if you use it. Happy shopping!


----------



## ms-whitney

Ligea77 said:


> Should we call customer service if we haven't received an email, but have VIB status? I'm a little irritated since I've had VIB status 3 times over since the middle of the year and haven't received a mailer or email.



Yes

Because they're really good at k.i.t with you once you do -- I've had the vib ten percent card they gave me in the store and when I forgot to use it they emailed me again saying use it by this date and then I forget..and they emailed to extend it and when i finally do remember the email is so far below and probably past time I give up

I break down and order this small thing, sephora exclusive and then the next day I get that vib 20% mailer

True story.

I was hoping to share with multiple friends the code on that small coupon but I'm guessing its limit per one?


----------



## macy

Any spare friend code would be greatly appreciated please pm me.  Thanks


----------



## graymatter

I have a friend code available! pm if you want it

EDIT: gone


----------



## glitter76grl

Hello, I am a BI and not a VIB member. Anyone with a spare code that is willing to share, I would be very appreciative.  Thanks!


----------



## viciel

I have 1 friend code, 1st PM gets it
***EDIT*** TAKEN!


----------



## anne_antz

whitepearl86 said:
			
		

> neither have i and i spend way over the vib requirement a year Hope i get mine.



Got my yesterday just in time!!


----------



## tastangan

foodjunkie8 said:


> View attachment 1939222
> 
> 
> Here is a code. Please reply if you use it. Happy shopping!



My friend sent me this code. How do I use it online? Or is it for store use only?

EDIT: NVM. I figured it out.


----------



## Jeanek

Yay! I got 
1oz  Michael kors perfume, 
gel eye liner, 
eye liner brush, 
and yes they're real mascara. 

Used $45 in cash back bonus for $50 cert., + the 20% off. Plus I redemeed 500 points for the nars sample set, 100 for a Clinique Face sampler, the tote,  3 free samples! What a haul for $28! ( plus if you click through your discover acct, you earn 10% on Sephora right now)


----------



## katran26

I completely overdid it!!! The again, I purposely didn't buy any makeup for the past few months knowing this was coming...

I got:
Dior eyeliner
2 YSL mascaras
Guerlain foundation
YSL concealor
Bumble shampoo
NARS pure matte lipstick
Lip Sugar
Naked Urban Decay palette


----------



## gina2328

If someone would PM me a code, I would really appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## Star15Rin

I have a spare friend code, my make-up loving friends are too broke right now.
First person to PM me with their email addy gets it!


----------



## emcosmo1639

gina2328 said:


> If someone would PM me a code, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks.



PMed you--if you don't need it pass it on to someone else in here.


----------



## gina2328

emcosmo1639 said:


> PMed you--if you don't need it pass it on to someone else in here.



Got it thank you!


----------



## GoGlam

katran26 said:
			
		

> I completely overdid it!!! The again, I purposely didn't buy any makeup for the past few months knowing this was coming...
> 
> I got:
> Dior eyeliner
> 2 YSL mascaras
> Guerlain foundation
> YSL concealor
> Bumble shampoo
> NARS pure matte lipstick
> Lip Sugar
> Naked Urban Decay palette



Lol me too! I got

ALTERNA/ Bamboo Smooth Kendi Oil Dry Oil Mist
Carol's Daughter/ Monoi Repairing Split End Sealer
ALTERNA Caviar Anti-Aging® Moisture Duo
Smashbox/ Photo Finish Foundation Primer Light Light
Benefit Cosmetics/ Ready...Set...STAY! Eye Trio
Jurlique/ Moisture Replenishing Day Cream
L'Occitane/ Almond Supple Skin Oil
LORAC/ Unzipped Palette
Clarisonic/ Replacement Brush Head Twin-Pack Sensitive

And some Nars freebies!


----------



## Swanky

After you get your loot please post up reviews in Rants and Raves! Love hearing about products I haven't tried!


----------



## katran26

GoGlam said:


> Lol me too! I got
> 
> ALTERNA/ Bamboo Smooth Kendi Oil Dry Oil Mist
> Carol's Daughter/ Monoi Repairing Split End Sealer
> ALTERNA Caviar Anti-Aging® Moisture Duo
> Smashbox/ Photo Finish Foundation Primer Light Light
> Benefit Cosmetics/ Ready...Set...STAY! Eye Trio
> Jurlique/ Moisture Replenishing Day Cream
> L'Occitane/ Almond Supple Skin Oil
> LORAC/ Unzipped Palette
> Clarisonic/ Replacement Brush Head Twin-Pack Sensitive
> 
> And some Nars freebies!



Nice haul!!! 

omg I should've gotten a Clarisonic replacement pack too! argh! I'm wondering if the code will work more than once? I'll give it a shot heheheeee


----------



## GoGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> After you get your loot please post up reviews in Rants and Raves! Love hearing about products I haven't tried!



Will do! Over half of my haul are products I haven't tried yet, so I'm pretty excited.  Hope none of them join my stash of 1/4 used products!


----------



## mothbeast

I bought things for me and for gifts
I got
the Hope in a Jar bonus pack
Murad moisturizer
2 discontinued Tokidoki polishes
Illamasqua charisma
a face brush
a l'occitane shea butter sampler bag


my email showed up at 9:30 this morning.


----------



## GoGlam

katran26 said:
			
		

> Nice haul!!!
> 
> omg I should've gotten a Clarisonic replacement pack too! argh! I'm wondering if the code will work more than once? I'll give it a shot heheheeee



Thank you! You as well  there seem to be two codes, goodcheer and celebrate... So try the one you didn't use? I was thinking to get more, but I already have way too much I don't use.


----------



## GoGlam

mothbeast said:
			
		

> I bought things for me and for gifts
> I got
> the Hope in a Jar bonus pack
> Murad moisturizer
> 2 discontinued Tokidoki polishes
> Illamasqua charisma
> a face brush
> a l'occitane shea butter sampler bag



Which are for you? Any amazing product maybe you can review on Rants and Raves too


----------



## uhkiwi

If anyone has an extra code, I would definitely put it to good use  


got one ty!!!


----------



## terps08

I would love an extra code also!   Thanks in advance!


----------



## Star15Rin

Star15Rin said:


> I have a spare friend code, my make-up loving friends are too broke right now.
> First person to PM me with their email addy gets it!




This is gone!


----------



## Star15Rin

I ordered an eyeliner and the Hello Kitty zebra print palette today. I'm going to the store on Saturday too to do some more damage!


----------



## pavilion

I got my usual Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer in Porcelain but then added a Laura Mercier blush in Lush Nectarine to try. Also could not resist grabbing the 500 pt perk - a Nars set! Crossing my fingers that they don't run out because the last time I tried to use my points on the MUFE set they never shipped it as they ran out of stock (they also never notified me).


----------



## GoGlam

pavilion said:
			
		

> I got my usual Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer in Porcelain but then added a Laura Mercier blush in Lush Nectarine to try. Also could not resist grabbing the 500 pt perk - a Nars set! Crossing my fingers that they don't run out because the last time I tried to use my points on the MUFE set they never shipped it as they ran out of stock (they also never notified me).



Really!? Uh oh


----------



## melikemochi

If anyone could PM me an extra code I would be very grateful for one. Thank you!


----------



## gina2328

I would love a code.  I posted for one earlier today, but it didn't work.

Thanks!


----------



## VSalt

i hate to sound like a broken record, but if anyone has a code that they won't be using, i'd definitely appreciate it!  i've been a VIB since the start, but apparently not this year?    PM me, please!  :kiss:


----------



## lostnexposed

I'm so pissed that the clarisonic set that I want is now sold out online. They have it in my store but I was hoping to use my e-b-a-t-e-s. blah!


----------



## Jpurse

lostnexposed said:
			
		

> I'm so pissed that the clarisonic set that I want is now sold out online. They have it in my store but I was hoping to use my e-b-a-t-e-s. blah!



You should keep checking back. They always do restocks every so many hours. Well that's what they did w the make up I was keeping my eyes on.


----------



## mothbeast

I take back what I said about the bag. Sort of. It's ugly but it's smaller than I thought and will be a great large lunch bag.


----------



## thatsme123

I have a code if anyone wants pm me 

Edit : gone


----------



## Bordelle

mothbeast said:
			
		

> I take back what I said about the bag. Sort of. It's ugly but it's smaller than I thought and will be a great large lunch bag.



I actually laughed when I read your post. Having inspected the bag I must say it is a HUGE improvement over the complete $h1t one last year.


----------



## sndypchez

Has anyone tried using their code online and then going in store to use the mailed card for another purchase? Just wondering if they let you..i have a few items i'm unsure of so want to swatch them in store.


----------



## thatsme123

thatsme123 said:
			
		

> I have a code if anyone wants pm me



Edit : gone


----------



## emcosmo1639

gina2328 said:


> I would love a code.  I posted for one earlier today, but it didn't work.
> 
> Thanks!



If anyone could offer a code for Gina I would appreciate it!  I offered mine to her but for some reason it isn't working


----------



## gina2328

emcosmo1639 said:


> If anyone could offer a code for Gina I would appreciate it!  I offered mine to her but for some reason it isn't working



I have a code that I was able to use.  Thanks!


----------



## KayluvsLV

I have a code pm me if anyone wants it.


----------



## titania029

I have two extra codes.  I got one through snail mail, and when I clicked through the e-mail on "spread the cheer," I got a different code.  Hopefully they both work.  Please PM me.


----------



## titania029

Both gone!

QUOTE=titania029;23262198]I have two extra codes.  I got one through snail mail, and when I clicked through the e-mail on "spread the cheer," I got a different code.  Hopefully they both work.  Please PM me.[/QUOTE]


----------



## VanessaJean

I would love a friend code if you can use it in store. We finally have a Sephora store near me!


----------



## aikoNakamura

I got one VIB Friend Code for the first person to message me with their email. Valid online only.

Edit: Gone!


----------



## cheetah_pita

titania029 said:


> Both gone!
> 
> QUOTE=titania029;23262198]I have two extra codes.  I got one through snail mail, and when I clicked through the e-mail on "spread the cheer," I got a different code.  Hopefully they both work.  Please PM me.


[/QUOTE]

Thank you!  Just stocked up on some staples - Bb. shampoo & conditioner, Korres Yogurt moisturizer, and Kate Somerville Exfolikate.


----------



## chanelbelle7

If anyone has a code available, I would really appreciate it!!! An online only code is fine! Thanks!


----------



## kf92

If anyone has an extra code, I would appreciate it.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## baybepat

Weird my email doesn't have any link for sharing with a friend. But I'm from Canada. I only got the one email about the vib events


----------



## bluejinx

emcosmo1639 said:


> If anyone could offer a code for Gina I would appreciate it!  I offered mine to her but for some reason it isn't working



id be thrilled to give one if i knew how to find one. I got the email and it says 20% off but I dont see how to give a friend a code? I only got the email. if someone can direct me how to find my friends code you can have it.


----------



## identita0

I'd love a friend code if anyone has an extra one!


----------



## *want it all*

bluejinx said:


> id be thrilled to give one if i knew how to find one. I got the email and it says 20% off but I dont see how to give a friend a code? I only got the email. if someone can direct me how to find my friends code you can have it.


I think the Canadian one was different from the US one, Shayna, and perhaps that's why you can't readily find the code.  

though if I'm mistaken, I'd love it.  :ninja:


----------



## floridagal23

My hard copy invite didn't arrive until today and this morning I just used "celebrate" to take 20% off. I am a VIB.


----------



## bluejinx

*want it all* said:


> I think the Canadian one was different from the US one, Shayna, and perhaps that's why you can't readily find the code.
> 
> though if I'm mistaken, I'd love it.  :ninja:



yeah. im really clueless!


----------



## bluejinx

floridagal23 said:


> My hard copy invite didn't arrive until today and this morning I just used "celebrate" to take 20% off. I am a VIB.



the code doesnt work though if you are not a vib, and it doesnt work on orders shipped to canada. i shopped in store today with the coupon though!


----------



## shopnaddict

I have a online only friend code.  Please PM me.

Taken


----------



## hellosunshine

If anyone has an online VIB friend coupon code and could PM me it...I'd really, really appreciate it. TIA


----------



## titania029

bluejinx said:


> id be thrilled to give one if i knew how to find one. I got the email and it says 20% off but I dont see how to give a friend a code? I only got the email. if someone can direct me how to find my friends code you can have it.



The email I got today didn't have share with a friend link.  The save the date email I got on Tuesday had the share link right above the bar codes.


----------



## bluejinx

titania029 said:


> The email I got today didn't have share with a friend link.  The save the date email I got on Tuesday had the share link right above the bar codes.



is each share with friend code different? I wonder...... Or can it be reused? I never got a save the date email!


----------



## Charlie

I think it would be nice to have this thread. I will try to take a pic tomorrow!


----------



## mmmpurses!

GONE


----------



## titania029

bluejinx said:


> is each share with friend code different? I wonder...... Or can it be reused? I never got a save the date email!



The code that generated through that link looks like one time use to me, as well as the friend code I got in snail mail.


----------



## mspera

i got lots of great goodies!  

Shiseido Facial Cotton Squares
Caudalie hand/nail cream
Caudalie Divine Oil
Caudalie body butter
Clinique concealer
Fresh Citron de Vigne shower gel
Fresh soy face cleanser
Dior hydralife comfort creme

And, free samples!


----------



## aikoNakamura

Just in case any VIBs aren't sure how to generate a code for a friend.

Here is the link:
http://www.sephoralove.com/vib/index.php?om_mmc=oth-bt-11062012-vib20sharewfriend


----------



## hellosunshine

Any of you girls got any code you could share?  Wish more girls could generate a 'friend code' if you're a VIB customer.....


----------



## 4LV

I have a code to share if you pm me first

Gone


----------



## GoGlam

I have to put in someone's email to generate the code.. First person to PM me with their email address gets it!


----------



## lettuceshop

I have a code for 20 off, anyone want it?


----------



## GoGlam

GoGlam said:
			
		

> I have to put in someone's email to generate the code.. First person to PM me with their email address gets it!



Edit: code is gone


----------



## bagsforme

I have a code if you want to PM me for it.


*Code has been taken.*


----------



## thegreenbean

I have a code if anyone wants it!  Just PM me!

*EDIT: CODE IS GONE*


----------



## qookymonster

hi lovely ladies, if anyone has got a code to share, pls pm me! would be very grateful 

EDIT: i received a code from the lovely thegreenbean. thanks so much!!!


----------



## thegreenbean

qookymonster said:


> hi lovely ladies, if anyone has got a code to share, pls pm me! would be very grateful
> 
> EDIT: i received a code from the lovely thegreenbean. thanks so much!!!


 
You're so welcome!  Glad to help!


----------



## dorcast

Thank you *aikoNakamura-* I could not figure out how to find the code to share. 

I have a code, pm me your email address if you want it.


----------



## graymatter

I thought I was going to be clever and get a bunch of "itkits" by separating out my order into $50 ones (as I can still get free shipping)...after my first order of the Fresh lip balm assortment and a Sephora comb, I realized *oh crap!* I forgot to use my VIB discount!  I thought oh well for that order, I wanted an "it kit" anyway, so just did the rest of my order separate.  Hah I'm a moron.  

The rest of my fun order:
-Shiseido Benefiance eye cream (the "kit" since it costs the same as the cream itself and get some other goodies)
-Bare Minerals all over face color
-Diorshow Extase mascara
-Shiseido oil-blotting papers
-Bite lipstick assortment package
-Alterna Bamboo luminous shine mist

I'm excited for it to arrive!


----------



## KayluvsLV

KayluvsLV said:


> I have a code pm me if anyone wants it.


**gone**


----------



## GhstDreamer

I have a friend code if anyone still needs it.


----------



## nordysgal

So I shopped in store yesterday and picked up:

Tarte Smooth Operator Micronized Clay Finishing Powder in Bronze
NARS Nail Polish in New York Dolls


I still have to do my big haul... I'm trying to find a good skincare regimen so I picked up a bunch of samples from the store to try out over the weekend before I make my order.  Here's what I'm thinking about trying out - if anyone has tried any of the products and has thoughts/opinions, would love to hear! (my skincare issue is hyperpigmentation, FYI)

Peter Thomas Roth Glycolic Acid 3% Facial Wash
Boscia Detoxifying Black Cleanser
Murad Intensive C Radiance Peel
Ole Henriksen Seven Skincare Sensations (looks like an awesome value to try a bunch of products!)


----------



## lostnexposed

I have a friend code to share. PM me with your email address please.

I wish there was a better way to share it with people cause we've been asking people to PM us for the code..and we give it to the first ones. but what about the people who posted on here asking for a code. I hope they were able to get one.

*ETA: GONE*


----------



## BagloverBurr

I have the friend code still.


----------



## KayluvsLV

I haven't got my order yet but I'll post anyway. 

Urban Decay vice palette 
Gucci flora by Gucci perfume
Urban Decay eyeliner pencil Zero
Urban Decay eyeshadow primer 
Nars deluxe sample


----------



## dorcast

dorcast said:
			
		

> Thank you aikoNakamura- I could not figure out how to find the code to share.
> 
> I have a code, pm me your email address if you want it.




Gone


----------



## BagloverBurr

BagloverBurr said:
			
		

> I have the friend code still.



Code has been taken***


----------



## chicemily

Wow, I bought more at Sephora then I thought I would because I really liked the gift sets.  I ended up not using the celebrate code for my online order because I really liked the It kits. I figure that with not saving the 20% plus shipping the it kits come out to $10 or $11 which isn't bad as I like it better than the monthly things I've gotten from the sample boxes.

I have a friend code left.  The first person to PM me gets it.

The friend code is taken and no longer available.


----------



## lettuceshop

chicemily said:
			
		

> Wow, I bought more at Sephora then I thought I would because I really liked the gift sets.  I ended up not using the celebrate code for my online order because I really liked the It kits. I figure that with not saving the 20% plus shipping the it kits come out to $10 or $11 which isn't bad as I like it better than the monthly things I've gotten from the sample boxes.
> 
> I have a friend code left.  The first person to PM me gets it.
> 
> The friend code is taken and no longer available.



Don't you just hate that we can't stack the codes! A bunch of people complained about that on Sephora's Facebook page. They just came out with another offer today with 14 samples!


----------



## chicemily

lettuceshop said:


> Don't you just hate that we can't stack the codes! A bunch of people complained about that on Sephora's Facebook page. They just came out with another offer today with 14 samples!



I agree I don't like it when you can't stack codes.  I can just picture the Sephora budgeting staff sitting in a board room saying, "We have all these great samples people will like so let's not let them combine it with the 20% off.  That will help our bottom line."

I saw the 14 sample offer.  But I bought quite a bit yesterday from Sephora so I'm done for awhile or at least until I see what the Black Friday $10 deals are.


----------



## lostnexposed

lettuceshop said:


> Don't you just hate that we can't stack the codes! A bunch of people complained about that on Sephora's Facebook page. They just came out with another offer today with 14 samples!



I HATE THAT!!! at the very least they should allow like a maximum of 3 codes per order or something and you can't combine discount codes etc.


----------



## mothbeast

Edit - code is taken


----------



## aikoNakamura

dorcast said:


> Thank you *aikoNakamura-* I could not figure out how to find the code to share.
> 
> I have a code, pm me your email address if you want it.



You're welcome


----------



## mashimaromaro

Does anyone still have a friend code for the 20% off? Appreciate if I can have one!


----------



## whitneyg

Also interested in a friend code if anyone has one still available!


----------



## pinkfeet

I did my first run I still have some more skin care to get but so far I got : 

Mia in yellow
Murad acne cleanser
First aid beauty foaming cleanser 
Lancôme renergie multiaction eye cream
Hermes eau de merveilles 1.6 oz
Coco mademoiselle Edp 3.4 oz
Narcisco R EDT. 3.4 oz 

Thinking on : 
Murad clarifying cleanser large 12 oz
Iris nobile EDP
Chance EDP
A new blush .. 
Clinique bb cream
A new moisturizer ..  
Still making my list. Some stuff I think I'll have to order online. Wish they had Bottega Veneta fragrance !


----------



## GhstDreamer

Code is taken!


----------



## *want it all*

GhstDreamer said:


> Code is taken!


Thank you kindly for it!


----------



## VanessaJean

It makes me sad that Canadians can't use the online codes.


----------



## nordysgal

KayluvsLV said:


> I haven't got my order yet but I'll post anyway.
> 
> Urban Decay vice palette
> Gucci flora by Gucci perfume
> Urban Decay eyeliner pencil Zero
> Urban Decay eyeshadow primer
> Nars deluxe sample



Great haul!  I love UD eyeliners and the primer potion.  I've already picked up both holiday sets - I will own them all someday.  Enjoy!



pinkfeet said:


> I did my first run I still have some more skin care to get but so far I got :
> 
> Mia in yellow
> Murad acne cleanser
> First aid beauty foaming cleanser
> Lancôme renergie multiaction eye cream
> Hermes eau de merveilles 1.6 oz
> Coco mademoiselle Edp 3.4 oz
> Narcisco R EDT. 3.4 oz
> 
> Thinking on :
> Murad clarifying cleanser large 12 oz
> Iris nobile EDP
> Chance EDP
> A new blush ..
> Clinique bb cream
> A new moisturizer ..
> Still making my list. Some stuff I think I'll have to order online. Wish they had Bottega Veneta fragrance !



I actually like the Murad Clarifying Cleanser a lot.  I would probably have even re-purchased it but am trying to see if I can find something even better...


----------



## wenmarin

wenmarin said:
			
		

> Me too, I wonder if I can just show up at the store and show my card for the discount.




Good news!!!  I went to the store and told them that I never received any emails or coupon in the mail.  They just scanned some piece of paper at checkout and they gave me the 20% discount on the spot!  No coupon code required.


----------



## titania029

I got a reminder email today about sharing the code, so I clicked through and got another code.  PM for code.


----------



## musicgal

So jealous! I'm in Canada and we can't use the offer online. Unfortunately, my closest Sephora is 2 1/2 hours away and we just got 25 cm of snow!!! I'm happy though that others got to take advantage of the sale.


----------



## Debbiebaker

titania029 said:


> I got a reminder email today about sharing the code, so I clicked through and got another code.  PM for code.


could you please send me your code if you haven't it send it out already...? I will forever be grateful.


----------



## Ligea77

nordysgal said:


> So I shopped in store yesterday and picked up:
> 
> Tarte Smooth Operator Micronized Clay Finishing Powder in Bronze
> NARS Nail Polish in New York Dolls
> 
> 
> I still have to do my big haul... I'm trying to find a good skincare regimen so I picked up a bunch of samples from the store to try out over the weekend before I make my order. Here's what I'm thinking about trying out - if anyone has tried any of the products and has thoughts/opinions, would love to hear! (my skincare issue is hyperpigmentation, FYI)
> 
> Peter Thomas Roth Glycolic Acid 3% Facial Wash
> Boscia Detoxifying Black Cleanser
> Murad Intensive C Radiance Peel
> Ole Henriksen Seven Skincare Sensations (looks like an awesome value to try a bunch of products!)


 Tried a sample of the Murad peel for the last few weeks and ordered a full size after only 2 uses because I liked it so much! It makes your skin really soft.

-Bumble & Bumble Curl cream 
-Ren Best of six set
-Origins spot remover
-Soap & Glory Do a Bubble Take set
-Clinque Whole lotta color set
-Dr Jart+ premium beauty balm
-Sephora lash stash
-Nars Deluxe sample


----------



## Charlie

Does anyone have an email Sephora code that can forward to me? One I can take to the store? TIA


----------



## missrainyday

Does anyone have a Sephora code that can be shared with me? please!


----------



## BagloverBurr

Charlie said:
			
		

> Does anyone have an email Sephora code that can forward to me? One I can take to the store? TIA



The friend code is only online. If your a. VIB you can have the cashier look you up and you will get the coupon in store


----------



## sumita

I have two codes if anyone wants it, just pm me


----------



## exotikittenx

Fresh Sugar Cheer Set
Sephora VIB tote
Dior J'adore Gift Set
Ouidad Climate Control® Heat & Humidity Gel 8.5 oz
MAKE UP FOR EVER Holodiam Powder 302
MAKE UP FOR EVER Diamond Powder Bronze 4
 MAKE UP FOR EVER Diamond Powder Smoky
 Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil Lucky
 U.S. Only Nars Essentials Set BI 500 PT
 SEPHORA by OPI Nail Colour Ruby Without A Cause


----------



## bluejinx

Charlie said:


> Does anyone have an email Sephora code that can forward to me? One I can take to the store? TIA



You can't use the email if you aren't a VIB. And if you are a VIB you not need the email


----------



## GingerSnap527

I've got a friend code available, please post if you use it (on my cell phone right now):

VPJWU39

Enjoy!


----------



## KGracr22

used it, thanks so much!!!


----------



## scorpiongirl

Hi ladies, does anyone have a friend code to spare? Please pm me, TIA


----------



## Sparkly_Chic

Edited


----------



## sumita

sumita said:
			
		

> I have two codes if anyone wants it, just pm me



Already sent out the codes.


----------



## miz.zou

If anyone has a code they aren't using, I will gladly take it off your hands!  PM me please! Thanks


----------



## Pursestan

I've done so much damage during this sale. LOL.


----------



## bluejinx

If anyone really needs a 20% code pm me. I have an option


----------



## CatherineC

Would love a code if someone has an extra!


----------



## Leticia93631

Here is my code .. VPVE62B ... I still can't pm.. So please reply to post if you use it thanks ..


----------



## Charlie

Leticia93631 said:


> Here is my code .. VPVE62B ... I still can't pm.. So please reply to post if you use it thanks ..



Used thanks!


----------



## Appletini10

I have a friend code, First one to pm me gets it. 


Update: *Code is taken now! *


----------



## juicyjuice

It's kind of disappointing that half of what I want is sold out...especially the higher end stuff.  

Anyways, I have 2 friend codes available.  PM me if interested.  Preference given to active TPF members.


----------



## Lindsay2367

I also have a friend code.  PM me if you want it.


----------



## mspera

Can anyone post a pic of the vib tote if you have received yours already? Debating on whether I should try to get to the mall today to make one more purchase


----------



## L0ve

I also have a VIB code. First person to PM me gets it.


----------



## bluejinx

http://community.sephora.com/t5/ima...457E0A459A/image-size/original?v=mpbl-1&px=-1

the tote in that picture is the one i got.


----------



## mspera

bluejinx said:


> http://community.sephora.com/t5/ima...457E0A459A/image-size/original?v=mpbl-1&px=-1
> 
> the tote in that picture is the one i got.



Thank you!  I saw the tote on their website, but was just hoping for a more "in real life" picture.


----------



## bluejinx

mspera said:


> Thank you!  I saw the tote on their website, but was just hoping for a more "in real life" picture.



its not worth getting to be honest. And if you purchase online it automatically puts a tote in your cart. But yeah. was not impressed with it.


----------



## mspera

bluejinx said:


> its not worth getting to be honest. And if you purchase online it automatically puts a tote in your cart. But yeah. was not impressed with it.



Thanks so much! I got the feeling it wasn't that great.  I think I may pass on it.  Now, to try to resist the urge to make another order!  I don't "need" anything, but the temptation to buy b/c it's 20% off grabs me!


----------



## bluejinx

mspera said:


> Thanks so much! I got the feeling it wasn't that great.  I think I may pass on it.  Now, to try to resist the urge to make another order!  I don't "need" anything, but the temptation to buy b/c it's 20% off grabs me!



And for me there are two polishes I am dying for and are only available online, and i cant use the discount online. Talk about great way to save money. And i just realized they dont ship to me here anyways. So givenchy polishes are not mine, sephora loses money, sales and has a peeved off customer.


----------



## GoGlam

mspera said:
			
		

> Thank you!  I saw the tote on their website, but was just hoping for a more "in real life" picture.



I would definitely not make purchases to get the tote... The 20% off is the draw!


----------



## WhirlyGirl

Does anyone still have a code? I am new here, so I cannoy pm, but if you would post it I would be so grateful!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Just snapped pics of my hauls (one from Sephora, one from Ulta) and here's my VIB haul

The top right shows the NARS VIB essentials set (excl. the full size Albatross highlighter, that one I bought regularly), which I consider pretty cool so far. I always wanted to own Orgasm blush, but never liked it enough to actually buy it haha


----------



## akemibabe

here is my code: VP42PGE
please post when you use it.


----------



## viba424

Heres my haul. Glad its over so I dont have the temptation to shop anymore. Did I really buy this much?

YSL touch eclait highlighter - holiday kit. Hate the bonus items.
YSL touch eclait - backup, probably dont need
Clarins huile tonic body oil
Fresh lemon sugar soap
Clinique naturally glossy mascara
Nars alhambra eyeshadow duo
Nars tinted moisturizer
Shishedo befiance eye kit
Sephora professional eyeliner brush
Sephora brush cleaner
Lancome eye makeup remover
Bobbi Brown foundation stick
Bobby Brown color rich gloss in pink raspberry - probably returning
Nars deluxe 500 pt kit
Sephora tote - gift? Pointless


----------



## Star15Rin

I did a tiny haul this time!

Hello Kitty Wild Thing palette
Philosophy Salted Caramel Hot Cocoa shower gel
NARS Casino bronzer
500 pt NARs gift (yay)
And it was time for my bday gift!


----------



## eikaj

akemibabe said:


> here is my code: VP42PGE
> please post when you use it.




Use it and got myself a Chanel No5 perfume, Dior Airflash, Diorshow waterproof mascara, Diorshow brow Styler among others. Too bad they don't have my shade in Diorskin Forever Compact. But I'm not complaining..... save me $55. Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## qudz104

I just got a Jadore gift set this time around with f+f. 

If i get the 15/50 that they do around the holidays, i want to pick up a fresh sugar lip set. Not that i need anymore lip products lol, but after trying the bday gift sample, i am hooked! That stuff is fab!!


----------



## Bordelle

Pursestan said:
			
		

> I've done so much damage during this sale. LOL.



Me too I've been feeling so guilty but.. I waited all year for this. Must engage sephora ban soon


----------



## GoGlam

Does anyone know if money spent during VIB sales counts toward your yearly goal of spending at least $350 to keep VIB status? I'm well over, but curious of how that works or if there are exclusions to calculating your yearly total.


----------



## Bordelle

GoGlam said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if money spent during VIB sales counts toward your yearly goal of spending at least $350 to keep VIB status? I'm well over, but curious of how that works or if there are exclusions to calculating your yearly total.



I don't think there are any exclusions...


----------



## GoGlam

Bordelle said:
			
		

> I don't think there are any exclusions...



Good to know, thanks


----------



## aliceanna

GoGlam said:


> Does anyone know if money spent during VIB sales counts toward your yearly goal of spending at least $350 to keep VIB status? I'm well over, but curious of how that works or if there are exclusions to calculating your yearly total.



It definitely counts!  Otherwise, I'd never keep my VIB status =).


----------



## GoGlam

aliceanna said:
			
		

> It definitely counts!  Otherwise, I'd never keep my VIB status =).



 Ok great!


----------



## chinableu

Gone.


----------



## glitteries

Gone.  PM the code


----------



## kc8

Last day of the VIB sale.  I can't PM yet so here's my friend code for anyone who needs it.  Happy shopping.  VD2XU3QC8A

Please post if you used the code.


----------



## Kansashalo

Code availalbe for use: *VPAD2B6*
Please post if you use this code.  Enjoy!


----------



## marcj

Hi how did you get these codes I would love one!
Thanks!!!


----------



## mranda

A few hours left!!! Here's a code: vpw9bc3
post when used!!!


----------



## Ligea77

qudz104 said:


> I just got a Jadore gift set this time around with f+f.
> 
> If i get the 15/50 that they do around the holidays, i want to pick up a fresh sugar lip set. Not that i need anymore lip products lol, but after trying the bday gift sample, i am hooked! That stuff is fab!!



I know! I bought a full size in the rose after getting the birthday gift and wish I would have waited because the new gift sets look awesome!


----------



## aliceanna

I have a code to share! PM me with your email if you're interested.


----------



## nicci404

I have a code, please PM.


----------



## lilneko69

This is what I get for procrastinating...out of stock of Shiseido blotting papers 

Ok well finally got my act together:

Clarins On-The-Spot Brightening Corrector
Tweezerman Stainless Steel Slant Tweezer - ol' standby
Shiseido Lacquer Rouge in Nocturne - lovely red for the holidays
Dior Dior Addict Lip Glow
Laura Mercier Long Lash Mascara
Tarte EmphasEYES Inner Rim Brightener
Stila Stay All Day Waterproof Liquid Eye Liner
Boscia Blotting Linens - 100 pts (since the Shiseido sold out, why not just pick up a freebie!)


----------



## Charlie

aliceanna said:


> I have a code to share! PM me with your email if you're interested.



Hey there, not needing a code but just wanted to let you know I am big fan of your blog. I have it bookmarked!


----------



## aliceanna

These are some of my recent acquisitions from the F&F/VIB sales and a 500-point NARS gift.  I am also obsessed with the Fresh Sugar balms!  I am kind of regretting not picking up the gift set.  Maybe Santa will bring one to me for Christmas.


----------



## Ligea77

Wanted to make a 3rd purchasebut everything I wanted is out of stock!:cry: I was hoping to be almost done with Christmas shopping, but no luck now! If I had known this I would have gone to Beauty.com with their f&f.


----------



## lilneko69

I know not a lot of time left, but if anyone else procrastinated like me, here's a code: VD2ZPY94H2

Please post if you use this code! Enjoy ^_^


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Code: VP3JH3J


----------



## twochubbycheeks

I would love to get a 20%off code..Please PM me if u have one to share, TIA


----------



## Charlie

qudz104 said:


> Not that i need anymore lip products lol, but after trying the bday gift sample, i am hooked! That stuff is fab!!



I cannot wait for my B-day next month so I can try it, LOL!


----------



## Midnight_Aeval

Have a code that's not been shared: VD2ZQVE94V
Enjoy!


----------



## aliceanna

Charlie said:


> Hey there, not needing a code but just wanted to let you know I am big fan of your blog. I have it bookmarked!



Thank you so much! You just made my day .


----------



## Bordelle

Posting for last minute shoppers another vib code
Vd2zvzqf73
Enjoy!!!


----------



## idreamofpurses

Here's mine to use... VPY9Y3E


----------



## mars702

idreamofpurses said:


> Here's mine to use... VPY9Y3E



Used. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## dbaby

Nvm. I didn't realize it already expired :rain:


----------



## Bordelle

Ligea77 said:
			
		

> Wanted to make a 3rd purchasebut everything I wanted is out of stock!:cry: I was hoping to be almost done with Christmas shopping, but no luck now! If I had known this I would have gone to Beauty.com with their f&f.



I know I made 2 more last night and was shocked that stuff I saw in store was ALL out of stock online. Crazy!!!  I've been such a bad girl dangit!!!


----------



## chinableu

I think I purchased the entire Tarina Tarantino display last night.



LOL!


----------



## baybepat

chinableu said:
			
		

> I think I purchased the entire Tarina Tarantino display last night.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!



I noticed only select stores have it, and they keep restocking! I love the products I got 5 items from that line during vib sale!


----------



## nordysgal

qudz104 said:


> I just got a Jadore gift set this time around with f+f.
> 
> If i get the 15/50 that they do around the holidays, i want to pick up a fresh sugar lip set. Not that i need anymore lip products lol, but after trying the bday gift sample, i am hooked! That stuff is fab!!



I love the Fresh sugar lip treatment, but passed on it.  Still trying to figure out if it was the right decision!  I also discovered it through the birthday gift, and much as I love it, it's super emollient and I hate that is melts/softens in my pocket... 



chinableu said:


> I think I purchased the entire Tarina Tarantino display last night.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!



LOL love this!  Temptalia did a few view earlier this year where she said the TT eyeliners are very similar to UD 24/7, which are my fave.  I actually couldn't wait for F&F for fear my store would sell out, so I bought one of everything when they first went on sale! Ha.  I also picked up a few of her lip conditioning sheens, which I love.


----------



## BagloverBurr

My order is out for delivery!


----------



## nordysgal

Whew!  So glad that sale is over and I can't buy more! Haha.  In addition to the Tarte finishing powder and NARS nail polish, I ended up hauling...

Peter Thomas Roth Glycolic Acid 3% Facial Wash
L'Occitane Hand Cream Confections Set 
Josie Maran Argan Cleansing Oil
Philosophy Resurface - The Microdelivery Dual-Phase Peel
Ole Henriksen Sheer Transformation


Yea, definitely a skincare focused sale for me.  So happy!


----------



## chinableu

baybepat said:


> I noticed only select stores have it, and they keep restocking! I love the products I got 5 items from that line during vib sale!



I can't believe how amazing this line is.  It has to be the best kept secret EVER!

I never noticed it until it popped up on sale and now I'm addicted.

LOL!


----------



## nordysgal

chinableu said:


> I can't believe how amazing this line is.  It has to be the best kept secret EVER!
> 
> I never noticed it until it popped up on sale and now I'm addicted.
> 
> LOL!



Well, it's being discontinued at Sephora, but apparently TT has said she'll sell the line out of her LA boutique and is trying to bring the brand to other retail outlets.  Which is a good thing - I hate when I fall in love with a product right as it's discontinued!


----------



## Iluvbags

My local store extended the sale for one day today. Did anyone else's do that? I was so happy because I wanted to try Stila foundation but thought $44 was a bit pricey for Stila

Now atleast I can try it with less guilt. Haha

I wanted to try the Hourglass primer too only out of curiosity and to review on my blog.  But I just got a sample. I will shoot myself in the foot if I end up liking it. It retails for $65!!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

ughhh how did i miss this this year!?!? 
that sucks......


----------



## foodjunkie8

Iluvbags said:
			
		

> My local store extended the sale for one day today. Did anyone else's do that? I was so happy because I wanted to try Stila foundation but thought $44 was a bit pricey for Stila
> 
> Now atleast I can try it with less guilt. Haha
> 
> I wanted to try the Hourglass primer too only out of curiosity and to review on my blog.  But I just got a sample. I will shoot myself in the foot if I end up liking it. It retails for $65!!!



That's awesome they extended it in your local store! I was just reading on Sephora's Facebook page how so many people are receiving their VIB discount cards in the mail today. Too bad Sephora didn't extend the sale online. It would have been nice for those who were hit hard by the storms on the east coast.


----------



## Iluvbags

foodjunkie8 said:
			
		

> That's awesome they extended it in your local store! I was just reading on Sephora's Facebook page how so many people are receiving their VIB discount cards in the mail today. Too bad Sephora didn't extend the sale online. It would have been nice for those who were hit hard by the storms on the east coast.



That's true! People on the east coast should called sephora online to see of they could be granted an exception

Although the sad part about online is that soooo much stuff is sold out. Especially popular holiday items


----------



## juicyjuice

I think there's another VIB event coming up in december...looking at my orders from last year around that time, I got 15-20% discount + an extra $20 off?

Edit: They sent out a $20 gift card on 12/1 last year.  The % discount was probably for VIB status renewal.


----------



## sylvericon

Fresh! Still in the shipping box.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I'm debating renewing my vib or not...


----------



## Iluvbags

BagloverBurr said:
			
		

> I'm debating renewing my vib or not...



Do they give you a choice on whether or not to renew? I thought it was automatic?


----------



## foodjunkie8

Iluvbags said:
			
		

> That's true! People on the east coast should called sephora online to see of they could be granted an exception
> 
> Although the sad part about online is that soooo much stuff is sold out. Especially popular holiday items



It is SO frustrating when so many items are out of stock! I wish they would allow a rain check or something.


----------



## foodjunkie8

sylvericon said:
			
		

> Fresh! Still in the shipping box.



Nice! Ugh I'm disappointed in the Sephora bag. But what do you expect for free? Lol.


----------



## baybepat

foodjunkie8 said:
			
		

> Nice! Ugh I'm disappointed in the Sephora bag. But what do you expect for free? Lol.



I made 4 purchases they gave me 4 bags, they have endless supply of that stuff lol. I guess that's what happened when they cheap out on the usual deluxe sample gift bags. I like the old tote bags they were so durable and useful!


----------



## GoGlam

juicyjuice said:
			
		

> I think there's another VIB event coming up in december...looking at my orders from last year around that time, I got 15-20% discount + an extra $20 off?
> 
> Edit: They sent out a $20 gift card on 12/1 last year.  The % discount was probably for VIB status renewal.



There's a VIB renewal discount? I don't remember this whatsoever... Then again I was usually traveling in December!  Can you please clarify? Tia!


----------



## BagloverBurr

Iluvbags said:
			
		

> Do they give you a choice on whether or not to renew? I thought it was automatic?



I need to spend more money. My vib expires at the end of this year.


----------



## juicyjuice

GoGlam said:


> There's a VIB renewal discount? I don't remember this whatsoever... Then again I was usually traveling in December!  Can you please clarify? Tia!



Every year that you re-qualify for VIB status, they send you a discount code that you can use for a month.  It might have just been 10% off, not 15%.


----------



## GoGlam

juicyjuice said:
			
		

> Every year that you re-qualify for VIB status, they send you a discount code that you can use for a month.  It might have just been 10% off, not 15%.



Oh well that's good.. That usually comes in Dec?


----------



## Bordelle

baybepat said:
			
		

> I made 4 purchases they gave me 4 bags, they have endless supply of that stuff lol. I guess that's what happened when they cheap out on the usual deluxe sample gift bags. I like the old tote bags they were so durable and useful!



They ran out in past years. I remember the shines black one with pink silk interior lining now THAT was a bag to be had!!! You are right they were giving out so many of these must have been bcuz of the flimsiness


----------



## Lindsay2367

GoGlam said:


> Oh well that's good.. That usually comes in Dec?



It just comes whenever you requalify for VIB status.  Last year, I requalified in January so I got my discount in January or February.


----------



## unluckystars

I got my renewal coupon last month. It was 10%


----------



## GoGlam

I guess I missed it, I would've requalified in March . Thank you for your help ladies


----------



## Charlie

baybepat said:


> I made 4 purchases they gave me 4 bags, they have endless supply of that stuff lol. I guess that's what happened when they cheap out on the usual deluxe sample gift bags. I like the old tote bags they were so durable and useful!



These bags were only for VIBs right?


----------



## Iluvbags

BagloverBurr said:
			
		

> I need to spend more money. My vib expires at the end of this year.



Oh I see. How do you look on your account to see when/if VIB is expiring? I'm  sure I've spent enough money but just want to check


----------



## baybepat

Iluvbags said:
			
		

> Oh I see. How do you look on your account to see when/if VIB is expiring? I'm  sure I've spent enough money but just want to check



Vib expire at end of dec every year. If you requalify they tell u at the store and give you a discount package. If you do requalify you have it for the remainder of the year and the following year.


----------



## choozen1ne

I got Givenchy Noir Couture , Eyeko Skinny Brush Mascara , Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liner , Pantone Color of the Year kit , Pantone Shades of Nature Palette , Gel Liner Brush , Smudge Brush and  Ciate Mani Month


----------



## baybepat

Bordelle said:
			
		

> They ran out in past years. I remember the shines black one with pink silk interior lining now THAT was a bag to be had!!! You are right they were giving out so many of these must have been bcuz of the flimsiness



Oh no, I didn't get that one it sounds amazing. I have 4 differnt ones tho.


----------



## bluejinx

juicyjuice said:


> Every year that you re-qualify for VIB status, they send you a discount code that you can use for a month.  It might have just been 10% off, not 15%.





GoGlam said:


> Oh well that's good.. That usually comes in Dec?





unluckystars said:


> I got my renewal coupon last month. It was 10%



Yup! 10% off when you renew. And as of 3 weeks ago its a new VIB program. When you hit it you get a gift card for a free makeover, a 10% off coupon and a brand new VIB Beauty Insiders Card. Its silver instead of the normal black. My mom got it two days ago and when I went in to do a return today and asked about it they switched my card over to the new Silver VIB Insiders card. 

And my store was honouring the 20% off today as well! That surprised me!


----------



## bluejinx

Iluvbags said:


> Oh I see. How do you look on your account to see when/if VIB is expiring? I'm  sure I've spent enough money but just want to check



you cant see online. You can call and they can tell you though. you should always know when you hit it though as that purchase should flag a signal in the computer that should automatically give you the vib renewal card when you hit it again


----------



## ozmodiar

Before I qualified for VIB for the next year, there was a place in the "My Account" info online that said how much I had spent this year. I checked again recently now that I've qualified, and that has disappeared.


----------



## lettuceshop

I just got my invitation to shop in the mail, shame on the Postal service for delivering it so late! Happy that Sephora sent me an email!


----------



## Kansashalo

bluejinx said:


> Yup! 10% off when you renew. And as of 3 weeks ago its a new VIB program. When you hit it you get a gift card for a free makeover, a 10% off coupon and a brand new VIB Beauty Insiders Card. Its silver instead of the normal black. My mom got it two days ago and when I went in to do a return today and asked about it they switched my card over to the new Silver VIB Insiders card.
> 
> And my store was honouring the 20% off today as well! That surprised me!



Who? Where? What?   I may have to pay my local store a visit!


----------



## bluejinx

Kansashalo said:


> Who? Where? What?   I may have to pay my local store a visit!



20% was for five days. its over.


----------



## lostnexposed

For the people that ordered online, have they shipped your items yet? mine is still just sitting there waiting


----------



## BagloverBurr

lostnexposed said:
			
		

> For the people that ordered online, have they shipped your items yet? mine is still just sitting there waiting



I got my order yesterday


----------



## Bordelle

Nothing arrived for me yet...


----------



## Kansashalo

bluejinx said:


> 20% was for five days. its over.



Oh I know but I thought you meant that your store was still honoring the 20% today too.   For a minute there I got all excited as there is always something else I could use.


----------



## bluejinx

Kansashalo said:


> Oh I know but I thought you meant that your store was still honoring the 20% today too.   For a minute there I got all excited as there is always something else I could use.



no, they were still honouring it yesterday!


----------



## Charlie

lostnexposed said:


> For the people that ordered online, have they shipped your items yet? mine is still just sitting there waiting



Mine was shipped the next day. The tracking shows that it will be delivered tomorrow


----------



## Midnight_Aeval

I ordered in the last few hours online and rec'd a shipping notice last night!


----------



## sunglow

lostnexposed said:


> For the people that ordered online, have they shipped your items yet? mine is still just sitting there waiting


I placed my order on Friday and I should be receiving it tomorrow.


----------



## mspera

lostnexposed said:
			
		

> For the people that ordered online, have they shipped your items yet? mine is still just sitting there waiting



I got my order today!


----------



## GoGlam

Me too! One of the products was defective though! Here are most of my buys


----------



## exotikittenx

lettuceshop said:
			
		

> I just got my invitation to shop in the mail, shame on the Postal service for delivering it so late! Happy that Sephora sent me an email!



There was a hurricane. It is not the postal service's fault. It can throw things off all over the country.


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

I love the 500 point NARS reward!


----------



## lostnexposed

sunglow said:


> I placed my order on Friday and I should be receiving it tomorrow.



I placed mine on friday too and still no tracking number yet


----------



## lostnexposed

I'm so livid right now! It looks like they cancelled my order cause it's out of stock!


----------



## pinkfeet

The code still works at least for now online.


----------



## graymatter

I just tried the code online to see if it works...it does!  There were a few routine (re: not exciting) items I forgot in my first order, so I'm happy


----------



## Corrinne

Ordered on the 9th, I still see 'sent to warehouse' as my shipping status. hmph.


----------



## L0ve

lostnexposed said:
			
		

> For the people that ordered online, have they shipped your items yet? mine is still just sitting there waiting



I did three separate orders. Received 2/3 but the 3rd says "sent to warehouse" what does that mean??


----------



## sunglow

Finally got my VIB sale goodies


Evian Mineral Water Spray
Boscia Little Black Book
Fresh Sugar Kisses B-day gift
Caudalie Beauty Elixir
Sephora brush protectors
Anastasia Clear Brow Gel
Urban Decay Smoked 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil Set
Laura Mercier Shimmer Bloc in Golden Mosaic


----------



## leecube

I know I'm late in the game.  But does anyone still have a spare code?  I need a new sunscreen and is dying to try the Jose Marin one.  Many thanks in advance.


----------



## sndypchez

L0ve said:
			
		

> I did three separate orders. Received 2/3 but the 3rd says "sent to warehouse" what does that mean??



I think it means it got sent to the warehouse for fulfillment? I've had a few orders in the past with this status...I remember it took longer than normal to ship


----------



## anitalilac

8ubble6umpink said:


> I love the 500 point NARS reward!
> 
> View attachment 1946992



why I didn't see it on my Sephora Page. I have enough points ..I would love that! Where can I get it?

Thanks


----------



## lostnexposed

sndypchez said:


> I think it means it got sent to the warehouse for fulfillment? I've had a few orders in the past with this status...I remember it took longer than normal to ship



Or does this mean a store is fulfilling the order and not the warehouse? I just really hope I still get my order! And since the code still works online, is any store still honoring this too?


----------



## Swanky

It's weird, I had one order in PA fulfilled and another in CO. {?}


----------



## purseprincess32

I didn't order online but purchased:
Makeup Forever HD liquid foundation # 153
Makeup Forever Aqua Cream # 13
Makeup Forever Aqua shadow pencils-30E pearly pink beige & Matte Green
Boscia BB cream 
Tarte-5 piece lip surgence collection set 
Nars blush-Dolce Vita
Thomas Peter Roth- Camu Camu Power C 30x Vitamin C brightening moisturizer


----------



## Swanky

Post your reviews in Rants & Raves!!


----------



## chinableu

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's weird, I had one order in PA fulfilled and another in CO. {?}



They use a lot of different fulfillment centers during this time of year.

I've recently had items originating from Utah.  Works for me since I'm in Arizona.


----------



## GoGlam

Hey ladies, I ordered on the 8th at 4am, so right after the sale started because I didn't want out of stock issues like i've had in the past.  I checked back on the 9th and it said 3 of my items were out of stock.  I did not receive a cancellation email.  The order was shipped on Monday (the latest I have ever experienced from order date 4-5 days) and arrived with everything I ordered.  In the past, if I didn't receive some items, made it a point to complain to Sephora.. They honored discounts, etc.


----------



## L0ve

Did anyone's VIB tote come with samples inside (not the three samples you get to pick online)? When I bought in stores they gave me samples but the ones online didn't get any except the 3 I got to pick.

Also, did anyone get the NARS 500 reward? I noticed mine came with 5 items while others came with 4? My 5th item was a Nars eye makeup remover bottle.


----------



## saira1214

Code doesn't work anymore. Darnit!


----------



## BagloverBurr

L0ve said:
			
		

> Did anyone's VIB tote come with samples inside (not the three samples you get to pick online)? When I bought in stores they gave me samples but the ones online didn't get any except the 3 I got to pick.
> 
> Also, did anyone get the NARS 500 reward? I noticed mine came with 5 items while others came with 4? My 5th item was a Nars eye makeup remover bottle.



Mine was empty


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

BagloverBurr said:
			
		

> Mine was empty



The Nars 500 reward is online now? How come I don't see it


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

BagloverBurr said:
			
		

> Mine was empty



I was told that they do give out samples but it was out of stock . N today called to complete my order cuz there was a complication the lady said the bag is empty just a tote .. Er...


----------



## kac2288

L0ve said:
			
		

> Did anyone's VIB tote come with samples inside (not the three samples you get to pick online)? When I bought in stores they gave me samples but the ones online didn't get any except the 3 I got to pick.



I placed two orders online and both bags were empty. Mine kind of smelled funny - a weird plasticy smell, so I threw them both away.


----------



## aikoNakamura

L0ve said:


> Did anyone's VIB tote come with samples inside (not the three samples you get to pick online)? When I bought in stores they gave me samples but the ones online didn't get any except the 3 I got to pick.
> 
> Also, did anyone get the NARS 500 reward? I noticed mine came with 5 items while others came with 4? My 5th item was a Nars eye makeup remover bottle.




My NARS reward only came with 4 items. Didn't get the makeup remover. 

The NARS mini blush was cute though.


----------



## Blondee178

I ordered last Friday morning & by that afternoon I received an email with shipping confirmation. Package was received on Monday. It was the fastest I ever received an order from Sephora. 

I ordered 2 of the Benefits upgrade to gorgeous Boxes to give as gifts. I also received a VIB bag which was empty. I was also able to get a tote in store too. The store tote was also empty, although the SA was kind enough to give me some samples she had by the register.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Just received my order, that tote is major crap, what a waste in producing them, I coulda done without it.


----------



## Bordelle

kac2288 said:
			
		

> I placed two orders online and both bags were empty. Mine kind of smelled funny - a weird plasticy smell, so I threw them both away.



Ok glad someone else mentioned this. Mine smelled funny too wierd plastic rubbery smell and not in a nice way either.
All empty...


----------



## viba424

anitalilac said:


> why I didn't see it on my Sephora Page. I have enough points ..I would love that! Where can I get it?
> 
> Thanks



I only saw it in store and it was gone in less than two days


----------



## chinableu

The fragrance 100 point mini's have arrived!

They have 3 at the moment; Miss Dior, Flowerbomb and Diesel Loverdose.

I'm in mini heaven.



The code is still working....too.


----------



## anitalilac

viba424 said:


> I only saw it in store and it was gone in less than two days



oh bummer...thanks..I would  love to get it..what they offer was Ole Henrikson and Philosophy stuff..


----------



## saira1214

chinableu said:
			
		

> The fragrance 100 point mini's have arrived!
> 
> They have 3 at the moment; Miss Dior, Flowerbomb and Diesel Loverdose.
> 
> I'm in mini heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> The code is still working....too.



What code?


----------



## chinableu

saira1214 said:


> What code?



celebrate


----------



## saira1214

chinableu said:
			
		

> celebrate



Oh no! I placed an order yesterday. Maybe I can add this code.


----------



## Ligea77

Yep, the code is still working. Just placed an order for everything I wanted that was out of stock earlier this week!


----------



## deltalady

Just placed an order and the code is still working.


----------



## sumita

Thanks! I just placed an order today with the code.


----------



## mcoco

For VIBs wondering when the next VIB 20% off event is, it should be starting real soon. If I remember correctly, the sale for 2012 started on November 8th. According to the community section on Sephora, (http://community.sephora.com/t5/Customer-Support/When-is-the-VIB-20-sale-in-2013/m-p/463281) emails for this event should be sent out on November 5th! So make sure to check your inboxes!


----------



## spookafeller

I have heard that some folks have already gotten postcards in the mail.  I haven't heard yet myself...hope to soon!


----------



## chocochipjunkie

I got my postcard last week. The 20% sale is from November 7-November 11


----------



## ms-whitney

got mine last week.
i purchased fp one item anyways to get the blitz bag.
 starting to make my list
only sadness is they don't offer chanel. overseas in europe they do, with nail colours and all, oh well. will get that elsewhere.


----------



## karman

I somehow managed to get Rouge status this year, i hope I still get the sale invite...


----------



## KabiOsi

Please, I would appreciate a friend code for the event(I am a BI-So we got no discount this year)...Waited all year for this event. I am counting on my PF family and i know i could count on you guys. Please pm me. 

God bless you.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

I have not received anything 3ither. N im a Vib rouge


----------



## GoGlam

I'm rouge but even when I was VIB, I never received paper mailings.  I usually always get the email.  I highly doubt VIB would have access but Rouge not


----------



## tgirl25

I hope this helps those of you who didn't get it(I didn't get one either so went looking and found this).

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/10/sephora-20-promo-code-vib-sale-event.html

It starts on the 7th so 4 more days to go...


----------



## mcoco

GoGlam said:


> I'm rouge but even when I was VIB, I never received paper mailings.  I usually always get the email.  I highly doubt VIB would have access but Rouge not



I also never get "paper mailings" from Sephora, and I've been a VIB for a number of years. Not sure if it's because I live in Canada...


----------



## GoGlam

mcoco said:


> I also never get "paper mailings" from Sephora, and I've been a VIB for a number of years. Not sure if it's because I live in Canada...



I have been too and always had the correct registered address but don't remember getting any in mail.  So far hasn't been a problem.. But if the internet were to, say, stop working in my city.. Then we would have a problem (among many others!) lol


----------



## chocochipjunkie

GoGlam said:


> I have been too and always had the correct registered address but don't remember getting any in mail.  So far hasn't been a problem.. But if the internet were to, say, stop working in my city.. Then we would have a problem (among many others!) lol




Did you check your settings to see if you have opted out of mail communications? That's why I wasn't getting my mailers and emails for a while.


----------



## GoGlam

chocochipjunkie said:


> Did you check your settings to see if you have opted out of mail communications? That's why I wasn't getting my mailers and emails for a while.



I've checked but never saw anything out of the ordinary. I'll check again


----------



## candiebear

I always get my postcards but mine almost always come later than all the girls on tpf. I wait patiently  I already placed a F&F order with sephora at the end of oct (my friend works for corporate)


----------



## bagfashionista

GoGlam said:


> I've checked but never saw anything out of the ordinary. I'll check again



same -- i haven't been getting the mailings for years, and my profile has it set to receive it -- i've asked the SA at the store, and have even called the cust service line...no avail.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I got my snail mail card, I live in Texas.  Never have received an email from Sephora except for order confirmations.


----------



## GoGlam

bagfashionista said:


> same -- i haven't been getting the mailings for years, and my profile has it set to receive it -- i've asked the SA at the store, and have even called the cust service line...no avail.



Looks like there are some funky things going on behind the scenes


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

I emailed CS they said they email will be send out tomorrow. if you didn't get it you can log in to beauty talk section for VIBs.


----------



## mcoco

GoGlam said:


> I have been too and always had the correct registered address but don't remember getting any in mail.  So far hasn't been a problem.. But if the internet were to, say, stop working in my city.. Then we would have a problem (among many others!) lol



It's strange how some get postcards and emails while others only get emails. I've checked my account on Sephora just now, and everything seems fine. Yet I still don't get postcards... Maybe they're saving expenses by not sending everyone postcards?

I agree, if the internet were to ever fail, chaos would be everywhere ha.


----------



## mcoco

bagfashionista said:


> same -- i haven't been getting the mailings for years, and my profile has it set to receive it -- i've asked the SA at the store, and have even called the cust service line...no avail.



That seems extremely strange...


----------



## chocochipjunkie

My email just arrived!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ My email as well! Yay!


----------



## All About LV

mine too...yay!


----------



## GoGlam

Same here!


----------



## karman

Still no email for me...


----------



## nancypants

can a non VIB use the code online?


----------



## mcoco

I also didn't receive an email...


----------



## mcoco

nancypants said:


> can a non VIB use the code online?



I'm not quite sure, but I doubt you can. Since why would they even call it a VIB sale if non-VIBs can access it?


----------



## Lindsay2367

nancypants said:


> can a non VIB use the code online?



I think you have to be a VIB.  If you aren't, when you try to place an order using the VIB code, it should reject it.  You would need to get code given out to VIBs for a friend's use.  They sent a card for a friend's use with a one time use code in the mailing.  Not sure about whether the email also contains the same code for a friend.  But it says that if you use the code in store, you have to have a VIB with you when you purchase.


----------



## lawchick

I didn't get my email and I'm a VIB.  It starts on Thursday right?


----------



## AAdams

Weird, I bet I get minimally one or two emails a day from Sephora.


----------



## gymangel812

lawchick said:


> I didn't get my email and I'm a VIB.  It starts on Thursday right?


you can probably still order online because the code is the same (as long as it shows online that you are VIB). i'm guessing if you go in store and show you are VIB, they will give you the discount.


----------



## mcoco

I just recently got my email from Sephora. Check again to see if they sent it to you.


----------



## bnjj

I got my 20% email today and for the first time, IIRC, Canadians can use the code online.  Hallelujah.


----------



## lacey29

If anyone has an extra code I would love one. My mom just asked for a Clarisonic and I gave out my two codes for the F&F sale to members before she told me! Please PM me if you have a code you aren't using, it will be so appreciated.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lacey29 said:


> If anyone has an extra code I would love one. My mom just asked for a Clarisonic and I gave out my two codes for the F&F sale to members before she told me! Please PM me if you have a code you aren't using, it will be so appreciated.


 
Beauty.com is having their F&F right now too. 20% off. That could be an option as well!


----------



## QTbebe

bnjj said:


> I got my 20% email today and for the first time, IIRC, Canadians can use the code online.  Hallelujah.



wow that is great to hear! finally we can use the code online!


----------



## karman

I finally got my email late last night too. Phew!


----------



## lawchick

gymangel812 said:


> you can probably still order online because the code is the same (as long as it shows online that you are VIB). i'm guessing if you go in store and show you are VIB, they will give you the discount.



Good idea.  I'm going to try it.  Thanks.


----------



## lacey29

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Beauty.com is having their F&F right now too. 20% off. That could be an option as well!



Thanks for the tip! I have a gift card I wanted to use up at Sephora to make the cost lower though


----------



## Chloe_chick999

lacey29 said:


> If anyone has an extra code I would love one. My mom just asked for a Clarisonic and I gave out my two codes for the F&F sale to members before she told me! Please PM me if you have a code you aren't using, it will be so appreciated.



Do u still need a code?


----------



## isabelle18

I would love to have a code too. If anyone has an extra code please pm. I am planning on getting the dior rouge lipstick 999 and hourglass foundation. Thank you!!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

isabelle18 said:


> I would love to have a code too. If anyone has an extra code please pm. I am planning on getting the dior rouge lipstick 999 and hourglass foundation. Thank you!!



I'm sorry girl, it's gone


----------



## lacey29

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Do u still need a code?



Hi Chloe. I do!


----------



## kleap

If anyone has an extra code they're not using, can I pls have it?  I'm hoping to purchase the clarisonic opal. Thx in advance.


----------



## chocochipjunkie

Sephora's desktop site and iphone app don't seem to be working for me... anyone else having that problem?


----------



## katran26

Sephora rant:

Every year I wait for the 20% off event to buy the large Creme Ancienne, and every single year, Sephora has been claiming it's "out of stock." Last night around 11pm, it was available, and the same for the past few years. I feel like they are intentionally removing very pricey items from the sale. So mad! 

My VIB "Rouge" status is useless; I think I'm going to head to Neiman Marcus instead from now on.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

If I'm not VIB would I still be able to use a code?


----------



## candiebear

katran26 said:


> Sephora rant:
> 
> Every year I wait for the 20% off event to buy the large Creme Ancienne, and every single year, Sephora has been claiming it's "out of stock." Last night around 11pm, it was available, and the same for the past few years. I feel like they are intentionally removing very pricey items from the sale. So mad!
> 
> My VIB "Rouge" status is useless; I think I'm going to head to Neiman Marcus instead from now on.



I would email or call up customer service and complain. I'd make them give me a rain check on that!


----------



## redrose000

Check your CC charges for those that placed an order at the start of the sale.
There was a glitch that said your "order has been processed in red" but yet no order number. 
My CC was charged multiple times but only one with an order number.


----------



## QTbebe

i still did not get the email yet, however I tried the VIB code online, and it works! however I want to pick up some stuff in store, wonder if they really need to see the email... anyone want to forward me a copy? I'm a VIB rouge so I should get the discount in store also.

I also realized that I haven't been getting emails from sephora, I think I unsubscribed to them cause there was just too many emails.


----------



## katran26

candiebear said:


> I would email or call up customer service and complain. I'd make them give me a rain check on that!




Thanks hun! I just did that- we'll see what they say...that's the one thing I really wanted  every year it's never available during the 20% off...I'm going to do a search for other over $200 items and see if that's also the case


----------



## Lindsay2367

katran26 said:


> Thanks hun! I just did that- we'll see what they say...that's the one thing I really wanted  every year it's never available during the 20% off...I'm going to do a search for other over $200 items and see if that's also the case



I think the same thing happened last year when I tried to buy a Tria.  Sephora could be removing the products that are really expensive, or maybe it's just that everyone has the same idea and waits until the promotions to buy expensive things, and them they sell out right away.  Who knows.

I had stuff in my cart last night that I purchased this morning, and a few of the YSL lipsticks and lip glosses were sold out by this morning.  And they never have the larger sizes of the Living Proof Full shampoo and conditioner, but it seems like they run out of it frequently throughout the year anyway.


----------



## GoGlam

candiebear said:


> I would email or call up customer service and complain. I'd make them give me a rain check on that!






katran26 said:


> Sephora rant:
> 
> Every year I wait for the 20% off event to buy the large Creme Ancienne, and every single year, Sephora has been claiming it's "out of stock." Last night around 11pm, it was available, and the same for the past few years. I feel like they are intentionally removing very pricey items from the sale. So mad!
> 
> My VIB "Rouge" status is useless; I think I'm going to head to Neiman Marcus instead from now on.



+1 I've actually made them give me a rain check on one of the hair removal systems once.  The most expensive item I get from sephora at $200 has so far been available each time


----------



## katran26

GoGlam said:


> +1 I've actually made them give me a rain check on one of the hair removal systems once.  The most expensive item I get from sephora at $200 has so far been available each time




I bought it elsewhere...at my Fresh boutique where I used my customer loyalty punch card and got $50 off anyways...

I'm not sure if it's worth being a VIB Rouge anymore...I mostly buy Fresh and Guerlain and will probably get those at other stores from now on


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

shoppinggalnyc said:


> If I'm not VIB would I still be able to use a code?



It only for vib or rouge vib. Unless someone send you a invite.


----------



## katran26

Lindsay2367 said:


> I think the same thing happened last year when I tried to buy a Tria.  Sephora could be removing the products that are really expensive, or maybe it's just that everyone has the same idea and waits until the promotions to buy expensive things, and them they sell out right away.  Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> I had stuff in my cart last night that I purchased this morning, and a few of the YSL lipsticks and lip glosses were sold out by this morning.  And they never have the larger sizes of the Living Proof Full shampoo and conditioner, but it seems like they run out of it frequently throughout the year anyway.




Thanks for this! I'm not the only one...I think for Sephora to do this is just really tricky and unfair. The 20% off was the only benefit of being a VIB Rouge- the samples are lame, in fact, I get nothing out of it.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

My card was charged few times too. And I waited until 3am yst. Right after I place the order the system crushed.  But it charged my card n I thought maybe it busy I get a email later. And wakeup with nothing.  And few items that I wanted is sold out too. N called customer service. They gave me 500point. :/


----------



## ozmodiar

katran26 said:


> Thanks for this! I'm not the only one...I think for Sephora to do this is just really tricky and unfair. The 20% off was the only benefit of being a VIB Rouge- the samples are lame, in fact, I get nothing out of it.



I think they just don't stock too many of those pricey items and they sell out when the coupon goes active because so many people are waiting to stock up using this discount. I've had a few relatively inexpensive items in my cart the night before and find them gone early the next morning.

I'd definitely try for a rain check if what I wanted wasn't available in local stores, especially since it seems like there were problems with the heavy traffic on the site last night.


----------



## katran26

I would completely agree- but, I tried at 12am sharp several years in a row and it's always been unavailable only at that time...I find that a bit suspicious


----------



## exotikittenx

katran26 said:


> Sephora rant:
> 
> Every year I wait for the 20% off event to buy the large Creme Ancienne, and every single year, Sephora has been claiming it's "out of stock." Last night around 11pm, it was available, and the same for the past few years. I feel like they are intentionally removing very pricey items from the sale. So mad!
> 
> My VIB "Rouge" status is useless; I think I'm going to head to Neiman Marcus instead from now on.



You should.  The VIB status is useless.  You can't even stack codes, they could at least let you use two.


----------



## katran26

exotikittenx said:


> You should.  The VIB status is useless.  You can't even stack codes, they could at least let you use two.




Agree- btw, I have 1000 pts and I'm not using them because the gifts are really bad this year


----------



## chocochipjunkie

exotikittenx said:


> You should.  The VIB status is useless.  You can't even stack codes, they could at least let you use two.




Agree! Why limit to just 1 code? Greedy


----------



## karman

The Sephora near my office was a gong show. I probably lined up for 20+ minutes just to pay, with the lady behind me constantly hitting my purse with her massive purse and hair dryer that she was purchasing (plus she didn't get the hint, either). I could've ordered online but was happy I went in person because the Marchesa set I was looking for is now OOS online. 

I saw a lady rack up a $800+ bill! She must have waited for a long time for this promo!

I'm also very disappointed in the Rouge status...if it's no different from being a VIB, why implement it in the first place? We get the same % off, same samples, same points required for samples, no free gifts, no events... the free shipping is nice but with 3 stores in my city, it's only useful if something I need is out of stock in store or online only, or I'm too lazy to drive to a B&M store.


----------



## VanessaJean

I'm very excited that Canadians can use it this time. I placed my order today.


----------



## GoGlam

I'm a little confused about the reports of multiple charges...

According to credit card regulations, a company cannot charge until the item ships.


----------



## Lindsay2367

karman said:


> I saw a lady rack up a $800+ bill! She must have waited for a long time for this promo!
> 
> I'm also very disappointed in the Rouge status...if it's no different from being a VIB, why implement it in the first place? We get the same % off, same samples, same points required for samples, no free gifts, no events... the free shipping is nice but with 3 stores in my city, it's only useful if something I need is out of stock in store or online only, or I'm too lazy to drive to a B&M store.



I usually wait until the 20% off sale, and then stock up.  Usually lasts me a good part of the year, or at least until the 15% off sale in the spring.  I think my total was about $850 today before the discount, which is way less than I have spent in years past.  But I got an email from Ole Henriksen about their F&F sale going on now, so I will buy that stuff there.  No sense in giving Sephora that money when they don't do anything for Rouge members (or really, VIBs as well).  So I am just planning to purchase anything from brands that have F&F sales soon through those websites instead.  I only bought the stuff I did at Sephora today because I can't get it for sure with a discount at other brand websites anytime soon.

I have almost 9,000 points, and I have no idea what I will ever use them on.  I picked up two 100 point perks and one 500 point perk today, just because I figure I might as well try and use the points up.  But there are never any decent rewards.  And I at least was hoping that after all my complaining here this week that Sephora would surprise me by offering something awesome as a perk during the VIB event, but no such luck.


----------



## Lindsay2367

Oh, wait, I should add that I did get a little bag from Sephora with my order today!  I am sure it will be plastic or something, and it has a big pair of lips on it.  Perfect place to store my mini bite lipstick!


----------



## unluckystars

Lindsay2367 said:


> Oh, wait, I should add that I did get a little bag from Sephora with my order today!  I am sure it will be plastic or something, and it has a big pair of lips on it.  Perfect place to store my mini bite lipstick!



Its the tote bag!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks! Anyone have an invite you're not going to use?



sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> It only for vib or rouge vib. Unless someone send you a invite.


----------



## bnjj

deleted


----------



## GoGlam

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Thanks! Anyone have an invite you're not going to use?



PM me your email I'll send you the invite


----------



## exotikittenx

katran26 said:


> Agree- btw, I have 1000 pts and I'm not using them because the gifts are really bad this year



Yes.  I find that department stores offer way better gifts, not to mention purchasing from the company directly.  And they offer sales, too.


----------



## saban

I have an extra code if anyone needs it.


----------



## GoGlam

I'm so curious, what gifts do these brands and department stores offer?  All I've seen are gifts of products that are either bad color palettes or poorly selling products.


----------



## saban

GoGlam said:


> I'm so curious, what gifts do these brands and department stores offer?  All I've seen are gifts of products that are either bad color palettes or poorly selling products.




I think it depends on the relationship with the SA in regards to gifts.  In the past I have been gifted deluxe samples or even store testers.

I went to Sephora today though and a very lovely guy ( I think his name was Kenny) was giving 30ml bottles filled with your fragrance of choice with a personally engraved leather cover to those that bought Atelier colognes.  

I thought that was a very nice and different gift with purchase.  Granted the colognes aren't cheap but the gift was definitely an incentive.  However, that does have more to do with Atelier than it does with Sephora.


----------



## GoGlam

saban said:


> I think it depends on the relationship with the SA in regards to gifts.  In the past I have been gifted deluxe samples or even store testers.
> 
> I went to Sephora today though and a very lovely guy ( I think his name was Kenny) was giving 30ml bottles filled with your fragrance of choice with a personally engraved leather cover to those that bought Atelier colognes.
> 
> I thought that was a very nice and different gift with purchase.  Granted the colognes aren't cheap but the gift was definitely an incentive.  However, that does have more to do with Atelier than it does with Sephora.



I guess it would never apply to me because I don't stick with one brand for most of my products.  Most companies have their strengths so I jump around.  Not to mention I would have to visit the SA when they're working and figure that with my schedule. :/ i receive so many great deluxe samples from sephora and have used so many samples of products from requests while in store that I don't think an SA could compare


----------



## candiebear

Ahh I'm so glad other people feel the same way about the samples! I strongly dislike perfume samples - I never wear perfume so they're a waste on me. Finally today and last week I received skincare samples! I wish they always gave out skincare samples


----------



## HiromiT

I'm so glad Canadians can use the code online this year!! I hated the mayhem in stores and the long queues at the till. So far, I've picked up goodies for myself and some Christmas gifts. I may even put in a second order!


----------



## saban

saban said:


> I have an extra code if anyone needs it.



gone


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

You PM box is full - I can't PM you 



GoGlam said:


> PM me your email I'll send you the invite


----------



## GoGlam

shoppinggalnyc said:


> You PM box is full - I can't PM you



Just deleted some msgs, try again


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> I guess it would never apply to me because I don't stick with one brand for most of my products.  Most companies have their strengths so I jump around.  Not to mention I would have to visit the SA when they're working and figure that with my schedule. :/ i receive so many great deluxe samples from sephora and have used so many samples of products from requests while in store that I don't think an SA could compare



If you find a nice sales rep at saks or nordies, they can cross sell and are far more generous with keeping their clients happy.
I sometimes do bloomies and same.
For some reasons, neiman hires some pretty  stuck up individuals. Ime.
Can't stand shopping there
Sephora is ok but they need to carry more brands online and offline.


----------



## nc.girl

Anyone have a code they wouldn't mind sharing? I'm only a BI, not a VIB. I shop at far too many makeup places to hit the magic number for VIB status at Sephora.


----------



## GoGlam

limom said:


> If you find a nice sales rep at saks or nordies, they can cross sell and are far more generous with keeping their clients happy.
> I sometimes do bloomies and same.
> For some reasons, neiman hires some pretty  stuck up individuals. Ime.
> Can't stand shopping there
> Sephora is ok but they need to carry more brands online and offline.



Yes! Neimans has been a no for me for many years.  As a young girl I would walk in with cash bc I didn't have a bank or CC back then.. SAs would give me attitude bc they had to ring up a cash sale and count the money.  Then I got a bank card and was promptly told they "only take AmEx." I vowed to never shop there ever again and that's been about 15 years ago.  They are such snobby you-know-whats... Yet I'm the one coming in with the money!!! 

Finding a nice SA that has stuck around at a store for a long time hasn't worked out for me just yet (apart from my clothing, shoe and bag SAs).


----------



## isabelle18

Anyone has an extra code to share? I would love to have one. Thanks!


----------



## katran26

GoGlam said:


> Yes! Neimans has been a no for me for many years.  As a young girl I would walk in with cash bc I didn't have a bank or CC back then.. SAs would give me attitude bc they had to ring up a cash sale and count the money.  Then I got a bank card and was promptly told they "only take AmEx." I vowed to never shop there ever again and that's been about 15 years ago.  They are such snobby you-know-whats... Yet I'm the one coming in with the money!!!
> 
> Finding a nice SA that has stuck around at a store for a long time hasn't worked out for me just yet (apart from my clothing, shoe and bag SAs).




It's funny because NM did that to me too- then after 2008 they deigned themselves to take ALL cc's because they were hurting financially and only accepting an NM card or AmEx didn't make sense. I eventually got an NM card even though the perks aren't that amazing. That said, they carry EVERYTHING Guerlain- unlike sephora which has a very limited supply. They also have Chanel and Oribe, unlike sephora.


----------



## chocochipjunkie

I have an extra code, whoever wants it can PM me.


----------



## pmburk

I have a 20% code a friend gave me (I'm not a VIB) - I probably won't be using it so if anyone wants it PM me!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks - just PMd you 



GoGlam said:


> Just deleted some msgs, try again


----------



## petiteish

I would love a 20% off coupon code if anyone has a spare to share. I'm new to Purse Forum, so I'm not allowed to PM yet, but if anyone wants to make a new friend, you can email me at petiteish@gmail.com  Thanks!!


----------



## pmburk

^ Email sent.


----------



## petiteish

pmburk said:


> ^ Email sent.


Shout out to pmburk for being awesome


----------



## Mellee

Does anyone else have a VIB code they can spare? If so, please PM me. Thanks so much!


----------



## chocochipjunkie

Mellee said:


> Does anyone else have a VIB code they can spare? If so, please PM me. Thanks so much!




PM'd you


----------



## Mellee

chocochipjunkie said:


> PM'd you


Got it~ Thank you *chocochip*!!!


----------



## mcoco

Glad you ladies got the email later that night or the next day!  Sephora really needs to step up their customer service and I agree that the "rewards" VIBs get are basically useless.

The 20% off event is practically the only time I do most of my shopping (besides Boxing Day and when there are birthdays). Just placed 4 orders this morning! And planning to go in stores today since some things are sold out online.


----------



## devoted7

If anyone has an extra code can they please kindly PM me thanks


----------



## Lindsay2367

I should have an extra code.  If anyone wants it, PM me.


----------



## francot1

Went last evening to my Sephora store, and I am so disappointed. No samples this year, and tote bag is really junky. In years past they always had food the first day of the event, but this year there was nothing and when I inquired they said corporate would not allow them to have food anymore. 

Don't know why I bother anymore with Sephora, just ordered last week from Space NK and received $20 off 75, and loads of samples and a free gift with purchase. Also earned reward dollars $5 for every $100, which is way better than the useless points Sephora gives.


----------



## VanessaJean

What is everyone getting?? I might place another order and I want some ideas.


----------



## GoGlam

VanessaJean said:


> What is everyone getting?? I might place another order and I want some ideas.



Perfection Gel / Eye Perfection Gel Bright
CLINIQUE Antiperspirant-Deodorant Roll-On 
Anthony Logistics For Men Alcohol Free Deodorant
Yves Saint Laurent ROUGE PUR COUTURE
Vernis À Lèvres Glossy Stain 7 Corail Aquatique
AmorePacific Moisture Bound Spa Kit
Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette 
ALTERNA Bamboo Smooth Anti-Humidity Hair Spray Bamboo Smooth 
ALTERNA Caviar Repair Duo
Drybar 100 Proof Treatment Oil
Silk'n Flash&Go Replacement Cartridge Clarisonic Replacement Brush Head Twin-Pack  Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer SPF 15 samples
Dior Hydra Life BB Creme Broad Spectrum SPF 30 samples
Escada Cherry In The Air samples
Josie Maran Argan Oil Hair Serum BI 100 PT
Julep Freedom Polymer Top Coat / BI 100 PT


----------



## Lindsay2367

VanessaJean said:


> What is everyone getting?? I might place another order and I want some ideas.



In my second order, I tried to order a few more Dior skincare products.  Almost every single one was sold out.  Same with the SK-II skincare products.  Not happy.  I know that there is a large volume of people ordering products now, but the fact that everything is sold out now is ridiculous.  Even the YSL lipsticks and lip glosses I wanted are out of stock.  I guess having the VIB discount doesn't really matter anyway, since everything is out of stock!

Definitely going to Saks and Nordstrom this week to see what product lines they stock in the store by me to see how feasible it would be to start shopping there instead of Sephora.


----------



## Julie_16

I didn't make it to VIB status this year but if anyone has an extra code, I'd really appreciate it!  I can't PM yet but please email me at juliekathleen85@gmail.com if you have an extra one . Thanks!!


----------



## sunglow

Julie_16 said:


> I didn't make it to VIB status this year but if anyone has an extra code, I'd really appreciate it!  I can't PM yet but please email me at juliekathleen85@gmail.com if you have an extra one . Thanks!!



Sent


----------



## Julie_16

sunglow said:


> Sent


Thanks Sunglow, you are awesome!!!


----------



## colaangel

If you still have an extra code, could you please email me at zhaogy04@gmail.com?

Thank you very much!!


----------



## saisaihe

Does anyone have a spare code? If so, please pm me. Thank you soooooo much!


----------



## Madinat

hi ladies (and gents) if anyone has an extra code they can spare can you please email me?
my addy is sijushops@gmail.com
thanks so much! i can't believe they made it so exclusive this year! i'm only $17 away from VIB, boo!!!!


----------



## kf92

If anyone has an extra code, can you please PM me?  I appreciate it!  Thank you!


----------



## sumita

I have a code if someone wants one, please PM if you would like it.


----------



## BagsRLoVe

can anyone kindly send me a code...thank you in advance !


----------



## AnnieKiwi

Anyone has an extra code they can send me?? Here's my email is annieng408@gmail.com.  TIA!!


----------



## trepidationdreams

If anyone has a code they're willing to part with, I would really appreciate it! TIA!


----------



## TaraP

VanessaJean said:


> What is everyone getting?? I might place another order and I want some ideas.



This order extended my VIB status through 2014...  

Chloe See by Chloé Paint a Scent / See by Chloé Paint a Scent 0.5 oz Eau de Parfum
L'Occitane Shea Butter Extra Gentle Soap / Shea Butter Extra Gentle Soap Lavender
L'Occitane Shea Butter Extra Gentle Soap / Shea Butter Extra Gentle Soap Milk
Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion Tube - Eden / Eyeshadow Primer Potion Tube - Eden Eden
Illamasqua Lipstick / Lipstick Plunge
L'Occitane Lavender Organic Hand Purifying Gel / Lavender Organic Hand Purifying Gel
Illamasqua Speckled Nail Varnish / Speckled Nail Varnish Scarce
Benefit Cosmetics Hoola / Hoola Hoola
Urban Decay Grind House / Grind House
L'Occitane Shea Butter Ultra Rich Body Lotion / Shea Butter Ultra Rich Body Lotion
Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer 
Agave Oil Treatment
Murad Hydro-Dynamic® Ultimate Moisture 
Thierry Mugler Angel Sweet Temptations Gift Set 
VIB Lips Tote / VIB Lips Tote
SEPHORA COLLECTION Nail Patch Art / Nail Patch Art A26 Valentine's Day
The New Black Cream Puff Light Confections 5-Piece Set / Cream Puff Light Confections 5-Piece Set
Thierry Mugler Angel BI 500 PT / BI 500 PT
Benefit Real Birthday Turn-Ons Happy Birthday Beautiful


----------



## Iluvbags

limom said:


> If you find a nice sales rep at saks or nordies, they can cross sell and are far more generous with keeping their clients happy.
> I sometimes do bloomies and same.
> For some reasons, neiman hires some pretty  stuck up individuals. Ime.
> Can't stand shopping there
> Sephora is ok but they need to carry more brands online and offline.



OMG I cannot agree more about the snobby SA's at Neimans. I've been noticing this for years. It's like they go though some type of training that requires them to be rude. Even the SA's at the Louis Vuitton inside Neimans were A-holes on a consistent basis. I used to only go there as a last resort. 
Same for a bunch of the ladies at cosmetics counters. Really weird. Sucks too because they have so many great cosmetic brands there.


----------



## katran26

Iluvbags said:


> OMG I cannot agree more about the snobby SA's at Neimans. I've been noticing this for years. It's like they go though some type of training that requires them to be rude. Even the SA's at the Louis Vuitton inside Neimans were A-holes on a consistent basis. I used to only go there as a last resort.
> Same for a bunch of the ladies at cosmetics counters. Really weird. Sucks too because they have so many great cosmetic brands there.




Main reason I tend to buy NM cosmetics online


----------



## sarahs0pretty

Does anyone have an extra friend code?? Please!!!!! PM me. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## msjennie

Anyone has an extra code please send me one thanks  pm me please! Thanks


----------



## Swanky

Please do not post your e-mail publicly and then report it begging us to remove it later.ush:


----------



## coco324

If anyone has an extra code please PM me! I would really appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## van209

Enjoy the code please post after used thank you


----------



## AshleyL

EDIT: Invite already sent to first PM, sorry


----------



## loves it all

van209 said:


> View attachment 2394383
> 
> Enjoy the code please post after used thank you


Used this! Thank u


----------



## TaraP

I have an extra code.. Please PM if you'd like it...


----------



## Mimmy

This code should work online. I don't think I need to accompany anyone online. 

Please just post if you use it. Thanks!


----------



## iheartshoes83

Used. Thanks!!! 



Mimmy said:


> This code should work online. I don't think I need to accompany anyone online.
> 
> Please just post if you use it. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2394443


----------



## katran26

Pm me if anyone wants a code!


----------



## TaraP

TaraP said:


> I have an extra code.. Please PM if you'd like it...



Gone...


----------



## katran26

katran26 said:


> Pm me if anyone wants a code!



this has been spoken for! thanks!


----------



## sumita

sumita said:


> I have a code if someone wants one, please PM if you would like it.


Already sent out.


----------



## adoreburberry

I would appreciate a code if possible . Ty in advance!


----------



## pink sapphire

adoreburberry said:


> I would appreciate a code if possible . Ty in advance!


 I would love a code to thanks


----------



## lettuceshop

pink sapphire said:


> I would love a code to thanks




I have a code


----------



## msjennie

Hello, anyone has extra code? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cdinh87

Hi!! Can I have an extra code if someone has one available? I'd very much appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## mytwocents

if anyone has a code left over can you please PM me? Thanks


----------



## cassisberry

Here's a 20% code.  Expires 11/11.  Enjoy!
vpt6qn9mga9e


----------



## chrho

Hi ladies, I would really appreciate if anyone can PM me an extra code. Thanks a bunch! *Muah*~


----------



## jainedoe

hi, if anyone has an extra VIB friend coupon, please message me! i really want to try the naked palette


----------



## kellymcd

Here is my friend code. Please post if used 

Vppc9mg39zm3


----------



## petiteish

cassisberry said:


> Here's a 20% code.  Expires 11/11.  Enjoy!
> vpt6qn9mga9e


Used this. Thank you!!!


----------



## jainedoe

kellymcd said:


> Here is my friend code. Please post if used
> 
> Vppc9mg39zm3



I just used this. Thank you!!


----------



## titania029

Here is my code:

vph6qga7jnc3


----------



## Frivole88

Here's another one:

vpa8p6dm68dc


----------



## shopnaddict

Here is a code
vpcq4hfg964r


----------



## d3star

anyone got an extra code? please pm me TIA!


----------



## msjennie

if anyone has an extra VIB code, I'd greatly appreciate it! PM me Please thanks in advance!


----------



## Swanky

Did it end?


----------



## msjennie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Did it end?


Today is the last day.


----------



## Kfoorya2

I am very disappointed there are so many things I wanted that are sold out! As a vib rouge I think I am not going to sephora that much after this


----------



## katran26

Kfoorya2 said:


> I am very disappointed there are so many things I wanted that are sold out! As a vib rouge I think I am not going to sephora that much after this



I feel the same way - even items that aren't too $$$, like YSL lip stain, most colors are sold out...


----------



## phiphi

hi ladies! i was wondering if anyone had a code to PM me? thanks SO much!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Do you still need one? If so, pm me your email address.


----------



## Lindsay2367

katran26 said:


> I feel the same way - even items that aren't too $$$, like YSL lip stain, most colors are sold out...



+1.  I just don't don't understand the business sense in offering a Friends & Family event for Sephora employees (who I believe already get a discount on purchases) and their friends (who may have zero loyalty to Sephora and only shop there during the F&F promotion) before offering it to loyal customers.  Because then the VIBs and VIB Rogues are left picking through what isn't already out of stock.  I went on the site again contemplating picking up a few things, and pretty much every single thing I was interested was sold out.  So the discount ended up being almost worthless for me this year.  

Sephora's practices this year certainly do not spark any sense of loyalty to the company for me, since it appears that the company really doesn't care about keeping its loyal customers happy.


----------



## GoGlam

Lindsay2367 said:


> +1.  I just don't don't understand the business sense in offering a Friends & Family event for Sephora employees (who I believe already get a discount on purchases) and their friends (who may have zero loyalty to Sephora and only shop there during the F&F promotion) before offering it to loyal customers.  Because then the VIBs and VIB Rogues are left picking through what isn't already out of stock.  I went on the site again contemplating picking up a few things, and pretty much every single thing I was interested was sold out.  So the discount ended up being almost worthless for me this year.
> 
> Sephora's practices this year certainly do not spark any sense of loyalty to the company for me, since it appears that the company really doesn't care about keeping its loyal customers happy.



This is a good point, F&F should come after VIB


----------



## sumorani

If anyone has a code willing to share, can you please pm me? TIA!


----------



## bonchicgenre

Here is a code...
Vpb9cqzqz7qp


----------



## bonchicgenre

I bought a few things online and then went in store to see what was "out of stock" and my store had those items. Granted it's a smaller market but the only sephora for an hour+ until the one in penny's opens in December. 
The employees at the store are generally very helpful. I just reached rouge status so I think I will see if I can set up a time for them to do my eye makeup for a holiday party. 
I don't really see the difference between rouge and regular vib though. 

Hope someone can use the code I posted for some goodies!!


----------



## phiphi

bonchicgenre said:


> I bought a few things online and then went in store to see what was "out of stock" and my store had those items. Granted it's a smaller market but the only sephora for an hour+ until the one in penny's opens in December.
> The employees at the store are generally very helpful. I just reached rouge status so I think I will see if I can set up a time for them to do my eye makeup for a holiday party.
> I don't really see the difference between rouge and regular vib though.
> 
> Hope someone can use the code I posted for some goodies!!



missed your code bonchicgenre but it was really nice of you to post!!


----------



## katran26

Lindsay2367 said:


> +1.  I just don't don't understand the business sense in offering a Friends & Family event for Sephora employees (who I believe already get a discount on purchases) and their friends (who may have zero loyalty to Sephora and only shop there during the F&F promotion) before offering it to loyal customers.  Because then the VIBs and VIB Rogues are left picking through what isn't already out of stock.  I went on the site again contemplating picking up a few things, and pretty much every single thing I was interested was sold out.  So the discount ended up being almost worthless for me this year.
> 
> Sephora's practices this year certainly do not spark any sense of loyalty to the company for me, since it appears that the company really doesn't care about keeping its loyal customers happy.



ITA!! In fact, I was so mad that the Fresh items I wanted were "out of stock" I went to my Fresh store and bought all the items there - almost $450 worth. Money that I'm happy did not go to Sephora.


----------



## ShoeLover

nm


----------



## Kfoorya2

Lindsay2367 said:


> +1.  I just don't don't understand the business sense in offering a Friends & Family event for Sephora employees (who I believe already get a discount on purchases) and their friends (who may have zero loyalty to Sephora and only shop there during the F&F promotion) before offering it to loyal customers.  Because then the VIBs and VIB Rogues are left picking through what isn't already out of stock.  I went on the site again contemplating picking up a few things, and pretty much every single thing I was interested was sold out.  So the discount ended up being almost worthless for me this year.
> 
> Sephora's practices this year certainly do not spark any sense of loyalty to the company for me, since it appears that the company really doesn't care about keeping its loyal customers happy.




Exactly!!!!!! I am glad that some of you share my frustrations regarding this, I called sephora customer service and they don't care "the code will end tonight and that's it" as they said!


----------



## pond23

The event ends tonight at 11:59 PST.


----------



## whitneyg

Does anyone have an extra code to share? My friend just reached VIB status last month and they gave her a code that's tied to her account, but didn't give her one to share, even when she called customer service to ask them about it.  TIA!


----------



## ec2444

Hi!

If anyone can pm me a code, that would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## terps08

My order also extended my VIB until 2014.  I spend too much at Sephora!

Boscia Mask Medley
Origins Charcoal Mask
Ole Henriksen Truth to Go Vitamin C Wipes
Boscia Pink Peppermint Blotting Linens
DevaCurl No-Poo Cleanser
Diorshow Iconic Mascara (have only tried Extase, so I am excited to try Iconic!)
Josie Maran Whipped Body Butter
Clarisonic Replacement Brush Head (stocked up - always need these throughout the year)
Ole Henriksen Sheer Transformation
Art of Shaving Shaving Cream for my man friend


----------



## Swanky

I broke mine up into 5 orders for extra treats, lol!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I broke mine up into 5 orders for extra treats, lol!


 
Hahahah I like the way you think Swanky!


----------



## sumita

I had sent a code out, but it looks like the person never logged back. I don't want it to go to waste so here is the code.

vpxztn4ag3q7


----------



## mytwocents

if you are using a code for 20% off, you can't get any other sample like the 8 piece sample bag  right?


----------



## Lindsay2367

mytwocents said:


> if you are using a code for 20% off, you can't get any other sample like the 8 piece sample bag  right?



Correct.


----------



## sushiixp

sumita said:


> I had sent a code out, but it looks like the person never logged back. I don't want it to go to waste so here is the code.
> 
> vpxztn4ag3q7


Already used.

Does any one have an extra code to spare? :\


----------



## vfab

Hi ladies. I agree that Sephora is not doing much for us this year. I also found that many of the things I wanted were sold out online on day 1 and when I went into the store this year the free tote bag was empty and flimsy. Last year I got a nice quality tote bag full of deluxe samples and it was more of a party the first day of the sale with lots of goodies and product reps but no such thing this year. I also think it sucks that they only allow one code per order, there is no reason why a VIB or especially VIB Rouge should not get the discount and the blitz bags in one order.

Despite Sephora and their many issues, I purchased all of my friends items for them to get my yearly total up so my VIB can be extended :shame: so none of them needed my extra code so hopefully someone here can use it.

vpu78xfz8wt4


----------



## Chronos

I have an extra code for 20% off. Hopefully someone can put it to good use. 

vpm397vg6d2k


----------



## Anna1

I also have a spare code. Pm me if you need one &#128522;


----------



## pink sapphire

Anna1 said:


> I also have a spare code. Pm me if you need one &#128522;


I tried to place an order yesterday online  didn't have code  lady on phone would not place order but went in to Sephora talked to manager he  put in code I spent$300 in store then he placed an order  of $ 120 on line as didn't have items  that's after 20% discount he said he didn't understand why they wouldn't of given me a discount with that  kind of order definetly VIB status now  it paid for we to ask for  the discount ..


----------



## brklynkgurl

Omg, last few hours and I still haven't gotten my code from my sil!!

Can someone please send me a code?  It will qualify me for VIB status, and I'll be able to help other next year!  Thanks in advance!  Trying not to freak out......


----------



## sushiixp

vfab said:


> Hi ladies. I agree that Sephora is not doing much for us this year. I also found that many of the things I wanted were sold out online on day 1 and when I went into the store this year the free tote bag was empty and flimsy. Last year I got a nice quality tote bag full of deluxe samples and it was more of a party the first day of the sale with lots of goodies and product reps but no such thing this year. I also think it sucks that they only allow one code per order, there is no reason why a VIB or especially VIB Rouge should not get the discount and the blitz bags in one order.
> 
> Despite Sephora and their many issues, I purchased all of my friends items for them to get my yearly total up so my VIB can be extended :shame: so none of them needed my extra code so hopefully someone here can use it.
> 
> vpu78xfz8wt4


Thank you for sharing this vfab. I was able to redeem this code.


----------



## brklynkgurl

Nvm!  I found a code and was able to put my order through...yay!!

I am buying 3 of the Alterna hair kits....hopefully it will make my hair grow fuller!


----------



## trigirl

Here is mine! Please post when used. Happy shopping!


----------



## drdivyne

trigirl said:


> View attachment 2395917
> 
> 
> Here is mine! Please post when used. Happy shopping!


Thank you, I used this code


----------



## whitneyg

I'm still looking for a code if anyone has an extra! You can PM me or I'll keep checking the thread... Thanks to everyone who has already shared!


----------



## tastangan

Anybody still looking for a code?

vpxq6q7xpce2

Please post once it's used


----------



## cdinh87

tastangan said:


> Anybody still looking for a code?
> 
> vpxq6q7xpce2
> 
> Please post once it's used


 
The code has been redeemed but thank you for sharing. 

It's a shame that you have to be with a VIB to get the discount.  I went shopping yesterday and wanted to purchase a beautyblender and YSL lipstick but I decided not to, if I had the same privilege as a VIB I would've gotten them.  For full price I'd rather buy from Nordstrom.


----------



## Swanky

Well, it's a "reward" for shopping with them throughout the year.


----------



## pink sapphire

cdinh87 said:


> The code has been redeemed but thank you for sharing.
> 
> It's a shame that you have to be with a VIB to get the discount.  I went shopping yesterday and wanted to purchase a beautyblender and YSL lipstick but I decided not to, if I had the same privilege as a VIB I would've gotten them.  For full price I'd rather buy from Nordstrom.


 I spoke to manager and he over rode it if you ask sometimes they will probably give it to you I spent $400  would not have if he hadn't given me code


----------



## gymangel812

pink sapphire said:


> I spoke to manager and he over rode it if you ask sometimes they will probably give it to you I spent $400  would not have if he hadn't given me code


well that makes sense, spending $400 makes you VIB.


----------



## isabelle18

I am still looking for a code


----------



## tastangan

isabelle18 said:


> I am still looking for a code



The sale ended yesterday. Sorry.


----------



## tamburger

VIBtopia still works for VIB members as of today. I have placed 3 orders with that code today.


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

tamburger said:


> VIBtopia still works for VIB members as of today. I have placed 3 orders with that code today.


I was wondering about that. Fluke? Either way, everything that I want is still out of stock


----------



## Mediana

I was late to the party. When I finally got the chance to place an order everything I wanted was sold out. Well, well ... 

Anyone know if there will be another one before the year is over?


----------



## tamburger

BrokenUSNQuill said:


> I was wondering about that. Fluke? Either way, everything that I want is still out of stock


Probably a fluke. Because I called a store yesterday and asked if they were still honoring the discount and they said no. The 20% off discount is expired online today.




Mediana said:


> I was late to the party. When I finally got the chance to place an order everything I wanted was sold out. Well, well ...
> 
> Anyone know if there will be another one before the year is over?



I know they give out those one-time $20 off $50 codes for VIBs around Christmas time. At least they did last year and the year before.


----------



## Mediana

tamburger said:


> I know they give out those one-time $20 off $50 codes for VIBs around Christmas time. At least they did last year and the year before.



Any chance you remember at what date that was?


----------



## tamburger

Mediana said:


> Any chance you remember at what date that was?



Last year is was at the end of November and was good for like 1-2 weeks into December.


----------



## Mediana

tamburger said:


> Last year is was at the end of November and was good for like 1-2 weeks into December.



Wohoo ..perfect. I'm going to the US on Nov 27. Thank you.


----------



## unluckystars

My birthday is dec 3 and I always get it a day or two before my birthday. It always feels like they are sending me an extra gift lol.


----------



## msjennie

Did anyone purchase anything during the VIB sale? My stuff still hasnt even ship yet.. its been a few days now....


----------



## Kfoorya2

msjennie said:


> Did anyone purchase anything during the VIB sale? My stuff still hasnt even ship yet.. its been a few days now....




Same here! I have 3 orders and no news yet


----------



## QTbebe

msjennie said:


> Did anyone purchase anything during the VIB sale? My stuff still hasnt even ship yet.. its been a few days now....



I got my first order already, ordered at the beginning, and got notifications for shipping for the other 2 orders already.


----------



## Weekend shopper

msjennie said:


> Did anyone purchase anything during the VIB sale? My stuff still hasnt even ship yet.. its been a few days now....





Kfoorya2 said:


> Same here! I have 3 orders and no news yet



I called yesterday about my order and was told that due to the sale delivery dates are being pushed back a few days. I placed my order on Monday morning and my delivery date is showing for the 18th.


----------



## msjennie

Weekend shopper said:


> I called yesterday about my order and was told that due to the sale delivery dates are being pushed back a few days. I placed my order on Monday morning and my delivery date is showing for the 18th.


oooh thanks.. Mine doesn't even show when the ship date is.


----------



## Swanky

Wow! I've received 3 out of 6 of mine and I have tracking for the others. 
I placed my orders on the sales's last 2 days.


----------



## chocochipjunkie

I placed orders as soon as the sale started and I received all of my packages already (arrived Monday and Tuesday). I really like the tote bag, most totes are taller and narrow, this is wider at the base. I use it when bringing wider Tupperware to the office


----------



## Weekend shopper

msjennie said:


> oooh thanks.. Mine doesn't even show when the ship date is.



You might want to give them a call. Just give them your information and they should be able to tell you what day you should receive your order.


----------



## gymangel812

my order placed on sunday finally shipped today.


----------



## Kansashalo

Sorry some of you ladies are having to wait.  I placed my order Saturday and received it today.


----------



## devoted7

I placed mine on Monday and it arrived today!


----------



## alliemia

Totally forgot to order Monday, code still worked for me Tues. package came today, but I have 2 day flash shipping.


----------



## lolaluvsu

i bought some items in shades/colors i didn't want because stuff was out of stock. do you think i can exchange for the colors i want within 2/3 weeks when sephora restocks?


----------



## bluejinx

I ordered WAY too much. 
-nars sheer matte foundation in mont blanc
-new nars radient cream foundation refill in mont blanc
-nars cream foundation case
-benefit pore fessional
-urban decay deslick setting spray
-ardency inn boom base
-lippmann big bang set
-lippmann green polish
-butter london giddy kipper
-lippmann wicked set
-makeup forever 112 brush
-tarte off the cuff palette
-smashbox full exposure palette
-marc jacobs blush
-marc jacobs lolita palette
-nails inc cracker set

and i know i got a few more things i cant think of


----------



## Swanky

lolaluvsu said:


> i bought some items in shades/colors i didn't want because stuff was out of stock. do you think i can exchange for the colors i want within 2/3 weeks when sephora restocks?



yes


----------



## msjennie

I just called them today. They said because of the VIB sale the shipment is push back a few days because for the inconvenience they gave me 200 points for my 2 orders


----------



## terebina786

I ordered last Friday (Nov 8th) and my package will be delivered (hopefully) on Monday.  I really do not like their Canadian shipping.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

I got my first order in like 2 or 3 days. But the last order I placed on Nov 11. I still have not get it yet. And it will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## mcoco

terebina786 said:


> I ordered last Friday (Nov 8th) and my package will be delivered (hopefully) on Monday.  I really do not like their Canadian shipping.



I'm on the same boat as you. I also live in Canada and placed 4 orders on November 8. And my first package arrived on November 18. I'm still waiting for the other 3 to arrive.


----------



## niclo

Check your mailboxes, VIBs. I received the $20 off $50 giftcard in the mail on Friday. It's good from 12/04 to 12/16.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Anyone else not get their card in the mail


----------



## Lindsay2367

Code:
	






shoppinggalnyc said:


> Anyone else not get their card in the mail



I haven't gotten mine yet either.  Hopefully it comes in the mail today.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

My mail came today and it's still not here!!!! Where is my card?



Lindsay2367 said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten mine yet either.  Hopefully it comes in the mail today.


----------



## Lindsay2367

shoppinggalnyc said:


> My mail came today and it's still not here!!!! Where is my card?



An apparently, according to Sephora reps, the emails were supposed to be sent out November 30 or December 1.  I didn't get an email either.  If I don't get anything by the start date, I guess I will just have to call in.  

I did notice that, on the back of the card my mom received, they spelled "Sephora" wrong in the email address.


----------



## chocochipjunkie

Lindsay2367 said:


> An apparently, according to Sephora reps, the emails were supposed to be sent out November 30 or December 1.  I didn't get an email either.  If I don't get anything by the start date, I guess I will just have to call in.
> 
> 
> 
> I did notice that, on the back of the card my mom received, they spelled "Sephora" wrong in the email address.




I didn't get the email buy to got the one in the mail last Wednesday.


----------



## chinableu

I received my card just today.


----------



## Kfoorya2

I haven't received anything yet! Crossing my fingers!


----------



## missyb

I got mine the other day for $20


----------



## QTbebe

I unsubscribed to sephora newsletters cause there was just too many emails and I'm a Vib rouge, I don't get emails anymore, but there can check in store.


----------



## Mediana

I haven't received an email yet and it's the 4th today.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

No email, no card


----------



## mee2

I just got my email for $20 off


----------



## pinkstars

My sister got her $20 VIP Reward Card last week, I am still waiting on mine. No email, either.

How do I apply the code at check out? There's a barcode number and a PIN number, which one do I use?


----------



## Mediana

According to Sephora's website the emails should be out on the 5th at the latest, otherwise call them.


----------



## Lindsay2367

I called in today since I hadn't received anything yet.  She gave me the gift card number over the phone.


----------



## pinkstars

Does anyone know?

How do I apply the code at check out? There's a barcode number and a PIN number, which one do I use?

edit:

*- How do I enter my reward card at US checkout? -*


Login in to your account at Sephora.com.
Once you finish shopping, click on Checkout
From the Checkout page, click on the &#8220;+&#8221; symbol next to &#8220;Use a Gift Card or eGift Certificate&#8221; in the Promotions & Gift Cards section.
Enter your Gift Card number and PIN and click on &#8220;Apply&#8221;
Hit the &#8220;Continue" button in the lower right hand corner of the Payment area.You will see the Gift Card amount deducted from your total order on the right hand side of the page.


----------



## Kfoorya2

I just got mine in the email today! Check yours!


----------



## chocochipjunkie

I just got my email saying my $20 reward card was mailed. It also has the same card # and PIN.


----------



## terps08

Got my card in the mail on Saturday and email just a few mins ago!

VIB, but not Rouge (not sure if that makes a difference).


----------



## tgirl25

I am just a BI and got a 15$ with codes today.  I know that is not on the level with some of you guys because I just don't wear enough makeup to spend 300$ a year.  I just wanted to let you all know BI's got a little something too.  They really should do more for you and the rouges!


----------



## pinkstars

I never received an email (I was told because I turned off my email notifications for sales, promotions, etc), I will not get a $20 giftcard. Finally after speaking to a CSR, she said she will apply it to my account for the next check out either by phone order or at the store. 

I didn't know turning off my email notifications would "exclude" me from promotions. *smdh


----------



## Sweet Fire

For anyone who didn't get a code and want to purchase in-store, have the clerk look you up and they have a card at the register to use to get the discount.


----------



## devoted7

I use to get these all the time! But since I haven't purchased from them in forever. I guess they forgot about me this year


----------



## mcoco

devoted7 said:


> I use to get these all the time! But since I haven't purchased from them in forever. I guess they forgot about me this year



I think it's because you aren't a VIB anymore since you said that you "haven't purchased from them in forever." To maintain your status as a VIB, you will need to spend $350 in one year.


----------



## Kansashalo

I got my email 2 days ago, but a card never showed up in the mail. lol  I used my email code with no problem though so all is well.


----------



## QTbebe

pinkstars said:


> I never received an email (I was told because I turned off my email notifications for sales, promotions, etc), I will not get a $20 giftcard. Finally after speaking to a CSR, she said she will apply it to my account for the next check out either by phone order or at the store.
> 
> I didn't know turning off my email notifications would "exclude" me from promotions. *smdh



Exact same thing for me, they send out too many emails...

I called and they said I had to be subscribed to to to get it and if I want to purchase in store, they can't do anything... Unbelievable customer service from being a Vib rouge, I will be shopping at Saks and Neiman Marcus instead.


----------



## pinkstars

QTbebe said:


> Exact same thing for me, they send out too many emails...
> 
> I called and they said I had to be subscribed to to to get it and if I want to purchase in store, they can't do anything... Unbelievable customer service from being a Vib rouge, I will be shopping at Saks and Neiman Marcus instead.



That is such a shame! Luckily the Naked3 came out today so I applied that along with a couple other items to the $20 off giftcard over the phone. Told her to repeat my order and balance to add promotional code "BLITZ" and she was able to process it.

You should call again and let someone know that you did not receive your $20. I spoke to 2 people before the second person agreed to it. She only applied $15 the first time! I told her it's $20, and she did. 

I don't really care about the $20, but don't exclude me because I disabled my email! I didn't disable my mailing address...so if the email didn't go through, they should of mailed everyone one.

////rant


----------



## merekat703

Anyone have a code they wont use that they can message me?


----------



## Lindsay2367

merekat703 said:


> Anyone have a code they wont use that they can message me?



I'm not positive, but I think the code is linked to each account.  I don't think you can use a code unless it is specific to your account.  Hopefully someone on here knows for sure.


----------



## merekat703

Lindsay2367 said:


> I'm not positive, but I think the code is linked to each account.  I don't think you can use a code unless it is specific to your account.  Hopefully someone on here knows for sure.


Hi, I have used them in the past that friends have given me.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

is there a code for free shipping?  I got the $15 code via email and would like to use it with free shipping code, if possible.


----------



## chocochipjunkie

twochubbycheeks said:


> is there a code for free shipping?  I got the $15 code via email and would like to use it with free shipping code, if possible.




You can only use one code at a time, unfortunately. But if you spend $50, you get free shipping.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

chocochipjunkie said:


> You can only use one code at a time, unfortunately. But if you spend $50, you get free shipping.



I kinda figured that was the case. 
I'm 0.50 short from getting the free shipping lol


----------



## tgirl25

twochubbycheeks said:


> I kinda figured that was the case.
> I'm 0.50 short from getting the free shipping lol


Buy that little 1$ body wash single use packet and then use it as a stocking stuffer for someone


----------



## chocochipjunkie

tgirl25 said:


> Buy that little 1$ body wash single use packet and then use it as a stocking stuffer for someone




Agree! I use them when traveling and they are great! I like the green tea and peony  I get 1-2 uses from them then just toss them out


----------



## twochubbycheeks

tgirl25 said:


> Buy that little 1$ body wash single use packet and then use it as a stocking stuffer for someone



oooh Thanks for the idea!!! I never thought of that!!!


----------



## glitterpear83

Well, I've just about had it with Sephora.  I moved from Canada to the US this year, updated all my info, previously made an order that was shipped to my US address so they definitely know my info.  However they sent me a code that can only be used on Canadian orders.  I tried both emailing & calling customer service & they were no help, just said it should work on US orders - it doesn't.  Frustrating!   Customer service said it should work in store, but I prefer online shopping for the convenience & selection... Don't want to drive 15 miles to my small local store to find I can't use the coupon code there either.  Sigh.


----------



## carvedwords

Finally figured out what I wanted.  I was able to stack and get 10% off as well.  Got Hourglass Ambient Powders in Mood Light and Diffused Light.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

What 10% off code?



carvedwords said:


> Finally figured out what I wanted.  I was able to stack and get 10% off as well.  Got Hourglass Ambient Powders in Mood Light and Diffused Light.


----------



## carvedwords

shoppinggalnyc said:


> What 10% off code?


 
V436CB worked for me.


----------



## allflowers

if anyone has a code they are not using please pm me thanks, would love to use it for some xmas shopping


----------



## styleiista

If anyone has a code that they aren't using today, please PM me - I would really appreciate it! TIA!


----------



## allflowers

they are still working today supposedly! i'm still looking for a code, would greatly appreciate one if you have one to spare, thanks


----------



## Kapster

Silly question, but you ladies are the experts... does Sephora ever have coupon codes for non-VIB members? Or, do they do anything special in-store for day-after-Christmas deals?


----------



## Classic Chic

Kapster said:


> Silly question, but you ladies are the experts... does Sephora ever have coupon codes for non-VIB members? Or, do they do anything special in-store for day-after-Christmas deals?



yes, they do have sale after Christmas especially those packaged for Christmas.  Yes to the codes, there's tons of codes going on at any time for none VIB members.  I understand each person have different privacy preference, but their VIB is free to participate and you get free birthday gifts every year regardless how little you spend with them.  I believe their points carry to next year too.


----------



## Kapster

Classic Chic said:


> yes, they do have sale after Christmas especially those packaged for Christmas.  Yes to the codes, there's tons of codes going on at any time for none VIB members.  I understand each person have different privacy preference, but their VIB is free to participate and you get free birthday gifts every year regardless how little you spend with them.  I believe their points carry to next year too.



^ thanks again for your help, and I just discovered a thread on Deals & Steals with Sephora codes too.

Sorry for posting off-topic!


----------



## Classic Chic

Kapster said:


> ^ thanks again for your help, and I just discovered a thread on Deals & Steals with Sephora codes too.
> 
> Sorry for posting off-topic!



no problem, PF covers a lot of grounds so have fun exploring all the different places


----------



## chocochipjunkie

Just got an email, free shipping for VIB's until Tuesday with code VIBSHIP.


----------



## pink sapphire

I would like to buy some makeup will they have a 20% off for VIB soon I want one .Do they do a discount for birthday or just free gift .I love getting  discount during my birthday month. I stock up on perfume and ton of lipstick from Mac.


----------



## Ruby_Red

Sephora just does the birthday gift. They do usually have a 20% off sale for VIBs in the spring though (I want to say in April?)


----------



## pink sapphire

Ruby_Red said:


> Sephora just does the birthday gift. They do usually have a 20% off sale for VIBs in the spring though (I want to say in April?)


I hope so that's my birthday month so hope to stock up.


----------



## ozmodiar

The April discount is usually 15%.


----------



## Passau

The best discount is usually in November - around Veteran's Day


----------



## pink sapphire

Ill take 15% that's good.


----------



## chocochipjunkie

15% off from April 3-11 with a free cosmetic bag


----------



## Shopmore

Does anyone know if there will be any discounts for beauty insiders?


----------



## GoGlam

Woo! Made my purchases!! $720 before discount.. No good!!


----------



## mcb100

chocochipjunkie said:


> 15% off from April 3-11 with a free cosmetic bag





Is this in all the stores or online? I'm very interested in going. Thanks.


----------



## Kansashalo

My Sephora had a VIB event in store this morning (coffee, water with a Sepihora VIB Rouge label,  light snacks, etc.) before the store opened so I stopped in and bought a few things I needed.  The samples were the typical foil packets although it also included a 2 week sample of repairwear from Clinique.  The cosmetic bag is made of canvas so it isn't the typical pvc bag.

The discount was just 15% so maybe there is a 20% VIB only one coming later this spring.


----------



## GoGlam

Kansashalo said:


> My Sephora had a VIB event in store this morning (coffee, water with a Sepihora VIB Rouge label,  light snacks, etc.) before the store opened so I stopped in and bought a few things I needed.  The samples were the typical foil packets although it also included a 2 week sample of repairwear from Clinique.  The cosmetic bag is made of canvas so it isn't the typical pvc bag.
> 
> The discount was just 15% so maybe there is a 20% VIB only one coming later this spring.




20% comes in November


----------



## chocochipjunkie

mcb100 said:


> Is this in all the stores or online? I'm very interested in going. Thanks.




In stores and online for VIB's


----------



## mcb100

I called the Sephora that I always shop at to ask them about all this, and they say that I should have a 15% off coupon either sent to my email or coming through the mail (they don't send me mail so with my luck, I won't receive it), and that as long as I'm a VIB if I forgot to bring the coupon it's no big deal but that everyone is encouraged to bring it. She also said that she believes it may not be starting till April 5th, so maybe she just wasn't sure of the exact dates or maybe that particular store is starting a bit later than the other ones are?


----------



## limom

mcb100 said:


> I called the Sephora that I always shop at to ask them about all this, and they say that I should have a 15% off coupon either sent to my email or coming through the mail (they don't send me mail so with my luck, I won't receive it), and that as long as I'm a VIB if I forgot to bring the coupon it's no big deal but that everyone is encouraged to bring it. She also said that she believes it may not be starting till April 5th, so maybe she just wasn't sure of the exact dates or maybe that particular store is starting a bit later than the other ones are?



The code is rougeticket if you decide to shop on line.


----------



## Esquared72

I'm trying to shop online with my 15% off it keeps telling me to pick a valid quantity whenever I try to add an item to my basket.  Put in 1, put in 2, and it still is telling me the same thing.  This is happening no matter what product I try to add to my basket.  I have to go to a meeting right now, but guess I'll try and call them after my meeting is over.


----------



## mrsinsyder

I received mine in the mail Saturday; it starts April 3rd for VIBs


----------



## Swanky

^ April 3-11


----------



## FullyLoaded

Can we use the code for a Clarisonic brush?


----------



## Swanky

Should be able to 
Ulta is offering 20% off right now, Drugstore.com is probably as well.


----------



## justkell

I went into sephora tonight and I didn't have the coupon with me and didn't even mention anything about the sale to the cashier and they gave me the 15% off when it came up that I was rouge.


----------



## lacey29

will beauty insiders get the chance to shop the sale as well?


----------



## LVjudy

just a heads up.  ordered the Formula X System this am online which comes with a free Formula X nail polish.  the discount auto shows -10.50 for the polish but when you enter the VIB code it changes to 15% off the total.  its quite easy to miss if you hv a lot in your basket.  i had to call in to have them credit my account & it took the rep 24 mins to get everything straight.  hope Sephora fixes the issue but if anyone orders that item pls pay attention to your total discount amount


----------



## LVoeletters

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Should be able to
> Ulta is offering 20% off right now, Drugstore.com is probably as well.



I've never shopped at ulta before--- but I was told they sold urban decay and I wanted to get the palette with the rouge sale-- is the 20% for everyone? Or do they have their own vib thing?


----------



## LuxeDeb

LVoeletters said:


> I've never shopped at ulta before--- but I was told they sold urban decay and I wanted to get the palette with the rouge sale-- is the 20% for everyone? Or do they have their own vib thing?




**The Ulta coupon right now is only 10% off prestige cosmetics*, skincare & haircare. 20% off everything else. The coupon is _usually _for 20% off. They were very sneaky this time & noted the 10% off prestige in small lettering. And of course all the products pictured all prestige brands. It is worth signing up for their rewards card though. They changed the program recently so it's not as good as before BUT they are now giving a birthday reward like Sephora. This year it is a fullsize CK One Mascara. And once a week they send out an email that for 4 hours you get a better than average gwp when you spend a certain amount online usually $30-50.

*The Sephora VIB code for 15% off online is VIBTICKET. *
Are there samples in the cosmetic bag again or is it just a bag this time?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Not necessarily, I just received a 20 percent off prestige cosmetics in the mail yesterday from Ulta.


----------



## LuxeDeb

For Ulta? Ohhh they're being sneaky. I spend a lot with them. The new program is horrible. I'm going to miss getting the $40 off perfume every quarter. I guess some are getting 10% & some are getting 20%.


----------



## Swanky

Mine's a full 20% on everything but Lancôme, fragrance, Clinique, Dermalogica and Brow Bar services.


----------



## mrsinsyder

LuxeDeb said:


> For Ulta? Ohhh they're being sneaky. I spend a lot with them. The new program is horrible. I'm going to miss getting the $40 off perfume every quarter. I guess some are getting 10% & some are getting 20%.


I actually got 2 in the mail - one was addressed to the former homeowner and was 10% off prestige, 20% off everything else. Mine was 20% off everything. lol.


----------



## beekmanhill

I got 15% off everything!  But I have not been shopping much there in recent months.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LuxeDeb said:


> For Ulta? Ohhh they're being sneaky. I spend a lot with them. The new program is horrible. I'm going to miss getting the $40 off perfume every quarter. I guess some are getting 10% & some are getting 20%.


 
I think the Ulta Platinum members are getting the 20% everything coupon (except for a few select brands). I haven't spent much in Ulta lately so my coupon was for 10% prestige and 20% everything else. I've been mainly shopping at Sephora lately... the SA upgraded me to Rouge when I was in there on Thursday -- I just became a VIB 2 months ago!


----------



## mcb100

HermesNewbie said:


> I think the Ulta Platinum members are getting 20% everything coupon (except for a few select brands). I haven't spent much in Ulta lately so my coupon was for 10% prestige and 20% everything else. I've been mainly shopping at Sephora lately... the SA upgraded me to Rouge when I was in there on Thursday -- I just became a VIB 2 months ago!



Me too! I'm VIB but only have 100 points or so left before I become Rouge, and I've only been shopping there within the past few months. Since I've been shopping at Sephora so much, I have kind of abandoned Ulta. I buy my hair products from somewhere else now (don't think Ulta carries the brand, even though they do carry a lot of hair product brands), because Sephora has more/better makeup brands IMHO, like Makeup For Ever and the like.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

mcb100 said:


> Me too! I'm VIB but only have 100 points or so left before I become Rouge, and I've only been shopping there within the past few months. Since I've been shopping at Sephora so much, I have kind of abandoned Ulta. I buy my hair products from somewhere else now (don't think Ulta carries the brand, even though they do carry a lot of hair product brands), because Sephora has more/better makeup brands IMHO, like Makeup For Ever and the like.


 
I totally agree... Sephora has a much better selection. My closest Ulta store is so dirty, cluttered, disorganized, and always out of stock on items I'm looking for. Plus, I hate the new layout at my store. I'd much rather shop in Sephora where the experience is much nicer.


----------



## Tiare

I decided to take the "plunge" and use the discount to purchase the (insanely $$$) Tria Age Defy laser. It hurts like a !$%*&%$#@!!!!!

Here's hoping it actually works in addition to causing pain and redness


----------



## codextooth

I also got the 15% off..but I haven't seen the 20% off. Can anyone use the 20% off? Is it a coupon online?


----------



## Tracy

What's everyone getting?!  

The only things I really want to stock up on are the Hourglass Veil primer in the jumbo size (which is out of stock online---grrrr. Hopefully it's avail. in store) and Nars Laguna bronzer.  I'm sure I'll find more stuff I "need"! lol


----------



## Anna1

Tracy said:


> What's everyone getting?!
> 
> The only things I really want to stock up on are the Hourglass Veil primer in the jumbo size (which is out of stock online---grrrr. Hopefully it's avail. in store) and Nars Laguna bronzer.  I'm sure I'll find more stuff I "need"! lol




I got some sephora sets, marc jacobs brushes and a bronzer, hourglass blushes. Planning to get a hair straightener too. You'll definitely "need" more when u get in store!! Lol


----------



## Kapster

I picked up sampler sets for brands I've been dying to try...and a few small goodies!

In-store:
- Korres Brightest Skin Wild Rose Collection
- Glam Glow Gift Sexy 
- Marc Jacobs Twinkle Pop Eye Stick in Honey Bunny
- 2 Tony Moly lip balms (had to get one of each color---they are so cute!)

Online order:
- Peter Thomas Roth 21st Birthday set
- Korres Wild Rose Trio (this was a smaller set...I'm going to try this first and if I don't like it, return the large set above)
- Sephora Beauty Unmasked
- REN Rose Trio 

^ Now that I'm seeing all of this written out, it's a lot! So maybe I will break up some of the sets and assemble a holiday gift for my sister too


----------



## Tracy

Anna1 said:


> I got some sephora sets, marc jacobs brushes and a bronzer, hourglass blushes. Planning to get a hair straightener too. You'll definitely "need" more when u get in store!! Lol



Love the Hourglass blushes!  My list has grown since last night! lol


----------



## purseprincess32

VIB Rouge 
In Store-Makeup Forever Aqua Matic- Golden Taupe (Restock)
Nails Inc nail polish-color montpeiler walk
Urban Decay -Naked lipgloss in color Naked
Urban Decay Basics 2 palette
Elizabeth and James mini roller ball perfume set
Becca-Shimmering skin perfector-Opal

Online-
Clinique -Chubby Colour lip pencil set
Laura Mercier Hand Creme sampler quartet
Tony Moly lip balm-blueberry
Anastasia Beverly Hills- Tamanna eyeshadow palette
Bobbi Brown-Shimmer Brick Bronze
YSL-Volupte Candy balm-# 14 Belle Cannelle (Restock)


----------



## katran26

I got a few of those new wet/dry NARS eyeshadows, NARS brushes, one blush. YSL lip glosses (a few) & concealer, Guerlain foundation, a Guerlain seasonal palette, and smokey eyeshadow set.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I've spent too much......three online purchases and one in store purchase. 

On top of it all, I am contemplating one more purchase! 

At least for the in store purchase we have:

Evian Spray Duo and the items in the photo


----------



## Shopmore

Picked up a few things...
- Foreo Luna Mini
- Lancome Grandiose Mascara
- SK-II Cellumination Aurabright Illuminating Essence


----------



## sass000

Online:
Prada Candy Gift Set
Chloe 2.5 Eau de Parfum
Glam Glow Gift Sexy

In Store:
Sephora Rouge Shine lipstick in Strike a pose
UD Revolution lipstick in Streak
Ud Revolution lipstick in Naked
Beautyblender Solid Cleanser (2)
Nars Audacious lipstick in Juliette
MUFE Artist liner in Irisdescent Pop Green
MUFE Aqua eyes in Champagne

I will probably place one or two more online orders....


----------



## maclover

Here is my 20% code:
*VDJ9D8QXT7MD


*


----------



## GingerSnap527

I made another online purchase.....

The guys in my building who handle the packages are going to think I am crazy.


----------



## Tracy

GingerSnap527 said:


> I made another online purchase.....
> 
> The guys in my building who handle the packages are going to think I am crazy.



It's ok, we understand :giggles:


----------



## pharmdtran

Please PM me if you don't plan on using your 20% code.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tracy

I grabbed:
Nars Laguna
Hourglass Mineral Veil primer
Hourglass ambient lighting powder in Mood
Buxom Full on lip polish in Amber 
Clinique Chubby Stick in Oversized Orange

And now I'm VIB Rouge


----------



## coronita

I went to the store on Friday since I was only a few dollars short of VIB. They gave me the card plus a 10% discount online. When I went to check out online yesterday I used GIFTVIB and it gave me the 20%! Just an FYI if anyone is just a few dollars away from VIB status.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Are we allowed to request codes here? Anyone have an extra for me? Pls PM me if you do


----------



## Swanky

I actually break up my orders so I can try more samples, I love trying new products!

So far. . . 
YSL Volume Effet faux Cils Babydoll Mascara
Smashbox HALO Hydrating Perfecting Powder
Sephora Collection Pure Luxury Antibacterial Brush Set for my DD for Christmas
Tarte Eyelash Curler
Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush
Sephora Favorites Give Me Some Lip
Clarisonic Replacement brushes 2 pack
Sephora Collection Luster Matte Longwear Lip Color


----------



## Kailuagal

I'd be happy to take a code as well!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Purchased in store:

Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush set
Caudalie Radiance Serum
Caudalie Day Perfecting Fluid
Fresh Sugar Petal Lip balm
Too Faced Everything Nice Set
Fresh Brown Sugar perfume rollerball

Lots of other items I can't mention for the secret santa exchange


----------



## ValentineNicole

Not too much, as I participated in the employee 20% as well. Another skin wonderland kit, and more ole henrickson wipes. I'm debating some masks and a few other toys still though


----------



## berrydiva

I bought a lot because I've been waiting for the sale and been holding off on purchasing things especially since some are xmas gifts:

In store:
Becca shimmering skin perfector spotlights
Becca shimmering skin perfector pressed - champagne gold
Amore Pacific Eye Gel
Fresh Sugar Trio
2 nail polishes
YSL Fusion Ink Foundation - which I love!!!
First Aid Beauty facial radiance pads
Diorshow Iconic Overcurl Set - needed a new one and it came with a cute little purse size palette 
Hourglass retractable foundation brush
Smashbox rock a legendary lip set
UD double ended liner set

Online:
Smashbox Double Exposure Palette - I'm liking this better than Full Exposure
Anastasia Dipbrow
Sephora Brush set
Hourglass ambient lighting blush palette


I'm considering making one more purchase tomorrow because I just ran out of moisturizer, face scrub and face wash. I was so focused on the makeup and gifts that I forgot all about skin care products. I also used a lot of my points to get stocking stuffer gifts. There's a good little UD palette right now.


----------



## lettuceshop

Here's a 20% code 
VPGD389F2JD2


----------



## kirsten

I got Too Faced Cat Eye palette, Too Faced Everything Nice set, Becca Ultimate foundation, Tarte Off The Cuff blush set and the Kat Von D Studded Kiss mini lipsticks.


----------



## Appletini10

20% off enjoy  VPVD3PH2RAQ3


----------



## xlana

Just got back from Korea (where I did major beauty damage) so I only wanted to spend enough to extend my VIB status! Nothing really major but I got;

-Tarte Airbuki Brush
-NARS eyeshadow primer
-Nirvana White Rollerball
-Shiseido Urban Environment Oil Free Sunscreen
-Kat von D Tattoo Liner

I only really needed the sunscreen and the eyeliner.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Kailuagal said:


> I'd be happy to take a code as well!



PM'd you.


----------



## piosavsfan

Are your orders taking forever to ship? I've placed two and most of what I ordered now says "out of stock"...I hope I still get everything I wanted!


----------



## katran26

My order actually shipped very quickly - it's being delivered today via UPS. But I do have the VIB Rouge 3-day shipping...


----------



## abl13

My (huge) order is arriving today:

Louboutin Rouge nail polish
Marc Jacobs nail polish - Evelyn and Fluorescent Beige
NARS 3.1 Philip Lim nail polish - Crossroads
Dior Nail Polish - Junon and Incongnito
Philosophy lotion and shower gel - Love sweet love
Buxom full on lip polish - Sophia and Alyssa
Becca shimmering skin perfector - Moonstone
Benefit mascara
Stila liquid eyeliner 
Tarte contour brush

Plus a ton of samples and VIB rewards.


----------



## Bentley1

Sephora Friends and Family Online Order: Needed a lot (and wanted to try a lot too) 

Burberry My Burberry Perfume
Cartier Baiser Voile Perfume Gift Set
Bite Beauty Luminious Creme Lipstick in Fig
Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush Palette
Clinique All About Eyes Rich
Shiseido The Makeup Facial Cotton Pads
Beauty Blender-The original
Guerlain Rouge G de Guerlain Jewel Lipstick in Gemma (#64)-SO pretty
Guerlain Lingerie De Peau Invisible Skin Foundation in Beige Clair (02)
Dr Dennis Gross Age Erase Moisturizer
Dior Rosy Glow Awakening Blush
SK-II Cellumination Mask-In Lotion
SK-II Essence Set
Kate Somerville Daily Deflector Waterlight SPF 50 Sunscreen
BECCA Beach Tint Shimmer Souffle Blush in Fig & Opal
BECCA Beach Tint Shimmer Souffle Blush in Raspberry & Opal
BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector Holiday Set
Ardency Inn Modster Eyeshadow in Heaven
Ardency Inn Modster Eyeshadow in Rose Gold
Living Proof Perfect Hair Day Shampoo
Philosophy Fresh Cream Shower Gel
Lancome Grandiose Mascara

VIB Rouge In Store Purchases:

Anastasia Brow Wiz in Caramel
Dior Lip Pencil in Grege
Peter Thomas Roth Mini Mask Set
Bumble & Bumble Dryspun Finish Spray
Hourglass Ambient Light in Diffused Light
Glam Glow Gift Sexy Mask Set
Buxom Winner Takes All 6-piece Mini Lipgloss Set
Hermes Terre Men's Cologne

VIB Rouge Last Minute Online Order:

NARS Audacious Lipstick in Ana
NARS Dual-Intensity Eyeshadow in Cassiopeia
Guerlain Shine Hydrating Lipstick in # 262
First Aid Beauty Eye Duty Triple Remedy Eye Cream
Urbany Decay Mini Eyeshadow Primer


----------



## cwxx

Bentley1 said:


> Sephora Friends and Family Online Order: Needed a lot (and wanted to try a lot too)
> 
> Burberry My Burberry Perfume
> Cartier Baiser Voile Perfume Gift Set
> Bite Beauty Luminious Creme Lipstick in Fig
> Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush Palette
> Clinique All About Eyes Rich
> Shiseido The Makeup Facial Cotton Pads
> Beauty Blender-The original
> Guerlain Rouge G de Guerlain Jewel Lipstick in Gemma (#64)-SO pretty
> *Guerlain Lingerie De Peau Invisible Skin Foundation in Beige Clair (02)*
> Dr Dennis Gross Age Erase Moisturizer
> Dior Rosy Glow Awakening Blush
> SK-II Cellumination Mask-In Lotion
> SK-II Essence Set



one of my favorite foundations! just wish this line had more shades...

I'm pretty minimalist with makeup so mostly just stocking up for the upcoming year:

YSL fusion ink in BD 40 
Stila stay all day waterproof eyeliner black
Alterna Caviar anti-aging moisturizing conditioner
Alterna Caviar Repair RX shampoo-conditioner duo

mini Alterna caviar set bonus point gift for a friend


----------



## Chloe_chick999

The code still worked for me today, in case anyone wants to try!


----------



## piosavsfan

My order:

-CLINIQUE Acne Solutions Emergency Gel
-NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer
-NARS Light Reflecting Pressed Setting Powder, Translucent Crystal
-Dior Diorshow Brow Styler 
-Dior Diorskin Airflash Spray Foundation
-Clarisonic Replacement Brush Head Twin-Pack, Deep Pore
-Clarisonic Mia (present for mom)
-MAKE UP FOR EVER Birthday Set plus samples


----------



## kirsten

I ordered more. They are selling Limecrime lipsticks now and since the 20% off code still worked yesterday I had to. I ordered Kat Von D lipstick in Poe, Limecrime lipstick in  Poisonberry and Airbourn Unicorn. Also Velvetines in Wicked, Utopia and Red Velvet.


----------



## JessLovesTim

Has anyone else had issues receiving their order after the VIB event? I ordered on Saturday and I am a Rouge member, meaning I get free 3 day shipping and it is still not here. I looked at my account and it says that it's in the warehouse. I don't understand- I didn't have this problem last year.


----------



## nastasja

JessLovesTim said:


> Has anyone else had issues receiving their order after the VIB event? I ordered on Saturday and I am a Rouge member, meaning I get free 3 day shipping and it is still not here.




I ordered on Friday and they didn't ship 'til yesterday...but they shipped it 2nd day (to make up for it I guess).


----------



## unluckystars

JessLovesTim said:


> Has anyone else had issues receiving their order after the VIB event? I ordered on Saturday and I am a Rouge member, meaning I get free 3 day shipping and it is still not here. I looked at my account and it says that it's in the warehouse. I don't understand- I didn't have this problem last year.



They probably had such a high amount of orders (considering there was so much traffic that the site crashed) its probably taking some time getting everyones orders out. Normally shipping time (2 day, 3 day etc) is the shipping method and doesn't include the time to get out of the warehouse.


----------



## smashinstyle

I'm having the same problem. I made my final VIB order on Sunday evening, and did the rest of my shopping in-store, and my order hasn't shipped yet either. I'm really hoping it'll ship tomorrow because there's no way they'll ship it out on the weekend, right?


----------



## Bentley1

JessLovesTim said:


> Has anyone else had issues receiving their order after the VIB event? I ordered on Saturday and I am a Rouge member, meaning I get free 3 day shipping and it is still not here. I looked at my account and it says that it's in the warehouse. I don't understand- I didn't have this problem last year.




You're definitely not alone. I'm also VIB rouge and I placed my last order on Monday and it's now Friday, yet it's still showing "at the warehouse." 

I called customer service, waited on hold for 15 mins, only to have the guy tell me there is a 3 day delay. Well, no, we're actually going on a 5 day delay now and my order is still stuck in the warehouse. But he argued that it's 3 days lol. Anyways, it's an issue everyone is having due to the high amount of orders. They apparently didn't plan very well for this year's sale given their site crashing the first day of the sale and now huge delays in shipping.


----------



## Kfoorya2

Bentley1 said:


> You're definitely not alone. I'm also VIB rouge and I placed my last order on Monday and it's now Friday, yet it's still showing "at the warehouse."
> 
> I called customer service, waited on hold for 15 mins, only to have the guy tell me there is a 3 day delay. Well, no, we're actually going on a 5 day delay now and my order is still stuck in the warehouse. But he argued that it's 3 days lol. Anyways, it's an issue everyone is having due to the high amount of orders. They apparently didn't plan very well for this year's sale given their site crashing the first day of the sale and now huge delays in shipping.




Me too, Vib rouge and placed my last order on Monday night. I called today and that's exactly what they told me! 3 days delay


----------



## Kfoorya2

So I got this email from sephora just now:


To express our apology, we will add 500 points to your Beauty Bank. These points never expire and can be redeemed online or in-store. Your Beauty Bank balance will reflect the additional points within 2-3 business days.


----------



## Kansashalo

Kfoorya2 said:


> So I got this email from sephora just now:
> 
> 
> To express our apology, we will add 500 points to your Beauty Bank. These points never expire and can be redeemed online or in-store. Your Beauty Bank balance will reflect the additional points within 2-3 business days.



I got the same email. It also said that I would get my order until Wed 11/19 (i placed it on the morning of 11/9)


----------



## Shopmore

Kfoorya2 said:


> So I got this email from sephora just now:
> 
> 
> To express our apology, we will add 500 points to your Beauty Bank. These points never expire and can be redeemed online or in-store. Your Beauty Bank balance will reflect the additional points within 2-3 business days.



I got the same email except they said they would add 250 points to my beauty bank.  I'm guessing you're VIB Rouge?


----------



## smashinstyle

Shopmore said:


> I got the same email except they said they would add 250 points to my beauty bank.  I'm guessing you're VIB Rouge?



did you call to complain? I haven't gotten any such email yet and I'm currently on hold to talk to customer service...


----------



## Bentley1

Kfoorya2 said:


> So I got this email from sephora just now:
> 
> 
> To express our apology, we will add 500 points to your Beauty Bank. These points never expire and can be redeemed online or in-store. Your Beauty Bank balance will reflect the additional points within 2-3 business days.




I got the same email. I was told my order would be arriving on Nov 20. So 10 days to ship, instead of 3, which equals a week long delay. Hope they prepare better next year.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Finally received my 1st order!!!!  Now waiting for my 2nd...


----------



## LAvuittongirl

And I also forgot to mention that I didn't get a packaging slip for my order and I'm missing an eye cream!!!  Augh.  Sephora totally blew it this yr!


----------



## JessLovesTim

The people who got extra points- did you call and complain?


----------



## JessLovesTim

LAvuittongirl said:


> And I also forgot to mention that I didn't get a packaging slip for my order and I'm missing an eye cream!!!  Augh.  Sephora totally blew it this yr!




Oh wow!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

JessLovesTim said:


> The people who got extra points- did you call and complain?




No, they just automatically emailed me.  However, I did call about missing item in my order and I was on hold for 25 min!  Hung up to just email them.  Ridiculous.


----------



## JessLovesTim

LAvuittongirl said:


> No, they just automatically emailed me.  However, I did call about missing item in my order and I was on hold for 25 min!  Hung up to just email them.  Ridiculous.




Wow that is so frustrating!


----------



## Bentley1

JessLovesTim said:


> The people who got extra points- did you call and complain?




Yes, I called them last night and complained and this morning I received the apology email stating they added 500 point to my beauty bank.


----------



## xlana

I got the email about 250 points being added to my point bank this morning. I wonder why some got 500 points and some got 250. My hunch is that it depended on how much you spent? My order has yet to ship out and I ordered on Monday. This the first year that I've experienced such a delay from a VIB sale.


----------



## pond23

JessLovesTim said:


> The people who got extra points- did you call and complain?



I didn't call or email to complain. I'm VIB Rouge, and I have three orders sitting at the warehouse. Finally, one of them was shipped, five days later. They automatically sent me that extra points email.


----------



## Anna1

I never complained but I got 500 points, too. I honestly don't mind the delay, I think they had a lot to deal with this sale season.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I'm a VIB and all my orders came with their three days of shipping time.

I would have been happy with some free points in return for a delay in shipping, haha.


----------



## AJMICK

I'm Rouge and I ordered 11/6 - this order renewed my Rouge for 2015 - the status was unchanged from sent to warehouse until I emailed them on Thursday, I think - maybe Weds night. The next thing I know I'm getting a shipment notification (missing out of stock clarisonic brush heads tyvm) and then a customer service reply to my inquiry a couple hours later. Geez. I'd like some free points!


----------



## Kansashalo

JessLovesTim said:


> The people who got extra points- did you call and complain?



Nope, I just got the email.  I am a VIB Rouge as well (in case anyone was wondering why I got the 500 pts too).


----------



## Geminiz06

JessLovesTim said:


> The people who got extra points- did you call and complain?


 


No- but I am vib rouge so all 3 of my orders should have been here by now. And as of today I have only received 1 order (the smallest one).
The other is currently in Baltimore and 1 has yet to be shipped :o(. Which is totally frustrating especially since I had to re-adjust my orders constantly as there were site crashes & every time I was about to checkout products' availability would change and be sold out- right as I was checking out. Which really sucks because, what I really wanted to get the discount on were my staple products, that I knew I would love & keep & therefore benefit from the sale- instead I had to spend the discount on products that were new to me- And I already need to return 2 of them (which means that the sale was a bust). So I am very anxious about the rest of my orders and am hoping that I can get them soon so I can do my returns asap & all together. Also I think it's wrong that Sephora doesn't offer the free gift boxes to people who order online- Whether you're in store or online the money is still the same- so why not the customer service/benefits-


 I get that they got slammed so there will be delays- that's not what bothers me- But what does; is the fact that 4 of the items that they claimed were sold out came in the day after the sale- Coincidence??? At the very least, since orders were going to be delayed anyway- they should've allowed us to place the orders for the items that were coming in the next day and disclose that those items weren't going to be in stock for another day or at least give a rain check for items that sold out during the crash.


----------



## xlana

Geminiz06 said:


> No- but I am vib rouge so all 3 of my orders should have been here by now. And as of today I have only received 1 order (the smallest one).
> The other is currently in Baltimore and 1 has yet to be shipped :o(. Which is totally frustrating especially since I had to re-adjust my orders constantly as there were site crashes & every time I was about to checkout products' availability would change and be sold out- right as I was checking out. Which really sucks because, what I really wanted to get the discount on were my staple products, that I knew I would love & keep & therefore benefit from the sale- instead I had to spend the discount on products that were new to me- And I already need to return 2 of them (which means that the sale was a bust). So I am very anxious about the rest of my orders and am hoping that I can get them soon so I can do my returns asap & all together. Also I think it's wrong that Sephora doesn't offer the free gift boxes to people who order online- Whether you're in store or online the money is still the same- so why not the customer service/benefits-
> 
> 
> I get that they got slammed so there will be delays- that's not what bothers me- *But what does; is the fact that 4 of the items that they claimed were sold out came in the day after the sale- Coincidence???* At the very least, since orders were going to be delayed anyway- they should've allowed us to place the orders for the items that were coming in the next day and disclose that those items weren't going to be in stock for another day or at least give a rain check for items that sold out during the crash.



This actually happens every year! I'm pretty sure they put a numerical limit on the amount of items they will sell of each product during the VIB sales.

My order finally shipped yesterday, 6 days after I placed my order.


----------



## Kailuagal

I became a VIB via the sale (friend code), my order sat in warehouse for 7 days, showed two items out of stock, with no emails telling me anything. I emailed them twice and got generic computer generated responses. I did get shipping notification and it shows one item in there that was supposedly out of stock so now I'm confused. I did, however, just receive 500 points so that's a nice consolation. As a Nordy's girl, I was ready to write them off based pretty much on their lack of customer service and communication but I've heard other than this sale they have excellent customer service. In the long run it only took 7 days for my order to ship but I was freaking because there are time sensitive gifts in there. I'm still thankful I got the 20% off and now have another 10% off my next order. So, I'll be hanging in there to see how it goes when there's not a huge sale. I do love their stores! Now just crossing my fingers that everything is actually in the box. Lol


----------



## ValentineNicole

My order is still hanging in limbo (regular VIB here  ), and my items are showing out of stock online. I have not received shipping notification - or any email with additional points, although I'd much prefer the shipping notice! LOL. When I emailed because the items were out of stock, I was told that they had no way of telling if the order would be fulfilled. *sigh*


----------



## katran26

Geminiz06 said:


> No- but I am vib rouge so all 3 of my orders should have been here by now. And as of today I have only received 1 order (the smallest one).
> The other is currently in Baltimore and 1 has yet to be shipped :o(. Which is totally frustrating especially since I had to re-adjust my orders constantly as there were site crashes & every time I was about to checkout products' availability would change and be sold out- right as I was checking out. Which really sucks because, what I really wanted to get the discount on were my staple products, that I knew I would love & keep & therefore benefit from the sale- instead I had to spend the discount on products that were new to me- And I already need to return 2 of them (which means that the sale was a bust). So I am very anxious about the rest of my orders and am hoping that I can get them soon so I can do my returns asap & all together. Also I think it's wrong that Sephora doesn't offer the free gift boxes to people who order online- Whether you're in store or online the money is still the same- so why not the customer service/benefits-
> 
> 
> I get that they got slammed so there will be delays- that's not what bothers me- But what does; is the fact that *4 of the items that they claimed were sold out came in the day after the sale- Coincidence??? *At the very least, since orders were going to be delayed anyway- they should've allowed us to place the orders for the items that were coming in the next day and disclose that those items weren't going to be in stock for another day or at least give a rain check for items that sold out during the crash.



Actually, it's funny because a few products I always want every year, are always mysteriously sold out a day or two prior to the F&F sale. Fishy I think. And then they're back right after the sale is over. One item is $280 original price...I'm guessing a 20% loss on that would be a lot? Not sure.


----------



## ozmodiar

On the last day of the sale I spent a long time picking my final items, going through my loves list multiple times. I finally made the purchase and then 10 minutes later, something that had been out of stock throughout most of the sale was suddenly back in stock. Good thing I'm rouge this year so I didn't have to pay shipping for one item.


----------



## Kailuagal

Got my order and everything was in there except for the free gift I qualified for. I'm just relieved to have received my order. I think Sephora is really making a mess out of this event. There's an article that they're being sued for racial profiling. Many accounts were permanently blocked if they were Asian names and from Asian countries like China. Very sad. I just hope they can make some wise decisions in the future and not end this popular sale. If they're worried about reselling they should just limit the number of each item to a certain amount.


----------



## ValentineNicole

ValentineNicole said:


> My order is still hanging in limbo (regular VIB here  ), and my items are showing out of stock online. I have not received shipping notification - or any email with additional points, although I'd much prefer the shipping notice! LOL. When I emailed because the items were out of stock, I was told that they had no way of telling if the order would be fulfilled. *sigh*


 
I finally received notification that my items should ship by the 24th, making them almost 3 weeks late. I'm thinking about attempting to cancel my order, as I really placed the order for an item that's shown "out of stock" for the last week. So frustrating.


----------



## JessLovesTim

Kailuagal said:


> Got my order and everything was in there except for the free gift I qualified for. I'm just relieved to have received my order. I think Sephora is really making a mess out of this event. There's an article that they're being sued for racial profiling. Many accounts were permanently blocked if they were Asian names and from Asian countries like China. Very sad. I just hope they can make some wise decisions in the future and not end this popular sale. If they're worried about reselling they should just limit the number of each item to a certain amount.




Wow!!! I cannot believe this. I guess I could understand if some customers had a history of buying in bulk and sephora investigated and found out they were reselling. I'm in shock that a company would put themselves in such a risk to be sued!
http://m.nydailynews.com/news/natio...stomers-accounts-suit-article-1.2015815#bmb=1


----------



## berrydiva

^that's just crazy. They can put processes in place to prevent any one customer from buying more than a certain number of items at a time and they can enforce a 1 per order rule if they wanted. Many retailers do that and it's not uncommon. Using names to identify customers is just crazy.


----------



## Damier Dme

When is the VIB sale?


----------



## kirsten

Damier Dme said:


> When is the VIB sale?




It was in early November. It's done now.


----------



## katran26

btw, Sephora is sending out gift cards via email - I just gone mine, $25 off for VIB Rouge, I think it's $20 off for VIB's...


----------



## marcj

How to you become a vib? 
Thanks !!


----------



## Staci_W

marcj said:


> How to you become a vib?
> Thanks !!



You have to spend so much money. I think vib is $500 in a year. I could be wrong though.


----------



## tgirl25

I am just BI and got 15$


----------



## aa12

Does anyone know what they are going to purchase with their gift card?


----------



## unluckystars

marcj said:


> How to you become a vib?
> Thanks !!





Staci_W said:


> You have to spend so much money. I think vib is $500 in a year. I could be wrong though.



350 for VIB (Jan-Dec)


----------



## Bentley1

katran26 said:


> btw, Sephora is sending out gift cards via email - I just gone mine, $25 off for VIB Rouge, I think it's $20 off for VIB's...




I'm VIB rouge and I just received an email for $20 off $50. $25 would have been better but I won't be picky.


----------



## Lawseenai

Bentley1 said:


> I'm VIB rouge and I just received an email for $20 off $50. $25 would have been better but I won't be picky.




Didn't get mine yet.... Wonder if they all go out the same time ...


----------



## yakusoku.af

Lawseenai said:


> Didn't get mine yet.... Wonder if they all go out the same time ...




I just got the email too. And I got mine in the mail last week.


----------



## Bentley1

Lawseenai said:


> Didn't get mine yet.... Wonder if they all go out the same time ...




Maybe give them a call if you don't get it soon? I just got the email today and it seems like some people received theirs last week? And it's only good until Dec 15, so not too long from now.


----------



## bunnyr

$300 for Vib and $1000 for rouge


----------



## cristincline

I got the email too.  Pretty excited to pick up a couple things I wasn't able to grab during the sale


----------



## JetSetGo!

Bentley1 said:


> I'm VIB rouge and I just received an email for $20 off $50. $25 would have been better but I won't be picky.



I got one of these too. Excited! I didn't expect another incentive to come for a while.


----------



## Bentley1

JetSetGo! said:


> I got one of these too. Excited! I didn't expect another incentive to come for a while.




I'm excited too! It's fun to be able to pick up a few more goodies right before the holidays. &#128512;


----------



## katran26

Bentley1 said:


> I'm VIB rouge and I just received an email for $20 off $50. $25 would have been better but I won't be picky.



Oh that's odd? I got a $25 gift card...strange?


----------



## ChiChi143

Bentley1 said:


> I'm VIB rouge and I just received an email for $20 off $50. $25 would have been better but I won't be picky.




I'm a VIB Rouge too and got $20. $25 would've been nice but missing an extra $5 won't hurt too bad lol


----------



## Lawseenai

Bentley1 said:


> Maybe give them a call if you don't get it soon? I just got the email today and it seems like some people received theirs last week? And it's only good until Dec 15, so not too long from now.




Thanks for the suggestion! I called and got it! Thx!


----------



## Kapster

ChiChi143 said:


> I'm a VIB Rouge too and got $20. $25 would've been nice but missing an extra $5 won't hurt too bad lol



The gift card amount was determined by your rewards status in October (I believe)... so for anyone who *recently* became Rouge, that's probably why you received $20 instead of $25.


----------



## Bentley1

katran26 said:


> Oh that's odd? I got a $25 gift card...strange?



I think it may have to do with when or how long we've been Rouge?  I just became Rouge in October, so that may have something to do with it. 



ChiChi143 said:


> I'm a VIB Rouge too and got $20. $25 would've been nice but missing an extra $5 won't hurt too bad lol



haha, yes the $5 won't stop me from doing a bit more damage at Sephora. 



Lawseenai said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I called and got it! Thx!



Yay, YW!  That's great, so glad you were able to get it!  



Kapster said:


> The gift card amount was determined by your rewards status in October (I believe)... so for anyone who *recently* became Rouge, that's probably why you received $20 instead of $25.



That's what I figured as well.  I recently became Rouge, so I thought maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## Staci_W

I've been vib since last year. I got $20. Maybe it's because I haven't spent much there since I became vib.


----------



## beekmanhill

I only got $20 as well.  I haven't spent much there this year.


----------



## xikry5talix

I got $15 but I just become VIB during the recent VIB sale.


----------



## marcj

I got $15


----------



## Staci_W

I used mine this morning to get Nars sheer glow. I've been wanting to try it.


----------



## Kfoorya2

I got the $25 still not sure what I am getting but I *need* to get something


----------



## bunnyr

Kfoorya2 said:


> I got the $25 still not sure what I am getting but I *need* to get something




Nail polish! I really like the formula x by sephora kit. You get to pick a free nail color.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

I got 15 and I'm a regular insider I used it towards my birthday studio makeover merchandise &#128522;


----------



## TygerKitty

I got $25 off $50 but have no idea what I want to get.  I just did so much damage recently with black friday/cyber monday... I guess I'll have to take a look at my 'loves' list!


----------



## GingerSnap527

I think I'll be buying BB Cream and/or Moisturizer. 

My Black Friday order just arrived, but I can't let these $20 go to waste.


----------



## mirrius

Anyone not using her gift card? Please DM me! :kiss:


----------



## merekat703

I'd trade my $15 off $50 vib for a Victoria's Secret secret reward card or $10 off any purchase card.


----------



## marcj

merekat703 said:


> I'd trade my $15 off $50 vib for a Victoria's Secret secret reward card or $10 off any purchase card.


If anyone has a $20 off I would love it..
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## bunnyr

marcj said:


> If anyone has a $20 off I would love it..
> Thanks so much!!!




Isn't the $ amount marched to the tier? In other words only rouge accounts can use the $25 etc.


----------



## JessLovesTim

So excited! I just used my $25 off on the new too faced chocolate bar (the one that just came out today for VIBs- the semi-sweet one)!!!


----------



## c0uture

merekat703 said:


> I'd trade my $15 off $50 vib for a Victoria's Secret secret reward card or $10 off any purchase card.




Hey! I have a secret reward card.


----------



## merekat703

c0uture said:


> Hey! I have a secret reward card.




Sorry it's gone.


----------



## c0uture

merekat703 said:


> Sorry it's gone.




Aww ok, I was being greedy anyway.. I have a $20 off one already lol. Thanks!


----------



## Mediana

I have a $20 off if someone wants its.

Edit: Its gone now.


----------



## chicNclassy

If anyone has a code they are not using, please DM me! I am trying to buy some gifts for some family members overseas and any bit of savings helps! The codes expire in a few days so PLEASE either use them or donate them to me if you can


----------



## Staci_W

I got a 20% off sale items code if anyone wants it. It's not good for regular price stuff, just sale items.


----------



## i love louie

ChicNclassy I am going to pm you


----------



## Samia

I have a $20 off code, PM me if you need one.


----------



## thatsme123

Bought the matte lip pencils from nars.


----------



## Samia

Samia said:


> I have a $20 off code, PM me if you need one.




Gone now


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Ladies if anyone has a code left to spare please may I have it? Used mine for my birthday but would like to buy some gifts. Gracias &#128151;


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Received one! Yay!


----------



## pond23

I bought the Nest EDP in Indigo with my $25 off coupon.


----------



## chicNclassy

I scored some cute nail polishes(some even on sale!) for my cousins overseas, they are going to be so happy! thanks to a lovely tpfer who donated their code to me.

If anyone else doesn't have a use for theirs, it expires in one more day and I would put it to good use so please PM me


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Anyone have a spare code to share? Please DM me  Thanks!


----------



## GingerSnap527

I'll be buying Lotus Fresh Moisturizer and Dr. Jart BB cream. 

Just waiting to see what sample comes out with the code Delight. So far nothing is available that I really want.


----------



## maclover

Please PM me if anyone has a promo code they won't be using, thanks!


----------



## firstaid

If anyone has a $20 off code that they have to spare, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## louievlover

Hi there, if anyone out there has an extra code that theyre willing to share , please let me know! Please PM me. Very much appreciated !!! Thank you &#128591;&#128591;


----------



## chicNclassy

Last day to use the codes, please pm me if you wont be using your code TIA!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I'm still looking for a code - please DM me if you won't be using yours. Thanks so much!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Anyone have a spare code to share? Please DM me  Thanks!


----------



## GingerSnap527

GingerSnap527 said:


> I'll be buying Lotus Fresh Moisturizer and Dr. Jart BB cream.
> 
> Just waiting to see what sample comes out with the code Delight. So far nothing is available that I really want.




Well I went ahead and placed my order.

Also added a Christmas present (fragrance set) to push me into Rouge.

Can't believe I've spent 1000 at sephora this year!


----------



## bunnyr

GingerSnap527 said:


> Well I went ahead and placed my order.
> 
> Also added a Christmas present (fragrance set) to push me into Rouge.
> 
> Can't believe I've spent 1000 at sephora this year!




Rouge is nice! &#128077;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## marcj

Does anyone have a code they are not using ? Please pm 
Thanks so much !!


----------



## cwxx

Is anyone getting more and more turned off of Sephora? I'm a VIB and could probably get to VIB rouge pretty easy in the next year but all the stuff that happened with the VIB event (website and stock availability issues) plus what seems to me to be a noticeable downward slide in product selection in store (no more guerlain boo - bobbi brown is also not widely available) and customer service (these past months I haven't had a particularly good experience at any sephora location - they're either extraordinarily unhelpful, as in blank face in response to any question or very snippy) make me think twice before buying from Sephora nowadays


----------



## BagsRLoVe

Hi does anyone have a spare $20 off code .. it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## swtstephy

cwxx said:


> Is anyone getting more and more turned off of Sephora? I'm a VIB and could probably get to VIB rouge pretty easy in the next year but all the stuff that happened with the VIB event (website and stock availability issues) plus what seems to me to be a noticeable downward slide in product selection in store (no more guerlain boo - bobbi brown is also not widely available) and customer service (these past months I haven't had a particularly good experience at any sephora location - they're either extraordinarily unhelpful, as in blank face in response to any question or very snippy) make me think twice before buying from Sephora nowadays



I kinda am. I called one of the stores the other day to ask if they have any cologne that smelled like coconut. They told me to go in to check. The girl sounded kinda rude too. If they don't have any that smell like coconut y would I make a special trip there in the rain? I did end up stopping by another day when I was in the area and the guy working there was super nice and helpful. I went back there today, the guy wasnt there and the girl who "helped" me wasn't very helpful. She kept trying to get me to buy one of the cologne fragrance sets that has multiple scents when I told her I didn't want to get that for my friend.


----------



## beekmanhill

cwxx said:


> Is anyone getting more and more turned off of Sephora? I'm a VIB and could probably get to VIB rouge pretty easy in the next year but all the stuff that happened with the VIB event (website and stock availability issues) plus what seems to me to be a noticeable downward slide in product selection in store (no more guerlain boo - bobbi brown is also not widely available) and customer service (these past months I haven't had a particularly good experience at any sephora location - they're either extraordinarily unhelpful, as in blank face in response to any question or very snippy) make me think twice before buying from Sephora nowadays



I never liked the customer service in Sephora.  I way prefer department stores.  Didn't know about Guerlain.  Guerlain is owned by LVMH as is Sephora, so it musn't have been selling in the store. I think Guerlain's customer base skews older, and Sephora's customers are young, based on what I've seen in the stores.  Too bad, Guerlain products are very nice.  

I didn't even get to VIB for next year, and I don't really care.


----------



## coconutsboston

cwxx said:


> Is anyone getting more and more turned off of Sephora? I'm a VIB and could probably get to VIB rouge pretty easy in the next year but all the stuff that happened with the VIB event (website and stock availability issues) plus what seems to me to be a noticeable downward slide in product selection in store (no more guerlain boo - bobbi brown is also not widely available) and customer service (these past months I haven't had a particularly good experience at any sephora location - they're either extraordinarily unhelpful, as in blank face in response to any question or very snippy) make me think twice before buying from Sephora nowadays


My Sephora store's customer service is and always has been deplorable to the point I will order everything online.  If there's something I need to test to be matched (foundation, concealer), I will go to a department store instead.  I reached VIB a long while back, but since I had used points on a deluxe sample, they refused to upgrade me for lack of points.  I'm over it.


----------



## TygerKitty

I'm shocked to hear everyone's stories!  I've never had bad customer service online or in store... although sometimes the stores do leave a lot to be desired when they don't carry all their products that they do online!  My only real disappointment is the 'perks'; free shipping is the only thing I really love about being rouge.


----------



## cwxx

yea...since from other pep's replies it's clear this isn't just a me problem, I'm going to stay away from sephora from now on, ugh just thinking about the horrible CS at the Boston Prudential Center and Natick mall locations makes me frown...which isn't all that bad for me or my wallet since I've found most of my go to makeup.

Like you said coconutsboston, dept store it is (and beauty.com too - they've got way more sales and free shoprunner shipping though selection not as big)! I guess it's just a little bittersweet since I remember how much fun it used to be to go to Sephora in high school/college and try out both high and middle end makeup


----------



## JessLovesTim

TygerKitty said:


> I'm shocked to hear everyone's stories!  I've never had bad customer service online or in store... although sometimes the stores do leave a lot to be desired when they don't carry all their products that they do online!  My only real disappointment is the 'perks'; free shipping is the only thing I really love about being rouge.




Me too! I love being rouge for the shipping. I don't like going into stores much. But they really need to improve their perks. Sometime the 500 point perks are all samples. And they don't have any 1000 point perks anymore since they ran out of the marc Jacobs 1000 point perk


----------



## Bentley1

Interesting to hear all the negative experiences at Sephora. I've personally had nothing but consistently great service at my local locations throughout the years. I wonder if training varies in different areas.


----------



## iljs92

I'm not shocked at the negative experiences. It could also be individual cases though depending on the salesperson you're dealing with. I went in looking less than perfect due to too much overtime work over the week and dressed horribly in sweats but badly had to buy my usual cleanser. Right before I went to pay a couple of salespeople were literally scanning me up and down and giving me a look of disgust, but honestly I wasn't that badly dressed, just hoodie and yoga pants! But then I flashed my vib rouge card in her face and her expression totally change and she started smiling at me. How she's able to change so fast I don't know. I guess for me its just the mannerism of those specific people so I can't just say Sephora in general acts like this, but I'd expect more for any customer that walks into their store. I'll be ordering online from now on, free shipping anyways!


----------



## Jayne1

JessLovesTim said:


> Me too! I love being rouge for the shipping. I don't like going into stores much. But they really need to improve their perks. Sometime the 500 point perks are all samples. And they don't have any 1000 point perks anymore since they ran out of the marc Jacobs 1000 point perk



I like the free shipping with Rouge too,  In Canada, we had to spend $75 to get free shipping, but now I can buy any small amount and get it.

We have lots of Sephoras here in Toronto,  but I still prefer on line shopping.  As mentioned, the selection is better and the SAs, as sweet as they try to be, aren't knowledgeable.  How can they know something about all the brands in the store.  Impossible. I don't expect anything from them when I'm in the store.

The perks are horrible. Some silly sample they'd give you anyway, if you asked.


----------



## Kansashalo

While I am currently Rouge, there is certainly no incentive at all to be one IMO.  If I didnt become one again, I would not be crushed at all lol


----------



## beekmanhill

Kansashalo said:


> While I am currently Rouge, there is certainly no incentive at all to be one IMO.  If I didnt become one again, I would not be crushed at all lol



Seems to me there used to be some very nice samples for 500 points.  Now they are meh.   And I hate little small samples they send with your order.  They pile up in the corner and I don't use them.


----------



## Staci_W

I try to by everything at Ulta. I can use there points on stuff I actually want and them seem to add up fast too. Sephora's perks are no where near as good.


----------



## bunnyr

Staci_W said:


> I try to by everything at Ulta. I can use there points on stuff I actually want and them seem to add up fast too. Sephora's perks are no where near as good.




Not a fan of Ulta. Their return policy and procedure isn't as convenient and they don't make samples.


----------



## Kansashalo

Staci_W said:


> I try to by everything at Ulta. I can use there points on stuff I actually want and them seem to add up fast too. Sephora's perks are no where near as good.




I like Ulta too. I love how i earn points for dollars off ANYTHING (prestige included)!  If you time it just right, you can get your point dollars discount plus the 20% off your total too.  I recently redeemed $8 off (250 points) of an urban decay purchase.  Id rather have the $8 discount (Ulta) than a small sample of perfume or an iphone case which is what 250 points will get me at Sephora.


----------



## tastangan

beekmanhill said:


> Seems to me there used to be some very nice samples for 500 points.  Now they are meh.   And I hate little small samples they send with your order.  They pile up in the corner and I don't use them.




You can always choose not to get any samples.


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> Seems to me there used to be some very nice samples for 500 points.  Now they are meh.   And I hate little small samples they send with your order.  They pile up in the corner and I don't use them.


I always threw them away, now I just don't click the option anymore.

I like the mini mascaras though.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I have been grabbing the samples of cologne, so my BF can always have something different to try (based on a sample, he decided to go with Gucci Guilty!). 

Besides that, I have a shoebox of samples....some get used when I travel.


----------



## kirsten

bunnyr said:


> Not a fan of Ulta. Their return policy and procedure isn't as convenient and they don't make samples.




Ulta has always been great at returns for me. If you use your rewards card they can look up your purchases and give you back in the same form of payment. You don't always need a receipt. Sephora always required a receipt for the same form of payment, otherwise you got store credit.


----------



## kirsten

Ulta usually gives samples away with every purchase. I've gotten free samples from Ulta that I then saw at Sephora for 100 points. 

Between the two though I shop at Sephora more just because I like the brands they carry that Ulta doesn't. Sephora has really been having great deals for their VIB/rouge members too lately. Like the 20%, then $25 off and now 20% off sale items. They have been killing my wallet lately.


----------



## swtstephy

I saved up enough points to get the naked 3 palette for free. I do most of my shopping at ultra now.


----------



## Staci_W

swtstephy said:


> I saved up enough points to get the naked 3 palette for free. I do most of my shopping at ultra now.



I got Vice for free.  Much better than any Sephora perk.


----------



## swtstephy

Staci_W said:


> I got Vice for free.  Much better than any Sephora perk.



Yeah a free vice palette is way better than any of the sephora perks.


----------



## Jayne1

kirsten said:


> Ulta usually gives samples away with every purchase. I've gotten free samples from Ulta that I then saw at Sephora for 100 points.
> 
> Between the two though I shop at Sephora more just because I like the brands they carry that Ulta doesn't. Sephora has really been having great deals for their VIB/rouge members too lately. Like the 20%, then $25 off and now 20% off sale items. They have been killing my wallet lately.


I'm trying to find something to buy on sale for the extra 20% off and I can't find anything.


----------



## smashinstyle

I looked last night for something small to buy and found one thing. good thing about the free shipping since I only spent $20. I could've bought a few other things but I'm holding back.


----------



## ValentineNicole

I got a few things... the bite kits, the Laura mercier kit for skincare, the Chloe rollerballs. I'm happy with my selection. I added a rollerball to each order for extra points and because I love travel or purse perfumes


----------



## Jayne1

I finally found a sale item to use the additional 20% off.  A Korres Contouring Trio that I think is really a pink blush.

I love this Rouge thing, since it was only around $20, yet I got free shipping.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Have they announced a code for VIBs 20% off sale items yet? I guess Rouge gets first dibs.


----------



## bunnyr

Extrarouge


----------



## nfrancis12

Just a quick question, somewhat off topic but did you notice any loss of points when you became a VIB? I just became one recently and I had 600+ reward points & went to use them a few days ago and now its showing I only have about 488? The girl didnt seem to know what was going on and just said sometimes the computer takes time to update? Just wondering if anyone else experienced this?


----------



## bunnyr

nfrancis12 said:


> Just a quick question, somewhat off topic but did you notice any loss of points when you became a VIB? I just became one recently and I had 600+ reward points & went to use them a few days ago and now its showing I only have about 488? The girl didnt seem to know what was going on and just said sometimes the computer takes time to update? Just wondering if anyone else experienced this?




You shouldn't lose points unless you make returns.


----------



## nfrancis12

cwxx said:


> Is anyone getting more and more turned off of Sephora? I'm a VIB and could probably get to VIB rouge pretty easy in the next year but all the stuff that happened with the VIB event (website and stock availability issues) plus what seems to me to be a noticeable downward slide in product selection in store (no more guerlain boo - bobbi brown is also not widely available) and customer service (these past months I haven't had a particularly good experience at any sephora location - they're either extraordinarily unhelpful, as in blank face in response to any question or very snippy) make me think twice before buying from Sephora nowadays



I had a pretty rough visit last week, enough to go to a larger store in the city for a second opinion. I was looking to try some new products and wanted to test them out first the SA didn't take the time to show me anything she walked me over to the products and said "here this is what your looking for" thankfully the girl at counter when checking out double checked and noticed not only did she give me the wrong color what was on my color ID she gave me the wrong foundation all together. It was really disappointing I love when its time to re stock and instead I left feeling irritated and questioning if I had the right products. Also I'm a VIB and not that I was expecting the red carpet treatment but I spent a fairly substantial amount of money and I felt like the girls in there buying $5 lip glosses received better customer service then I did. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Jayne1

nfrancis12 said:


> I had a pretty rough visit last week, enough to go to a larger store in the city for a second opinion. I was looking to try some new products and wanted to test them out first the SA didn't take the time to show me anything she walked me over to the products and said "here this is what your looking for" thankfully the girl at counter when checking out double checked and noticed not only did she give me the wrong color what was on my color ID she gave me the wrong foundation all together. It was really disappointing I love when its time to re stock and instead I left feeling irritated and questioning if I had the right products. Also I'm a VIB and not that I was expecting the red carpet treatment but I spent a fairly substantial amount of money and I felt like the girls in there buying $5 lip glosses received better customer service then I did. Sorry for the rant.


I don't t think Sephora is the place to go for the best service. They have other perks, like their return policy and generous samples.

I don't trust the SAs opinions on products.  They're often young, inexperienced and know a little bit about a whole lot of product selection.

Department stores might be better for more helpful service. But I don't like department stores, so I do my homework on line and then go to Sephora to shop.


----------



## nfrancis12

Jayne1 said:


> I don't t think Sephora is the place to go for the best service. They have other perks, like their return policy and generous samples.
> 
> I don't trust the SAs opinions on products.  They're often young, inexperienced and know a little bit about a whole lot of product selection.
> 
> Department stores might be better for more helpful service. But I don't like department stores, so I do my homework on line and then go to Sephora to shop.



yeah I think your right department stores are probably a much better option when it comes to opinions, but like you I also dont like department stores. I did a lot of review reading and everything seemed good lol I fairly new to better quality make up and I love the products I have there are just so many to try! Right now I'm on a Laura Mercier kick and I love everything I have right now.


----------



## staceyjan

Jayne1 said:


> I don't t think Sephora is the place to go for the best service. They have other perks, like their return policy and generous samples.
> 
> I don't trust the SAs opinions on products.  They're often young, inexperienced and know a little bit about a whole lot of product selection.
> 
> Department stores might be better for more helpful service. But I don't like department stores, so I do my homework on line and then go to Sephora to shop.



I feel the same way and was disappointed when I went to the 2 floor Sephora.  Now, I research what I am eyeing and also stalk the SA when I finally do go to the store.  I first find the one whose makeup I like the best and then I watch their interaction with the customer.


----------



## shopoholica

I wanted to rant a little about the VIB event in November. The more I think about what happened, the more upset I get. I am a VIB Rouge member, and this past sale, I attended the "exclusive" rouge event in Times Square (the smaller shop). I really needed help on my skincare routine so I asked for help from a SA. Basically, she recommended all these brands that were not offered/sold out in that store, so I said to her, "can I go to the store across the street and pick them up" and she proceeded to say "No, that store isn't having the VIB event." So I stayed in that store and bought some of the things I wanted, and later walked into the other Times Square location, and low and behold, they were holding the Rouge event. I don't know why she felt the need to lie to me since Sephora doesn't give commission, but I felt sort of upset by the whole situation. I ended going to the other Times Square location and picking up some SK-II items and such, but yeah...idk how to feel about the whole situation.


----------



## chocochipjunkie

shopoholica said:


> I wanted to rant a little about the VIB event in November. The more I think about what happened, the more upset I get. I am a VIB Rouge member, and this past sale, I attended the "exclusive" rouge event in Times Square (the smaller shop). I really needed help on my skincare routine so I asked for help from a SA. Basically, she recommended all these brands that were not offered/sold out in that store, so I said to her, "can I go to the store across the street and pick them up" and she proceeded to say "No, that store isn't having the VIB event." So I stayed in that store and bought some of the things I wanted, and later walked into the other Times Square location, and low and behold, they were holding the Rouge event. I don't know why she felt the need to lie to me since Sephora doesn't give commission, but I felt sort of upset by the whole situation. I ended going to the other Times Square location and picking up some SK-II items and such, but yeah...idk how to feel about the whole situation.




Maybe they don't give commission but there's still some competition regarding sales among stores? Just a thought.


----------



## inherforties

shopoholica said:


> I wanted to rant a little about the VIB event in November. The more I think about what happened, the more upset I get. I am a VIB Rouge member, and this past sale, I attended the "exclusive" rouge event in Times Square (the smaller shop). I really needed help on my skincare routine so I asked for help from a SA. Basically, she recommended all these brands that were not offered/sold out in that store, so I said to her, "can I go to the store across the street and pick them up" and she proceeded to say "No, that store isn't having the VIB event." So I stayed in that store and bought some of the things I wanted, and later walked into the other Times Square location, and low and behold, they were holding the Rouge event. I don't know why she felt the need to lie to me since Sephora doesn't give commission, but I felt sort of upset by the whole situation. I ended going to the other Times Square location and picking up some SK-II items and such, but yeah...idk how to feel about the whole situation.



Or maybe she legit didn't know? Last spring a Sephora store near me wasn't listed a having the event, but when I went in, they were. Often in chain stores corporations the left hand doesn't know what the right is doing.


----------



## iljs92

Jayne1 said:


> I don't t think Sephora is the place to go for the best service. They have other perks, like their return policy and generous samples.
> 
> I don't trust the SAs opinions on products.  They're often young, inexperienced and know a little bit about a whole lot of product selection.
> 
> Department stores might be better for more helpful service. But I don't like department stores, so I do my homework on line and then go to Sephora to shop.


 
Totally agree.. I get better help and save time just going online and searching their site than asking the SA


----------



## love2sh0p

iljs92 said:


> Totally agree.. I get better help and save time just going online and searching their site than asking the SA



Ladies, Never trusts Cosmetics/skincare/fragrance SA's ever... even at Sephora. I think people get the wrong idea and think "since sephora stocks all the brands they will not be partial to a single brand etc.". My sister worked for sephora before leaving to work at a department store. While she didn't get commison they offered a lot of "perks" from the cosmetic brands themselves. For example, Benefit might say "If your store sells 50 units of our new mascara everyone will get a $20 visa gift card" or sometimes they will just give out free product if goals are met. Same goes for the department stores.. So do all your research beforehand and pick up your items and leave!


----------



## bunnyr

love2sh0p said:


> Ladies, Never trusts Cosmetics/skincare/fragrance SA's ever... even at Sephora. I think people get the wrong idea and think "since sephora stocks all the brands they will not be partial to a single brand etc.". My sister worked for sephora before leaving to work at a department store. While she didn't get commison they offered a lot of "perks" from the cosmetic brands themselves. For example, Benefit might say "If your store sells 50 units of our new mascara everyone will get a $20 visa gift card" or sometimes they will just give out free product if goals are met. Same goes for the department stores.. So do all your research beforehand and pick up your items and leave!




Exactly ! Employees and businesses are there to make money! Not to entertain guests.


----------



## Bentley1

love2sh0p said:


> Ladies, Never trusts Cosmetics/skincare/fragrance SA's ever... even at Sephora. I think people get the wrong idea and think "since sephora stocks all the brands they will not be partial to a single brand etc.". My sister worked for sephora before leaving to work at a department store. While she didn't get commison they offered a lot of "perks" from the cosmetic brands themselves. For example, Benefit might say "If your store sells 50 units of our new mascara everyone will get a $20 visa gift card" or sometimes they will just give out free product if goals are met. Same goes for the department stores.. So do all your research beforehand and pick up your items and leave!




Thanks for the inside scoop! I assumed that went on in dept stores, but I never really thought about it in relation to sephora. Ive heard the employees receive products "gratis," but not as a reward for selling/pushing certain brands. Glad I never bother to ask for their opinions.


----------



## Swanky

I got my my VIB discount card yesterday - wishlist is made!


----------



## LVjudy

hope they restock.  a few items on my list are out of stock since the f&f sale


----------



## purseprincess32

So the VIB Rouge early access is only from Nov 6th-Nov 9th 20% off. I received an email about it yesterday.


----------



## Tsunami

I called Sephora to ask about the holiday event and she said vib rouge is this weekend, vib is next weekend and nothing for regular beauty insiders! This sucks as I didn't requalify for vib this year.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Got my post card and email for vib woohoo I just finished friends and family lmao let me start collecting my upcoming birthday gifts in advance haha


----------



## hehegrl

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Got my post card and email for vib woohoo I just finished friends and family lmao let me start collecting my upcoming birthday gifts in advance haha




do you know if the postcard have a separate coupon for friends that are not VIB?


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

hehegrl said:


> do you know if the postcard have a separate coupon for friends that are not VIB?




No you have to be vib to use it


----------



## hehegrl

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> No you have to be vib to use it




thanks! they usually attach one for the vib member and one for a friend ... guess not this year


----------



## bunnyr

hehegrl said:


> thanks! they usually attach one for the vib member and one for a friend ... guess not this year




No I guess they don't this year and it was only during the in store event too


----------



## unluckystars

hehegrl said:


> thanks! they usually attach one for the vib member and one for a friend ... guess not this year



They really switched things up this year


----------



## BabyDollChic

What's on everyone's list? Any must haves?


----------



## Anna1

BabyDollChic said:


> What's on everyone's list? Any must haves?




I have so much on my list omg!
The absolute must have would be a dior lipmaximizer and Shiseido cotton squares. Planning to place an order today. Have some sets in the cart from ysl and armani too but not sure if i am going to buy them yet.


----------



## JennieC917

My list is growing and growing! So far:

Narciso Rodriguez 1.6 oz eau de parfum
Peter Thomas Roth Mask Set
Benefit Give Me Brow
Lash curler for round eyes
Sephora Faves - Extend Your Style (for SIL for Xmas)
Formula X Bottle Service mini nail polish set

That is really it. So far....


----------



## TygerKitty

Grrrr those Guerlain holiday meteorites keep selling out; I tried at midnight or something on the 6th when they were in stock but the code didn't work, and now they're sold out.  Sad.

I ordered a bunch before the sale so I only bought a few things yesterday; a Sephora blush, the UD all nighter spray duo, nothing too exciting.  Though, now I'm thinking about a friend's upcoming birthday and things for the holidays and might place another order.  Gosh darn it Sephora, I'm so addicted!


----------



## Jayne1

I didn't need anything since I buy all year long, so I got some hair and skincare backups.

There's another sale in December.  So save something for that.


----------



## Swanky

Doesn't the sale start next week?


----------



## TygerKitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Doesn't the sale start next week?



The VIB rouge sale dates started yesterday and go through the 9th.  VIB starts next week I think.


----------



## Swanky

Oh!  There's a Rouge thread, so I assumed this was only about VIB.


----------



## db89

Jayne1 said:


> I didn't need anything since I buy all year long, so I got some hair and skincare backups.
> 
> There's another sale in December.  So save something for that.



do you know what kind of sale in December it will be ?


----------



## nottalotta

Does anyone know when the VIB sale starts?  And what the code is?  I haven't received anything in the mail or even an e-mail about it.     I am just a bit shy of qualifying for Rouge at this point, so I am sort of bummed that they havent' sent me anything about the sale. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## bunnyr

nottalotta said:


> Does anyone know when the VIB sale starts?  And what the code is?  I haven't received anything in the mail or even an e-mail about it.     I am just a bit shy of qualifying for Rouge at this point, so I am sort of bummed that they havent' sent me anything about the sale.
> 
> Thanks for any help!




I think someone said the regular Vib starts this thur? Rouge was from last fri to this mon.


----------



## nottalotta

So the VIB event starts today?  Or next Thursday?


----------



## petite_chic

I got a promo card for 11/13-16. Anyone know if its already started?


----------



## babiigurltiffie

Does anyone know if there will be a discount for regular beauty insiders soon? I'm not a VIB (just a beauty insider) but I remember getting a discount every November. Thanks!


----------



## aroc

It already happened this past weekend, sorry.


----------



## antarctica

aroc said:


> It already happened this past weekend, sorry.



That was for VIBR, it only starts tomorrow for VIB's until Monday.


----------



## qudz104

Can someone please let me know asap if the vib code is multiple use or one time only? Because I have to make an order and my cousin also wants to order separately and I want to know if we can do more then one. Thanks!


----------



## Frugalfinds

qudz104 said:


> Can someone please let me know asap if the vib code is multiple use or one time only? Because I have to make an order and my cousin also wants to order separately and I want to know if we can do more then one. Thanks!



It should be multi-use.  I am Rouge and I placed three different orders :shame:  The Rouge code was just ROUGE20 for everyone (I bet yours is something like VIB20).  This meant that anyone who is a rouge could use it as many times as they wanted during that period.


----------



## xoxorose

Frugalfinds said:


> It should be multi-use.  I am Rouge and I placed three different orders :shame:  The Rouge code was just ROUGE20 for everyone (I bet yours is something like VIB20).  This meant that anyone who is a rouge could use it as many times as they wanted during that period.



Yes, the code is VIB20 and the sale starts tonight at midnight for VIB's!

Quick question though, 

Currently I'm sitting at VIB status with around $500 spent at Sephora this year. I am aware that you have to spend $1000 in 1 calendar year in order to qualify for VIB Rouge. Last time I was at the store I asked how much more I had to spend to qualify for VIB Rouge, and the SA said I had until December *2016* to spend my next $500 and move up to the next tier. Is she right, or will I start back at 0 in January? 

Currently Sephora.com says I have VIB status until December 2016, so does this have something to do with that?


----------



## Frugalfinds

xoxorose said:


> Yes, the code is VIB20 and the sale starts tonight at midnight for VIB's!
> 
> Quick question though,
> 
> Currently I'm sitting at VIB status with around $500 spent at Sephora this year. I am aware that you have to spend $1000 in 1 calendar year in order to qualify for VIB Rouge. Last time I was at the store I asked how much more I had to spend to qualify for VIB Rouge, and the SA said I had until December *2016* to spend my next $500 and move up to the next tier. Is she right, or will I start back at 0 in January?
> 
> Currently Sephora.com says I have VIB status until December 2016, so does this have something to do with that?



To my knowledge it is a calendar year (Jan - Dec).  Whichever level you establish by Dec. 31st will be your level for 2016.  Once you hit VIB status in a year then you are good for the next year.  If you hit Rouge status in a year then it makes you a Rouge for the next year (and the rest of the current year).  For example, last year I spent over $1000 so I am a Rouge this year.  I still have to spend $200 more this year to be a Rouge in 2016.  If I don't do it by Dec 31, then I am only a VIB in 2016.  I hope this makes sense!

To be honest, I can't see too many perks of being a Rouge over a VIB.  The benefits are almost identical.


----------



## nottalotta

Many thanks for posting the VIB code.  Here it is the day before the promo starts and I have no mail of any sort from Sephora.  Thanks for sharing and making me less perturbed with Sephora.  &#128526;


----------



## chocochipjunkie

nottalotta said:


> Many thanks for posting the VIB code.  Here it is the day before the promo starts and I have no mail of any sort from Sephora.  Thanks for sharing and making me less perturbed with Sephora.  [emoji41]




I had to opt in for marketing communications! Missed some sales before because of this. Check your settings?


----------



## Staci_W

I'm $9 short of being a VIB. Anyone know if I could get the 20% if I order, as my order would likely be over $9.


----------



## bunnyr

Staci_W said:


> I'm $9 short of being a VIB. Anyone know if I could get the 20% if I order, as my order would likely be over $9.




The dollar amounts spend doesn't update immediately.


----------



## hehegrl

Staci_W said:


> I'm $9 short of being a VIB. Anyone know if I could get the 20% if I order, as my order would likely be over $9.




actually if u buy it online it updates it immediately. cuz after my order I went from vib to vib rouge and then I couldn't use the vib20 code anymore


----------



## Staci_W

hehegrl said:


> actually if u buy it online it updates it immediately. cuz after my order I went from vib to vib rouge and then I couldn't use the vib20 code anymore



It does say when I add things into my cart that the order qualifies me for VIB status. Guess I'll just have to try the code.


----------



## LVoeletters

If you are rouge can you not use the vib code??


----------



## hehegrl

LVoeletters said:


> If you are rouge can you not use the vib code??




the vib rouge members sale was last weekend ... this weekend is only for vib members only =\


----------



## petite_chic

hehegrl said:


> actually if u buy it online it updates it immediately. cuz after my order I went from vib to vib rouge and then I couldn't use the vib20 code anymore




Wow, that's kind of a mean system, like you're being punished for spending more, considering it's a big jump from VIB to Rouge. Have you spoken to Sephora in-store or phone to maybe make an exception for this sale?


----------



## bunnyr

hehegrl said:


> actually if u buy it online it updates it immediately. cuz after my order I went from vib to vib rouge and then I couldn't use the vib20 code anymore




The points earned are updated immediately but the dollar amount tracked isn't.  When It was showing "spend $230 more to qualify..." Took them over a week to update.


----------



## hehegrl

petite_chic said:


> Wow, that's kind of a mean system, like you're being punished for spending more, considering it's a big jump from VIB to Rouge. Have you spoken to Sephora in-store or phone to maybe make an exception for this sale?




yah ... had to call them about it and then they help me place the rest of my order to get the 20% vib discount


----------



## hehegrl

bunnyr said:


> The points earned are updated immediately but the dollar amount tracked isn't.  When It was showing "spend $230 more to qualify..." Took them over a week to update.




I wish it was like that today for me ... they instantly made me vib rouge status after i made the 1st purchase and could not use the coupon code anymore cuz they say I was rouge... oh wells got my 2nd order after calling in so thank goodness for that.


----------



## bebeklein

That totally sucks!!!!


----------



## petite_chic

hehegrl said:


> yah ... had to call them about it and then they help me place the rest of my order to get the 20% vib discount


 
Glad you got it resolved and all your items were available, I'm sure you're not the only one going through this. Sephora probably thinks they are being clever separating the 2 groups but it doesn't always make it better. Something that's sold out for Rouge week can come in for VIB week - I wonder how they would deal with that. 

I barely made VIB this time around and some of my wishlist items went out of stock in minutes of online opening while others that were sold out last night came back in this morning. That's one of the things I don't like about these sales, holding out on big ticket items for most of the year, then when it starts, they're sold out immediately and you end up making up for it with low priority stuff.  20% is not a huge discount but the "idea" of paying full price when you might have gotten it for less that makes things nuts.


----------



## Arlene619

hehegrl said:


> actually if u buy it online it updates it immediately. cuz after my order I went from vib to vib rouge and then I couldn't use the vib20 code anymore



Omg I'm so sorry . I just became rouge today and I had no idea we couldn't use the vib20 code no longer. I wasn't intending to hit rouge, that is not fair at all.. I was planning on getting other things that I forgot but I guess I can't anymore&#128544;


----------



## Arlene619

Has anyone heard of the Sephora Epic rewards?? I have no idea how long this was going on. That would've been awesome to have gotten an email about it. I watched a YouTube video of a lady that redeemed 10k points (10k dollars?!?) For a swarovski encrusted  Victor n Rolf bomb perfume bottle . Crazy huh


----------



## cwxx

So many things sold out by the time I checked out online - at least I got a new foundation brush when I went into my nearby physical store to see if in-store stock was better (Cover FX blender - left a rave review in the other thread). 

In-store experience continues to go from eh to blah. I prefer checking makeup/tools out in person rather than buying online and returning, but my nearest location no longer carries Armani, Guerlain, D&G, etc. CS was always iffy but really exceptionally bad this time - cashier didn't apply discount even though I had just told her I was VIB and gave her my info, then she didn't give my a tote bag. I mean it's not a great tote bag but it's irritating nevertheless, especially her very blase attitude. I don't want or expect special attention, but can they make a slight effort to be on top of their job?

I suppose I have to take some responsibility since I still shop there


----------



## hehegrl

Arlene619 said:


> Omg I'm so sorry . I just became rouge today and I had no idea we couldn't use the vib20 code no longer. I wasn't intending to hit rouge, that is not fair at all.. I was planning on getting other things that I forgot but I guess I can't anymore[emoji34]




you can try calling customer service about it and see what they can do for u and apply the 20% to the other items u wanted ... that's what I did


----------



## Staci_W

Arlene619 said:


> Has anyone heard of the Sephora Epic rewards?? I have no idea how long this was going on. That would've been awesome to have gotten an email about it. I watched a YouTube video of a lady that redeemed 10k points (10k dollars?!?) For a swarovski encrusted  Victor n Rolf bomb perfume bottle . Crazy huh



Yeah, it's ran poorly. They have things like a trip to Paris, but there is only one trip. The site crashes through the whole epic reward day and things are gone before you even get the email that they are up. Basically, you have to be on the site refreshing constantly and then be super lucky to be the person who actually makes it to checkout .


----------



## Arlene619

Staci_W said:


> Yeah, it's ran poorly. They have things like a trip to Paris, but there is only one trip. The site crashes through the whole epic reward day and things are gone before you even get the email that they are up. Basically, you have to be on the site refreshing constantly and then be super lucky to be the person who actually makes it to checkout .



Oh that's not good! I hope the next time around Sephora gives us a decent amount of time to let us know! Do you know how long this "epic rewards" event has been going on?


----------



## Staci_W

Arlene619 said:


> Oh that's not good! I hope the next time around Sephora gives us a decent amount of time to let us know! Do you know how long this "epic rewards" event has been going on?



I don't know how long it's been going on. I do know that they got a ton of backlash this time. They ended up giving out $50 gift cards to everyone who complained. I would imagine that it'll be ran differently next year. 

They do get the word out that it's coming in advance.


----------



## bisbee

As far as I know, the Epic Rewards have been done once.  I was one who complained about how it was handled and got a $50 gift card.


----------



## Tsunami

I called sephora and they said nothing for regular members this year, sucks since I didn't requalify for vib


----------



## Violet Bleu

Tsunami said:


> I called sephora and they said nothing for regular members this year, sucks since I didn't requalify for vib



Wow! That's crazy!


----------



## lisa422

I'd like a code too[emoji8]


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

FYI for anyone who is at least VIB use "VIB20" online and in-store for 20% off


----------



## Staci_W

bisbee said:


> As far as I know, the Epic Rewards have been done once.  I was one who complained about how it was handled and got a $50 gift card.


I could be wrong, but I think there was at least one other time.


----------



## jorton

Just want to rant. I am a VIB. I barely shop at Sephora now because I don't really care for their reward system, plus Nordstrom price matches.

Anyway, I went to Sephora this weekend for a few things. First of all I totally forgot about the sale. I never even received an email about it and I never do. When I got home I started seeing on social media that the VIB sale was on. I just feel really let down. Not only was I not even emailed about the sale but the girl who rang me up didn't even mention it. you would think they would notice my status on the register and tell me? Or wouldn't Sephora set it up so discount came off automatically when you presented your card? Sorry but as someone who worked in retail I find their service lacking that their systems don't even recognize status and their staff doesn't even inform members. Obviously they are going to pocket more money but I'm just annoyed!

I went online and checked my VIB account, it says I need to spend $100 more to unlock VIB again for next year. But what is the point? As a VIB member we never really get that many *perks*. Sure we might get more gift with purchase but you still are required to spend $25. And then you get like what; one or two 20% off days a year- if they even tell you? Their reward system leaves a lot to be desired. 


Rant over!


----------



## karester

Staci_W said:


> I could be wrong, but I think there was at least one other time.




Yeah I'm pretty sure it was done last year as well but this last one was advertised more than the last. I think the first one was handled even worse than this one. If that's even possible.


----------



## Tsunami

jorton said:


> Just want to rant. I am a VIB. I barely shop at Sephora now because I don't really care for their reward system, plus Nordstrom price matches.
> 
> Anyway, I went to Sephora this weekend for a few things. First of all I totally forgot about the sale. I never even received an email about it and I never do. When I got home I started seeing on social media that the VIB sale was on. I just feel really let down. Not only was I not even emailed about the sale but the girl who rang me up didn't even mention it. you would think they would notice my status on the register and tell me? Or wouldn't Sephora set it up so discount came off automatically when you presented your card? Sorry but as someone who worked in retail I find their service lacking that their systems don't even recognize status and their staff doesn't even inform members. Obviously they are going to pocket more money but I'm just annoyed!
> 
> I went online and checked my VIB account, it says I need to spend $100 more to unlock VIB again for next year. But what is the point? As a VIB member we never really get that many *perks*. Sure we might get more gift with purchase but you still are required to spend $25. And then you get like what; one or two 20% off days a year- if they even tell you? Their reward system leaves a lot to be desired.
> 
> 
> Rant over!



I know what you mean. I hardly shop at Sephora anymore and dropped from vib status. They used to have a couple perks for regular beauty insiders but it seems they cut back this year.


----------



## AirJewels

I prefer Ulta these days.  They have 20% off regularly (although there are exclusions and Sephora has none), better rewards and more frequent gifts with purchase.


----------



## antarctica

I seriously love Sephora. Their rewards might not be the best but most department stores dont offer any rewards either. Getting 20% off 6 days a year on everything is fantastic, especially when this stuff never goes on sale. 

I strategically plan so I can spend around $150 each sale and that way maintain my status. Im a guy and its easy for me. I cant imagine how easy it must be for ladies who have to buy make up.

This time around I bought a Too Cool for School cleanser ($20), aLaura Mercier tinted moisturizer ($40), an Atelier Cologne fragrance ($110) and a Boscia Face Mask ($30), after the 20% I spent around $160 and renewed my vib status. Pretty happy all around!

Ulta is great too, I just prefer the brands at Sephora.


----------



## francot1

I do not by that much from Sephora anymore either.  I just don't find the discounts and rewards to be that great.. I find many stores giving at least 20% off or more and also offering better rewards. Ulta gives 20% several times a year, Space NK runs promotions often for $25 off $75 etc, Beauty.com  gives 20% off and I have been purchasing my skincare from DERMSTORE because they frequently offer 30% off.


----------



## bunnyr

Can't beat sephoras return policy and you request them to make any sample for you.


----------



## Arlene619

I know Sephora has a great return/exchange policy. I purchase a mia 2, literally worked for 3 days and then it wouldn't hold a charge or even work! I threw the packaging away so I didn't think I could exchange it. I called into my local sephora and they were kind enough to exchange it for me. I have a friend that takes advantage of the return policy, literally uses 3/4 of the product then decides it's not for her. I can't do that, it's just wrong!


----------



## bunnyr

Arlene619 said:


> I know Sephora has a great return/exchange policy. I purchase a mia 2, literally worked for 3 days and then it wouldn't hold a charge or even work! I threw the packaging away so I didn't think I could exchange it. I called into my local sephora and they were kind enough to exchange it for me. I have a friend that takes advantage of the return policy, literally uses 3/4 of the product then decides it's not for her. I can't do that, it's just wrong!




That's why prices keep going up. It's very sad. The Usa has the most lenient return policies for any type of business. No other country does that unfortunately too many loop holes.


----------



## Arlene619

bunnyr said:


> That's why prices keep going up. It's very sad. The Usa has the most lenient return policies for any type of business. No other country does that unfortunately too many loop holes.



I know , I understand if you use an item and you get an allergic reaction, or its not what you thought it would be.. but to continue using it till it's almost gone is not right. At least in my opinion . I just hope consumers like that don't ruin it for all of us. &#128533;


----------



## bunnyr

Arlene619 said:


> I know , I understand if you use an item and you get an allergic reaction, or its not what you thought it would be.. but to continue using it till it's almost gone is not right. At least in my opinion . I just hope consumers like that don't ruin it for all of us. [emoji53]




You're right. That's why if I'm not at all sure about a product and I can ask them to make a sample for me I would do that first to avoid returning used products Cuz that hurts the business and then ultimately hurts the consumers when price rise inanely.


----------



## Tsunami

I'm surprised the SA took the products back after almost 3/4 gone!


----------



## petite_chic

I appreciate Sephora's return policy since there are brands that are not available to color match locally or sample and I would not take a chance on otherwise, like, ahem, Christian Louboutin lipstick..still waiting for arrival and hope its a keeper. Seriously, its the foundations I have most trouble with, matching yellow/green undertone is difficult. Any returns, I do within the week at my local store, don't see any reason to hold on longer. With perfume, I do cheat, get samples then buy on Ebay.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

What will you guys be getting


----------



## thatsme123

Ohhhhhh, going to be in New York with my sister for this event. No sephora in UK so she can go wild cos I dont need anything at all!!!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

thatsme123 said:


> Ohhhhhh, going to be in New York with my sister for this event. No sephora in UK so she can go wild cos I dont need anything at all!!!




Yay!!!


----------



## JennieC917

UD Gwen Stefani palette!


----------



## pmburk

Got my card yesterday... not sure what I'm going to get though!


----------



## MrsTGreen

I hope I get my card in the mail very soon. Going to buy Sauvage by Dior.


----------



## antarctica

MrsTGreen said:


> I hope I get my card in the mail very soon. Going to buy Sauvage by Dior.




Dont!!!! Hehe.. If I may recommend something, I suggest MMM Jazz Club, prob the best mens fragrance at Sephora at the moment!


----------



## gratefulgirl

Hi ladies! I'm a newbie. I took advantage of my reward card today and finally made VIB!!!


----------



## lettuceshop

Super excited I got a $20.00 card in my email just now.


----------



## ipudgybear

I got my 20$ card. I want to get something just not sure what yet, maybe the Dior perfume I've been wanting.


----------



## Arlene619

Hmmm. I became vib rouge after the annual sale.. I never received my coupon &#128533;


----------



## Arlene619

Nevermind. I just checked my email &#128518;


----------



## bunnyr

I didn't get my email until after 5 days but I called earlier to get the code. And I never got anything in the mail  either


----------



## Pandoravuitton

I made vib Rouge 3 weeks ago. Does anyone know how long it takes to get my welcome gift? TIA


----------



## nottalotta

I got mine in my order that put me over the Rouge line.


----------



## Kailuagal

I just made VIB Rouge last week!  They gave me my gift at the counter. Also, the day before (yes I went two days in a row..lol) I got a nice gift set of two Buxom lip glosses and one lipstick. Did anyone else get that? I really like it. Super deluxe samples. I was wondering if it was because I spent over $300.


----------



## Arlene619

Pandoravuitton said:


> I made vib Rouge 3 weeks ago. Does anyone know how long it takes to get my welcome gift? TIA



I'm not sure if they just send it to you.. I placed an order right after I became rouge and they sent the welcome gift as well. If you have a Sephora nearby you can just request yours there. Hth &#128522;


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Incase anyone's curious, here is this year's Birthday Gift. I'm prefer the Nars set.


----------



## nottalotta

I think I got the NARS set back in April for my bday gift.


----------



## bunnyr

nottalotta said:


> I think I got the NARS set back in April for my bday gift.




I got it last dec and this dec


----------



## qudz104

Next years Sephora gift is a fresh cleanser and rose mask set. Excited to get it! But my bday isn't till October!!


----------



## coconutsboston

I got the NARS set for my b-day this summer.  I actually really like both colors a lot.


----------



## ssocialitex

So I didn't spend the $1000 to maintain my VIB Rouge, will I get demoted all the way to BI? Or VIB? I spent enough to qualify for the VIB (the $350).  Thank you in advance!


----------



## bebeklein

antarctica said:


> Dont!!!! Hehe.. If I may recommend something, I suggest MMM Jazz Club, prob the best mens fragrance at Sephora at the moment!



I agree.  I'm obsessed with it!


----------



## bunnyr

ssocialitex said:


> So I didn't spend the $1000 to maintain my VIB Rouge, will I get demoted all the way to BI? Or VIB? I spent enough to qualify for the VIB (the $350).  Thank you in advance!




Then you've earned enough for Vib for this year lasting til 12/31/16


----------



## Pandoravuitton

They just updated the Birthday Gift:


----------



## Anna1

Pandoravuitton said:


> They just updated the Birthday Gift:




That marc jacobs kit is really cute


----------



## qudz104

They're both so cute! I don't know what to pick


----------



## Arlene619

I loved my bday gift, I liked the NARS stick in Cruella, such a beautiful color and I love the formula.
Does anyone besides myself think that Sephora could've done better with the VIB rouge welcome kit? I never thought I would hit rouge, I honestly didn't know the difference lol. Anyway, when I received mine, I thought I would've at least gotten a full-size lipstick, I'm sorry if I sound ungrateful... but seriously? !?!


----------



## Tsunami

Arlene619 said:


> I loved my bday gift, I liked the NARS stick in Cruella, such a beautiful color and I love the formula.
> Does anyone besides myself think that Sephora could've done better with the VIB rouge welcome kit? I never thought I would hit rouge, I honestly didn't know the difference lol. Anyway, when I received mine, I thought I would've at least gotten a full-size lipstick, I'm sorry if I sound ungrateful... but seriously? !?!



What is the welcome gift for vib rouge? Considering you have to spend at least $1000 a year, it's reasonable to expect a full-size as a gift.


----------



## Arlene619

Tsunami said:


> What is the welcome gift for vib rouge? Considering you have to spend at least $1000 a year, it's reasonable to expect a full-size as a gift.



I know right?!All you get is a mini (literally pinky sized&#128551, marc jacobs lipstick.


----------



## absolutpink

Arlene619 said:


> I loved my bday gift, I liked the NARS stick in Cruella, such a beautiful color and I love the formula.
> Does anyone besides myself think that Sephora could've done better with the VIB rouge welcome kit? I never thought I would hit rouge, I honestly didn't know the difference lol. Anyway, when I received mine, I thought I would've at least gotten a full-size lipstick, I'm sorry if I sound ungrateful... but seriously? !?!





Tsunami said:


> What is the welcome gift for vib rouge? Considering you have to spend at least $1000 a year, it's reasonable to expect a full-size as a gift.



Agree. I expected more... granted, I still haven't received my welcome gift for 2015, but I still expected something else.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Arlene619 said:


> I loved my bday gift, I liked the NARS stick in Cruella, such a beautiful color and I love the formula.
> Does anyone besides myself think that Sephora could've done better with the VIB rouge welcome kit? I never thought I would hit rouge, I honestly didn't know the difference lol. Anyway, when I received mine, I thought I would've at least gotten a full-size lipstick, I'm sorry if I sound ungrateful... but seriously? !?!




I totally agree. I don't see any benefit becoming a VIB Rouge so far. And I still haven't received my welcome kit, oye


----------



## bunnyr

And there's no gift or even the 10% off voucher for renewing rouge!


----------



## Staci_W

Awhile ago, Sephora sent me a survey. They gave me 100 points for completing it. It asked a lot of questions about the loyalty program. It also asked what other stores you frequented and why. There were specific questions about Ulta. Based on the survey, I think Sephora knows people aren't happy with the current system. Hopefully they roll out some changes.


----------



## ozmodiar

Pandoravuitton said:


> I totally agree. I don't see any benefit becoming a VIB Rouge so far. And I still haven't received my welcome kit, oye




The only advantages to me are the free shipping and very occasional rouge-only promo codes. There are a few (very few) Rouge events, but they are in limited areas and I think they even cut down on those last year. It's not worth making an effort to reach Rouge level at all.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Staci_W said:


> Awhile ago, Sephora sent me a survey. They gave me 100 points for completing it. It asked a lot of questions about the loyalty program. It also asked what other stores you frequented and why. There were specific questions about Ulta. Based on the survey, I think Sephora knows people aren't happy with the current system. Hopefully they roll out some changes.




Wow! I hope that they use that feedback to make improvements!


----------



## Pandoravuitton

^ me too!

I'm gonna have to call in to get my welcome gift but I'm glad I waited cause the Nars Blush is much better than a lipstick (for me). Woot


----------



## Kailuagal

^^ooh, I wish I had made rouge after the new year. I like that better!  My daughter snagged the lipstick. It was more her than me. 
As rouges, I think we get 25% off a week earlier than VIB so that's a positive...as VIB the coupon was 20% if I remember correctly. Also, I'm looking forward to taking advantage of the 45-minute makeover. As VIB I asked for a mini makeover and boy was it mini! I did see someone getting an awesome makeover and was wondering if she was rouge. I really don't shop on purpose to make the level but Christmas pushed me there so I'll take it!  We don't have Ulta where I live and no other department store will discount cosmetics so I'm happy.


----------



## Kailuagal

As VIB this past Christmas, the sales clerk handed me a beautiful gift of 2 Buxom glosses and a lipstick (in a box). Did anyone else receive this?  I didn't know if it was because of the amount I spent or what. I was still VIB after that purchase too. I didn't hit rouge until the next visit.  Anyone else?


----------



## Violet Bleu

Pandoravuitton said:


> ^ me too!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to call in to get my welcome gift but I'm glad I waited cause the Nars Blush is much better than a lipstick (for me). Woot




That's an awesome gift! [emoji4]


----------



## Violet Bleu

Kailuagal said:


> As VIB this past Christmas, the sales clerk handed me a beautiful gift of 2 Buxom glosses and a lipstick (in a box). Did anyone else receive this?  I didn't know if it was because of the amount I spent or what. I was still VIB after that purchase too. I didn't hit rouge until the next visit.  Anyone else?




Wow! I wonder what that was for!


----------

